# Pet Corner



## screature

I don't know why a thread like this hasn't been started before so I thought I would go ahead and start one.

I would like it to be for all things pet related. Photos, stories, questions, advice... anything pet related at all! Pets of all kinds, all creatures great and small; past, present and future.

We currently have two "kids". Bailey is our little boy (aka: B-Doo, BayD, Poopy Pants, Bails), he is a mixed breed Terrier, Poodle, Schnauzer, so we say he is a Terripoozer. He is about 7.5 years old, 40lbs, very smart and still lives to play.

Maggie is our "liddle grl" (aka: Bunny, Bunny Bin Bin, Chubs, Liddle Chubs) she is also a mixed breed, Lhasa Apso and Beagle (we have never been able to come up with a suitable "breed" name for her - suggestions?). She was a rescue and had just finished weening 6 puppies when we got her as a companion for Bailey who we had since he was 8 weeks old. They told us at the shelter that they thought she was 2 or 3 years old so she is around 9 or 10 and she is about 36lbs. Maggie shows more Lhasa looks (except for the tell tale Beagle white toenails) but she is all Beagle in behaviour; lives to eat and hunt, like the Fruitloops tucan, "she follows her nose wherever she goes". Although looking very "femme" she has the distinctive Beagle resounding "Aarrrowowow" bark, not very ladylike at all!

We love them both to death. We have no kids and getting married late we won't be having any, so yes they are our kids but no they aren't spoiled, just well loved. 

Here are a couple of pictures of them:









Bailey is in "play ready" mode here, just about to fetch a stick. Maggie, rather typically is off in the background, not much one for structured play (although she will join in occasionally) she would rather make her own fun by tracking down anything she can get a scent of.









Maggie just chillin. You can see a small red spot of blood over her right eye where she ran into some underbrush pursuing God knows what.

So please join in with more photos, comments, stories, questions anything at all as long as it is pet related - whatever form your pet takes!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good idea, Screature. Great pics, especially the one of Maggie.

I shall post some pics of my dachshunds (aka doxies) here ........... although since 2000 we have had 5 adult doxies and 18 puppies from three litters. We are down to 7 adult doxies and maybe one pup will be kept from this litter. We shall see.


----------



## screature

Thanks Dr.G. I was thinking of you and Cameo as well as other known pet lovers here on ehMac when I started the thread. I thought if we had a consolidated place to post pics and talk about all things pets it would be a great way to get all pet loving ehMacers to talk about and show their pets. 

Can't wait to see and hear what everyone has to share!


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine idea, Screature. I shall try not to overload the site with doxie pics. Still, dogs are a great topic of discussion.


----------



## Digital_Gary

I think there was a thread a couple years back but I think it was dedicated to dogs. Great idea either way. 

Here is Vegas aka Bubba. Any regular DPI clients have likely met him as he was in the office with me pretty much everyday from the time he was 8 weeks old. Unfortunately, my new office is not so dog friendly so he has to stay home all day. He's almost 7 now anyway so all he does is sleep all day. 




























Here is Sparky may she RIP. Awesome little kitty. It was funny watching a 3.6lb cat push around a 60lb Boxer. 










And, while I'm not sure you would consider them pets, here are a couple shots of my favorite fish I am keeping.


----------



## RatsOnMacAttack

I have a baby Leopard tortoise, named Swedgin. Kudos to the person who can tell me where the name came from (hint: TV show) We just got him in April and we figure hes about 6 months old. Not even 2 inches long from head to tail, weighs about 26 grams.


----------



## screature

Digital_Gary said:


> I think there was a thread a couple years back but I think it was dedicated to dogs. Great idea either way.
> 
> Here is Vegas aka Bubba. Any regular DPI clients have likely met him as he was in the office with me pretty much everyday from the time he was 8 weeks old. Unfortunately, my new office is not so dog friendly so he has to stay home all day. He's almost 7 now anyway so all he does is sleep all day.
> 
> Here is Sparky may she RIP. Awesome little kitty. It was funny watching a 3.6lb cat push around a 60lb Boxer.
> 
> And, while I'm not sure you would consider them pets, here are a couple shots of my favorite fish I am keeping.


Hey Digital_Gary. Bubba looks like a brindle,is that right? I love the third "close up" shot.

My condolences re: Sparky. How old was she, did she pass recently? Yes it is funny how size in the animal world doesn't necessarily mean dominance.

Colourful fish. What are they?


----------



## screature

RatsOnMacAttack said:


> I have a baby Leopard tortoise, named Swedgin. Kudos to the person who can tell me where the name came from (hint: TV show) We just got him in April and we figure hes about 6 months old. Not even 2 inches long from head to tail, weighs about 26 grams.


Swedgin is cute, really nice markings. How do you know he is a he, I mean can you *see* the difference between a male and a female? How big will he get?

Regarding his name, well the closest I can think of is from the show Deadwood (fantastic HBO series) where Al Swearengen (played fabulously by Ian McShane) was the owner of The Gem Saloon and pretty much ran the town but I believe Mr. Wu (representative for the Chinese population of the camp; owned a pig pen [that "cleaned up" some bodies for Swearengen] and laundry.) called him Swedgin.


----------



## RatsOnMacAttack

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap: Congrats Screature, he is named after Al Swearengen. Hang Dai, Wu. 


Im pretty sure he is a he, the back two plates by his tail on his plastron (stomach plate) are shaped differently than females, thats the way to tell the sexes apart. They live for about 75 years (hes going in my will) and can reach sizes of about 2 feet long. They grow about an inch per year until full grown.


----------



## Digital_Gary

screature said:


> Hey Digital_Gary. Bubba looks like a brindle,is that right? I love the third "close up" shot.
> 
> My condolences re: Sparky. How old was she, did she pass recently? Yes it is funny how size in the animal world doesn't necessarily mean dominance.
> 
> Colourful fish. What are they?


Yup, he's a Brindle Boxer. That 3rd shot was taken by a customer a few years ago. One of my fav's.
Sparky passed in 2005 at ~17 years. She was anemic and her kidneys gave out on her. Definitely one cool cat and one of the only kitty's I wasn't allergic too. 

The fish is known as an Electric Blue Jack Dempsey. ( Rocio octofasciata var. Blue) 
It is a genetic mutation of a regular Jack Dempsey. Quite hard to keep alive due to excessive inbreeding. All Blue's originate from 1 pair discovered in an aquarium in Argentina in the 80's. It takes 2 generations of breeding to produce blues. So far, I am only the second person in Canada to have done it as far as I know. It was a 4 year project. Unfortunately, I have had to sell my breeders off as I don't have enough room to do a proper breeding facility. Takes a lot of tanks and even more time!


----------



## screature

RatsOnMacAttack said:


> :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap: Congrats Screature, he is named after Al Swearengen. Hang Dai, Wu.
> 
> 
> Im pretty sure he is a he, the back two plates by his tail on his plastron (stomach plate) are shaped differently than females, thats the way to tell the sexes apart. They live for about 75 years (hes going in my will) and can reach sizes of about 2 feet long. They grow about an inch per year until full grown.


Oh ok, I was wondering how you could tell the sexes apart. Wow, I don't know how old you are now, but he will be with with you for quite some time before he is full grown!

We were Deadwood obsessed for a while. We didn't see it while it was on HBO as we didn't get it but we had several good recommendations and rented the videos. What an amazing show, we were really disappointed when we finished the series, we went through "withdrawl" for a while.


----------



## screature

Digital_Gary said:


> Yup, he's a Brindle Boxer. That 3rd shot was taken by a customer a few years ago. One of my fav's.
> Sparky passed in 2005 at ~17 years. She was anemic and her kidneys gave out on her. Definitely one cool cat and one of the only kitty's I wasn't allergic too.
> 
> The fish is known as an Electric Blue Jack Dempsey. ( Rocio octofasciata var. Blue)
> It is a genetic mutation of a regular Jack Dempsey. Quite hard to keep alive due to excessive inbreeding. All Blue's originate from 1 pair discovered in an aquarium in Argentina in the 80's. It takes 2 generations of breeding to produce blues. So far, I am only the second person in Canada to have done it as far as I know. It was a 4 year project. Unfortunately, I have had to sell my breeders off as I don't have enough room to do a proper breeding facility. Takes a lot of tanks and even more time!


Wow!! That is amazing re: the Jack Dempseys (I wonder how they got their name). Congrats to you for your accomplishment. Did you have any lava lights nearby and some Lou Rawls or Barry White playing to achieve this?


----------



## screature

Edit: Deleted as duplicate due to recent ehMac troubles.


----------



## The Doug

I have three wonderful Himalayan cats. At the moment I'm a member on three pet-related forums:

Pets.ca - a great all 'round discussion board with some vets & highly knowledgeable members who respond to questions and give advice. And it's Canadian _eh?_

Pet Food List: Created at the time of the food recall in 2007, it's a good resource & discussion site for pet food industry info. You can sign up and receive news & recall info by e-mail.

Itchmo Forums: Similar to Pets.ca but with lots of information on pet food and the industry.

If you're concerned about what you're feeding your pets, I highly recommend the Pet Food List and Itchmo. 

For a bit of info on my kitties & a pic of each, check out my intro post at Itchmo. I finally signed up there at the end of May after lurking for ages.


----------



## Niteshooter

Digital_Gary said:


> Yup, he's a Brindle Boxer. That 3rd shot was taken by a customer a few years ago. One of my fav's.
> Sparky passed in 2005 at ~17 years. She was anemic and her kidneys gave out on her. Definitely one cool cat and one of the only kitty's I wasn't allergic too.
> 
> The fish is known as an Electric Blue Jack Dempsey. ( Rocio octofasciata var. Blue)
> It is a genetic mutation of a regular Jack Dempsey. Quite hard to keep alive due to excessive inbreeding. All Blue's originate from 1 pair discovered in an aquarium in Argentina in the 80's. It takes 2 generations of breeding to produce blues. So far, I am only the second person in Canada to have done it as far as I know. It was a 4 year project. Unfortunately, I have had to sell my breeders off as I don't have enough room to do a proper breeding facility. Takes a lot of tanks and even more time!


I bet I know who the other is amazing looking fish but really a hybrid. 

We have one originally two but both were blind. They were given to us from a friend who used to be the fishroom manager at BA's in Mississauga when he had to move from his place downtown. 

We breed Ancistrus, the now fairly common Albino's from a batch originally owned by Jim Brown. Now we have long fins and Red Marbles. We've downsized a lot in the past few years because of time and space needs as well. Think we peaked at around 60 and now are at a more manage 26.

We have a really old profile here, Welcome to the Durham Region Aquarium Society website. .

Kevin


----------



## Rps

Hello Digital Gary: I've got to say, what lovely pictures you have up loaded. I am especially impressed with the pictures of the fish....wonderful!


----------



## Sonal

Doug, your photos don't seem to be showing in itchmo.

But you have a cat named Kobi? I have a cat named Coby. My is a big lug who likes people but only on his own terms... he's 12. 

I also have a smaller cat named Rocky, who is so darn needy for love and attention that sometimes I think I have a dog in a cat's body....


----------



## The Doug

Sonal said:


> Doug, your photos don't seem to be showing in itchmo.


Interesting - they seem to have the forum set up so that pics only show if you're a registered member. Didn't know that before! Anyway, here's the pics - I should have posted them here to begin with I guess...


----------



## Niteshooter

We have some fish and Parrotlets.










The world's smallest parrot, little body big bird attitude! The one in the video, Cleo actually prefers to take her bath on your head, er well at least mine so I soak my head down and she goes skating through it.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.















Lots of character in a little package, not birds you can set and forget in their cages....










Our blind blue dempsey.










Not a lot of cichlids these days, still breed the Labs, and Socolofi. Mainly Plecos...

Kevin


----------



## Macfury

Lots of great pix!

This evening, the temperature in Toronto was pretty cool. I took the bull terrier with me for a drive at dusk, but it was so windy when I parked, that I closed the windows for the short time I was going to step into a store--probably 20 minutes. When I got back, a police car was parked next to mine because somebody reported me for endangering an animal!! I appreciate their concern BUT a little common sense might have prevailed. People were walking around the area in sweatshirts and hoodies. Essentially I was told that it would be better to open a window even if it would make the dog less comfortable, so as to avoid unnecessarry attention from dog advocates.


----------



## Digital_Gary

> I bet I know who the other is


Do tell. The other that I know about is in BC. Is there more? 




> amazing looking fish but really a hybrid.


That one is still up for debate and there is way more evidence proving colour morph over hybrid. 




> We have one originally two but both were blind. They were given to us from a friend who used to be the fishroom manager at BA's in Mississauga when he had to move from his place downtown.


That is one of their 2 major flaws. Eyes and digestion. Most Blue's I've seen locally for the last few years have looked horrible. I'm fairly certain thats due to inbreeding over the years. The ones I've bred look much better than most other local ones but there are still a lot that have to culled. Out of about 140ish blues I bred, I got maybe 30 - 35 decent fish. Even then, I can't be 100% sure but I don't have the space to grow them all out to 4". 

I think you are looking at 4 generations before you will start to have higher yields of quality Blues. Some breeders in the US that I know are getting that point now and as long as people keep it up, I think Blues will become as hardy as standard Jack Dempsey's in the next 5 years. 

Your guy has a bit of the "beak face" they are prone to and it has the most teeth I've see in a Blue!




> We breed Ancistrus, the now fairly common Albino's from a batch originally owned by Jim Brown. Now we have long fins and Red Marbles.


I love Red Marbles. I may have to hit you up in the fall if you have any for sale


----------



## ct77

*Kitties*

This first picture is Shadow, our brown tabby, after a play session:










The next two are of our other cat, Ebony. She's great fun at Hallowe'en:


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> Interesting - they seem to have the forum set up so that pics only show if you're a registered member. Didn't know that before! Anyway, here's the pics - I should have posted them here to begin with I guess...


Hey The Doug. What's your kitty's name? Is he/she a Himalayan? Very handsome/pretty cat.


----------



## screature

Niteshooter said:


> We have some fish and Parrotlets.
> 
> The world's smallest parrot, little body big bird attitude! The one in the video, Cleo actually prefers to take her bath on your head, er well at least mine so I soak my head down and she goes skating through it.
> 
> Lots of character in a little package, not birds you can set and forget in their cages....
> 
> Our blind blue dempsey.
> 
> Not a lot of cichlids these days, still breed the Labs, and Socolofi. Mainly Plecos...
> 
> Kevin


Great shots Kevin! Your Parrotlets are really cute. I love the pic of the trio. The fish are beautiful as well. I personally have never owned birds or fish, but can see how they would be fascinating to have around.


----------



## The Doug

screature said:


> Hey The Doug. What's your kitty's name? Is he/she a Himalayan? Very handsome/pretty cat.


Kobi: Seal Point Himalayan (male, 11 yrs)
Molly: Tortie Seal Point Himalayan (female, 8 yrs)
Silky: Blue / Cream Point Himalayan (female, 8 yrs)


----------



## screature

Macfury said:


> Lots of great pix!
> 
> This evening, the temperature in Toronto was pretty cool. I took the bull terrier with me for a drive at dusk, but it was so windy when I parked, that I closed the windows for the short time I was going to step into a store--probably 20 minutes. When I got back, a police car was parked next to mine because somebody reported me for endangering an animal!! I appreciate their concern BUT a little common sense might have prevailed. People were walking around the area in sweatshirts and hoodies. Essentially I was told that it would be better to open a window even if it would make the dog less comfortable, so as to avoid unnecessarry attention from dog advocates.


We experienced a similar situation a number of years back before we had our current dogs.

We had inherited my Dad's Cockapoo after he passed away and on one occasion in the early fall we had Missy with us in the car and stopped in at one of the local Malls to go to the Pharmacy. It was probably about 12C or so and overcast, not hot at all and we left all the windows down a couple of inches. We were only going to be a few minutes when I was suddenly hit with gastrointestinal distress. I mean I had to leave my wife in the line up and literally run to find a washroom.

Anyway in the end we probably ended up taking about 20 minutes because of my situation. When we got back out to the parking lot we found a young twenty something on her cell phone standing by our car. She asked us it was our's and proceeded to tell us that she had just called the police to tell them that she found a dog locked in a car in distress. Maggie was lying on the back seat floor as was her way even when the car was in motion, cars weren't her favourite place, so she interpreted that as her being in distress.

I can appreciate people's desire to be on guard that animals are not being abused or are in potentially dangerous situations, but as you say Macfury, a little common sense should prevail and people should not be over zealous either. The weather conditions along with the fact that we had left the windows down should have led anyone to to realize that Missy was in no danger what so ever.

I think some people just get a bit of a "do gooder" attitude without putting any real thought into what the situation is and what they are really doing. I know we were really offended at the thought we would be abusing Missy as she was very dear to us, especially as she was our last connection to my dead father.


----------



## screature

ct77 said:


> This first picture is Shadow, our brown tabby, after a play session:
> 
> The next two are of our other cat, Ebony. She's great fun at Hallowe'en:


Hey ct77 that shot of Shadow is too funny! They look like really great kitties. I have never been able to own any because of allergies, but have had many friends over the years with them and I really like cats.

We have a few in the neighbourhood who somewhat regularly come and visit me while am working in the yards and garden. Their visits are always a welcome event and I give them lots of pets and strokes; proceeded immediately by a trip into the kitchen to wash my hands.


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> Kobi: Seal Point Himalayan (male, 11 yrs)
> Molly: Tortie Seal Point Himalayan (female, 8 yrs)
> Silky: Blue / Cream Point Himalayan (female, 8 yrs)


I wasn't sure if they were shots of the same kitty or of different ones, thanks for clarifying. What is the difference between thje different types of Himalayans?


----------



## The Doug

No real difference - my three are the same breed but with coat colour / pattern variations.

Seal Point is more or less dark brown colour points (face mask, legs & paws, tail etc. with the body lighter in colour),

Seal Tortie Point is a Seal Point but with broken / patchy colour patterns ("tortoiseshell"),

Blue / Cream is a white body with colour points in gray & cream colour.


----------



## DempsyMac

Digital_Gary said:


> The fish is known as an Electric Blue Jack Dempsey. ( Rocio octofasciata var. Blue)
> It is a genetic mutation of a regular Jack Dempsey. Quite hard to keep alive due to excessive inbreeding. All Blue's originate from 1 pair discovered in an aquarium in Argentina in the 80's. It takes 2 generations of breeding to produce blues. So far, I am only the second person in Canada to have done it as far as I know. It was a 4 year project. Unfortunately, I have had to sell my breeders off as I don't have enough room to do a proper breeding facility. Takes a lot of tanks and even more time!


How very interesting, I had a (non-blue) Jack Dempsey many many years ago and that is where I got my gamertag from, I went as Dempsy for years and afew years back changed to DempsyMac (I am sure you can figure out where the Mac came from)


----------



## Macfury

screature said:


> I can appreciate people's desire to be on guard that animals are not being abused or are in potentially dangerous situations, but as you say Macfury, a little common sense should prevail and people should not be over zealous either. The weather conditions along with the fact that we had left the windows down should have led anyone to to realize that Missy was in no danger what so ever.


Glad to see I have some support on this. I don't know what the assumed cause of "distress" might be in these cases where temperatures are cool and the sun has gone down. My dog is 11, and he's going to appear "listless" any time he doesn't have a ball or a chunk of freeze-dried chicken breast in his mouth.


----------



## Dr.G.

What would a pet corner be without doxies????
Here are my first four doxies, Daisy, Abby, Rootie and Jack (from left to right).


----------



## Dr.G.

When not staring up at you while you eat a piece of cheese, which they love, they are great watchdogs, ready to spring into action at a moment's notice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rather than flood this section with enough doxie pictures that could bring down ehMacLand's server, here is the website for our kennel, Harbour Deep. This way, I don't have to post pics of all of the pups. Enjoy.

HARBOUR DEEP :: STANDARD WIREHAIRED DACHSHUNDS


----------



## K_OS

I'll just post a link to my facebook pet photo album, those are not all my pets but they are all in the family.

In the Picts From left to right
1st row: Sassy, Mika, Kimi, Kimi/Sassy, Friski
2nd row: Genie, Kimi, Morris/Cooper, Morris, Cooper/Rocky/Austin
3rd row: Cooper, Rocky, Angel, Cooper, Kimi
4th row: Morris, Morris, Kimi, Cooper, Sassy

Nuno Miguel Aguiar's Photos - Pets | Facebook

Laterz


----------



## Dr.G.

I like Cooper ............ a classic Terri-Poo.


----------



## Niteshooter

Digital_Gary said:


> Do tell. The other that I know about is in BC. Is there more?
> 
> I love Red Marbles. I may have to hit you up in the fall if you have any for sale


This would be Oliver Lucanus in Montreal though I might have my wiring crossed in that he's just importing now...ours came through him via Brian.

Re marbles, sure anytime we have about 200+ fish in stock right now.

Kevin


----------



## Niteshooter

screature said:


> Great shots Kevin! Your Parrotlets are really cute. I love the pic of the trio. The fish are beautiful as well. I personally have never owned birds or fish, but can see how they would be fascinating to have around.



Thanks! We have no kids so the Fids (Flying Kids) make up for it. Giz and Gherkin also speak in context though not a lot of words like a grey still pretty funny. The morning when I went to take to cover off Gizmo's cage instead of his usual good morning he said 'tired'...

Yesterday out of the blue Gherkin started 'dancing' on my head 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## K_OS

Dr.G. said:


> I like Cooper ............ a classic Terri-Poo.


Actually he's a Cock-a-Poo but I can see where the mistake comes into play as I have met Terri-Poo's that are identical to Cooper in looks and temperament so much it's scary, good to see that your army of Doxies is doing well.

Laterz


----------



## Digital_Gary

Niteshooter said:


> This would be Oliver Lucanus in Montreal though I might have my wiring crossed in that he's just importing now...ours came through him via Brian.
> 
> Re marbles, sure anytime we have about 200+ fish in stock right now.
> 
> Kevin


Ya he just imports them. I have chatted with him a few times. He still believes they are Hybrids but I don't think he has read the new information posted about them. DNA testing and breeding information has really proved more than the internet hearsay posted by many in the past. I offered to send him lots of info but he was not interested. He didn't seem interested in all the new facts. He had his mind made up and noting was going to change it. 

I am in the process of tearing tanks down. I am just keeping 1 show tank but when I'm ready, I'll let you know about the reds.


----------



## screature

Niteshooter said:


> The morning when I went to take to cover off Gizmo's cage instead of his usual good morning he said 'tired'...


That's too funny...:lmao:



Niteshooter said:


> Yesterday out of the blue Gherkin started 'dancing' on my head


Auditions for the next season of So You Think You Can Dance are going on right now, you may want to sign him up.  Looked like a good head massage though...


----------



## The Doug

Here's Tyler, an 18 month old British Bulldog who has just found his forever home with friends of mine. Beautiful, playful, happy boy!


----------



## Dr.G.

A classic shot of a fine looking dog, Doug.


----------



## screature

That is a great shot of Tyler The Doug, what a beautiful boy!!


----------



## spiffychristian

hey screature, you told me to post a picture of my rabbit here when i made a thread asking people if they had them, so here it is 

(it took me long enough, being lazy is just too easy lol)


----------



## Dr.G.

Here are our four standard wirehaired dachshund pups, a little over 8 weeks old today.


----------



## screature

spiffychristian said:


> hey screature, you told me to post a picture of my rabbit here when i made a thread asking people if they had them, so here it is
> 
> (it took me long enough, being lazy is just too easy lol)


Hey spiffyc what is his/her name and how old?


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Here are our four standard wirehaired dachshund pups, a little over 8 weeks old today.


OMG  Dr.G. They are just too cute for words (really nice pictures of them too Dr.G.)!!!! Do they have names and what are there sexes? 

I presume they are already spoken for, but just out of curiosity how much would one of them go for?


----------



## Dr.G.

Spiffy, cute rabbit. Always wanted one, but growing up in New York City is was not practical. Now, with all of our doxies, it would be dangerous for the rabbit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Screature, they are Woody, Belle, Poppy and Buzz, in that order. Here is a picture of their mom, Bridget, at about the same age, and their dad, Jack, about about 13 weeks of age. As well, there is a pic of grandma Daisy.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Screature, they are Woody, Belle, Poppy and Buzz, in that order. Here is a picture of their mom, Bridget, at about the same age, and their dad, Jack, about about 13 weeks of age. As well, there is a pic of grandma Daisy.


So two boys and two girls then I guess. Well they are just adorable. If you don't want to say publicly how much a puppy might be, could you PM me Dr.G.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> So two boys and two girls then I guess. Well they are just adorable. If you don't want to say publicly how much a puppy might be, could you PM me Dr.G.


Yes, two boys and two girls. Bridget's litter had 8 pups.

Since they are CKC Registered Dogs, with a CKC champion mother and a CKC and AKC champion father, they go for $1000. We are told that this is way too little for dogs of this caliber. Still, we have sold three of the litter and Buzz might be kept if he is of show quality, or just go to a pet home that will give him love and attention.


----------



## screature

OK thanks Dr.G. that is kind of the price range I figured. Oh maybe someday after our two have gone and left us and we are looking to add new members to our family, we might come knocking on your door...


----------



## Dr.G.

Screature, we are the only breeder of standard wirehaired dachshunds in Atlantic Canada. They make great pets. Sadly, our very first doxie, Rootie, is no longer with us. Still, we have Daisy, our #2 doxie, Abby and Jack, #3 and #4, as well as Casey, the son of Rootie and Daisy, Bridget and Gracie from Daisy's second litter, and Fanny whose dad is Bridget's dad. They are all from two championship lines in North America. The next breeding will be with Casey and Fanny. You will need your scorecard to keep track of who everyone is however. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## spiffychristian

screature said:


> Hey spiffyc what is his/her name and how old?


his name is Digby and he is about 4-5 months old


----------



## screature

spiffychristian said:


> his name is Digby and he is about 4-5 months old


Oh yeah now I remember you mentioning that in the other thread. Are you a Nova Scotian by any chance? Digby is the name of a town on the Bay of Fundy close to where my family comes from.


----------



## KC4

Digby is a great Name! (Especially if you are a CHICK! (smoked herring)!


----------



## BigDL

My favourite fish product. Better with beer....that day, the next not so much.


----------



## Whiskey

This is our scrappy, scruffy little dog, Daphne. We call her the Daphenator. She doesn't know she is a little dog. She was a litter of one when she was born so she has some issues being the only child and all. We love her anyway. She is one of our fur kids.


----------



## Guest

Here's our 10 year old pug named Bugsy. We just adopted him early this year from a Toronto pug rescue.

Pugalug Club Pug Rescue Home Page


----------



## Dr.G.

A classic pug pose. There is nothing cuter than a pug as a pup. As they age, they take on a more distinguished look.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is a picture of a pup we bred, Hugo, who now lives with three Newfoundland Dogs .............. and guess who runs the show??? It is strange to see a hundred pound Newf whine when a 25 pound doxie takes a toy from him.


----------



## mrjimmy

The hound.


----------



## screature

Whiskey said:


> This is our scrappy, scruffy little dog, Daphne. We call her the Daphenator. She doesn't know she is a little dog. She was a litter of one when she was born so she has some issues being the only child and all. We love her anyway. She is one of our fur kids.
> 
> Hey Whiskey, the "Daphenator" is a cute l'il g'rl! What breed is she or Is she a mix? How old is she?


----------



## screature

mguertin said:


> Here's our 10 year old pug named Bugsy. We just adopted him early this year from a Toronto pug rescue.


Good on ya MG for adopting a senior dog, they can sometimes be hard to find a home. :clap:


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Here is a picture of a pup we bred, Hugo, who now lives with three Newfoundland Dogs .............. and guess who runs the show??? It is strange to see a hundred pound Newf whine when a 25 pound doxie takes a toy from him.


It is funny how in the animal world, size doesn't necessarily equal dominance. :lmao:


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> There is nothing cuter than a pug as a pup.


Ahhh...I disagree....Pugs are cute but Persian Kittens win the cute contest IMHO.... 

What does everyone else consider the CUTEST baby animal (in the pet category)....???


----------



## screature

mrjimmy said:


> The hound.


mrjimmy, does the hound have a name? He/she looks like they may be a little older, is that the case?


----------



## mrjimmy

screature said:


> mrjimmy, does the hound have a name? He/she looks like they may be a little older, is that the case?


The hound's name is Jed and he's 5. Not too old although getting a little grey around the eyes.


----------



## Whiskey

screature said:


> Hey Whiskey, the "Daphenator" is a cute l'il g'rl! What breed is she or Is she a mix? How old is she?



She is a cross breed. Maltese and a Yorkie mix called Morkie. She is 2.5 years old.
She has a ton of personality and very smart. I was never much for small dogs but I have to respect this little dog. She is tough and goes the distance. We take my Lab and a friend's Doberman for 5 -7 k walks and the Daphenator holds her own, rain or shine or snow.
Anyway, now I have a liking for small dogs. But you have to keep an eye out, out here in the country. The hawks and owls are big and can take one of these little dogs very easily and it happens.


----------



## imactheknife

oh you don't know what cute is! haha...kidding! everyones pet is the cutest...


----------



## KC4

Whiskey said:


> The hawks and owls are big and can take one of these little dogs very easily and it happens.


Yes, some of them ARE quite large. You how they sometimes like to perch on streetlights, especially the higher ones? 

Makes me glad I don't drive a Smart Car!


----------



## KC4

imactheknife said:


> oh you don't know what cute is! haha...kidding! everyones pet is the cutest...


HAAAhaaaa - That IS cute..Is that a monkey that he/she is attacking..It's funny how the small dogs do not know they are small....

OK - CUTE WAAAARRR....who else has cute baby pet pictures? 

At my mother-in law's house there is is a family wall of pictures - many of us from babies on up, including the family pets... Frequently a "discussion" will ensue about WHO was the CUTEST baby. The danged Maltese ALWAYS wins.


----------



## Dr.G.

Little Belle, just before she left for her new home.


----------



## screature

Whiskey said:


> ...But you have to keep an eye out, out here in the country. The hawks and owls are big and can take one of these little dogs very easily and it happens.


Yes I know, I have heard of cases of that happening.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Yes I know, I have heard of cases of that happening.


Here in the city as well. We had to be outside with our pups at all times for fear of a hawk, seagull or even a neighbor's cat coming in and going for one of the pups.

Luckily, we had some help. Here is Jack (the dad) looking out for Buzz, and grandma Daisy (on the blanket) and mom, Bridget, watching out for Poppy.


----------



## spiffychristian

screature said:


> Oh yeah now I remember you mentioning that in the other thread. Are you a Nova Scotian by any chance? Digby is the name of a town on the Bay of Fundy close to where my family comes from.


No I am not. Straight outta Ontario! I'd love to go some day, I enjoy the Atlantic ocean mucho.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Here in the city as well. We had to be outside with our pups at all times for fear of a hawk, seagull or even a neighbor's cat coming in and going for one of the pups.
> 
> Luckily, we had some help. Here is Jack (the dad) looking out for Buzz, and grandma Daisy (on the blanket) and mom, Bridget, watching out for Poppy.


Buzz is just too cute for words. How did you come by his name Dr. G? Anything to do with Mr. Aldrin and this year's anniversary?


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Buzz is just too cute for words. How did you come by his name Dr. G? Anything to do with Mr. Aldrin and this year's anniversary?


Sadly, not so, screature. Buzz and Woody, of Toy Story fame, was the "inspiration" for these names. Woody is being renamed "Drover" by his new family in Moncton, NB. Since we have no home for Buzz yet, he will stay with us and keep the name "Buzz".


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## screature

HA! Is he your's MB?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## screature

The one of the bear in the cab is hilarious. Not so crazy about the ones with the muzzled bears.

It is funny how you mention that some people have bears as pets in Russia. To me bears have always just looked like a really big breed of dog. And some of their behaviour is reminiscent of some dog behaviour.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## groovetube

i didn't realize there was a pet thread.

Here's one of mine. "Sylvia". A wee series.


----------



## screature

Hey gt how many kitties to you have?


----------



## groovetube

currently, 2. I have a big black maine **** (Sonja) we got from our vet because no one wanted her, which was kind of unbelievable she's amazing. Funny the siamese follows the other one around like a little puppy dog. The past 2 Siamese I've had were rescues, right out of their minds when I got them, poor souls went through a lot. Turned out to be the best you can hope for in a pet.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> A little bigger than Gr.G.'s doxies.


Not the doxies we are breeding via a cross with Newfoundland Dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Folks in Moncton, NB who bought one of the doxie pups from the last litter, who was 10 weeks old when we delivered him to them, took our suggestion to get "a toy or two to keep him company" a bit too far. I always thought it was best for the young pups to have to try and take the toys from the older dogs. It is the way of the pack.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## screature

Capybaras are very unusual animals indeed, but they are very cute.


----------



## KC4

I think they are related to Cavies (Guinea Pigs) too! I wonder if they squeal incessantly like Guinea pigs will sometimes do...that can drive anyone batty.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow. This one outweighs all of our six doxies by 100 pounds. Still, our doxies were bred to hunt and kill, so the Capybara is no match for one of our doxies, since they were trained to kill even larger animals.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute.


----------



## screature

I didn't realize Capybara's could be domesticated. How embarrassing for the one who is all dressed up, what some people will do.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> I didn't realize Capybara's could be domesticated. How embarrassing for the one who is all dressed up, what some people will do.


Pity the poor children at Christmas time who get an undomesticated doxie as a gift ................... and then the doxie will not let them touch the other gifts.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SoyMac

*Monkey Crossed With Rabbit = Jack Russell Terrier*

Please allow me to introduce you to my two Jack Russell Terriers.

The big female is Jacqueline.
The small male is Jimmy Williams.




*Hangin' with my bud:*












*Fun times:*












*Best friends:*












*At day's end:*














_“There’s not much you can do with a terrier, ma’am.”_ - Los Angeles dog trainer


----------



## Dr.G.

And I thought that my doxies were vicious.


----------



## screature

SoyMac said:


> Please allow me to introduce you to my two Jack Russell Terriers.
> 
> The big female is Jacqueline.
> The small male is Jimmy Williams.
> 
> 
> *Hangin' with my bud:*
> 
> *Fun times:*
> 
> *Best friends:*
> 
> *At day's end:*


Those are great shots SoyMac. Our guys play like that at times too, for the uninitiated it seems like they are trying to kill each other, but for those of us in the know, we understand it is just good fun.


----------



## KC4

OK - swishing into Pet Corner is Tuffy, a 4 year old fancy Goldfish (a Ryukin cross for those that are interested in the exact variety). Yes, he is famous - you may recognize him from elsewhere. 

Tuffy is about 10+ inches long - nose tip to tail end. He is pure muscle  and while he much prefers shrimp snacks, he can also, as a party trick, fit an entire algae wafer (approx the size of a nickel) in his mouth at once. Anytime is party time in the tank. 

Goldfish are the perfect pet fish IMHO because they develop unique character personalities, can learn basic "tricks", are not typically aggressive with other goldfish, have a longer longevity than most fish, actually play and sympathize with each other and readily interact with humans. Their dorsal fin (the one on the back) acts much like a dog's ears as far as expressing the mood of the fish.. Down is bad, up is good. 

I've kept and raised many varieties of fish (both fresh and saltwater) and still my favorites are the happy, bumbling, goofy G-Fish. 

Sadly, we had to leave him in Texas when we moved back to Canada (we were afraid he wouldn't survive the long customs wait required of families that are repatriating) But the good news is that we can see him everyday. His new "Dad" (also a Mac enthusiast) set up a video surveillance system on his 70 gal tank that we can access through the internet.  Too bad we couldn't somehow remotely dispense shrimp snacks.beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Great shot, KC4.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Great shot, KC4.


Thanks Dr. G....I thought I'd bring out the "Great Pumpkin" just in time for Halloween.  

For those interested in training their fish...Trained Goldfish Performs Amazing Tricks!! - Video


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Thanks Dr. G....I thought I'd bring out the "Great Pumpkin" just in time for Halloween.
> 
> For those interested in training their fish...Trained Goldfish Performs Amazing Tricks!! - Video


Amazing tricks, KC4. I can't get the doxies to do anything ............ other than to sleep and eat. :lmao:


----------



## SoyMac

Dr.G. said:


> ... I can't get the doxies to do anything ............ other than to sleep and eat. :lmao:


Really?! 
My Jacks do one other thing very well, several times a day, and they usually _need_ to do it as soon as the commercial is over and the Sens are on a power play.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

SoyMac said:


> Really?!
> My Jacks do one other thing very well, several times a day, and they usually _need_ to do it as soon as the commercial is over and the Sens are on a power play.


SoyMac, my dogs do that as well, but I just put them out back or out front. They stay on our property and protect us from evil. We are required by law to have a large "Beware of Dogs" and an "ADT" ("Attack Dachshund Territory") sign.


----------



## hhk

SoyMac said:


> Please allow me to introduce you to my two Jack Russell Terriers.
> 
> The big female is Jacqueline.
> The small male is Jimmy Williams.


Shouldn't Jimmy be spelled with one "m"?










Question for dog owners - does anyone feed their pets B.A.R.F.? Bones And Raw Food?


----------



## Dr.G.

We did feed our dogs BARF, but found that there was not enough protein. So now, we make our own raw/natural dog food. Costs a fortune, but they like it and are healthy and people rave about how great our dogs look/act.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> *We did feed our dogs BARF*, but found that there was not enough protein. So now, we make our own raw/natural dog food. Costs a fortune, but they like it and are healthy and people rave about how great our dogs look/act.


Ok Dr. G. what did I miss? I'm rather confused... where would you get a consistent enough supply of BARf to feed your dogs with it?


----------



## GlassOnion

My boy Barsam, europeen dog: Bruno du Jura. 12 months old, need to run in the bush at least one hour a day. Great guy...


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Ok Dr. G. what did I miss? I'm rather confused... where would you get a consistent enough supply of BARf to feed your dogs with it?


There was a supplier of BARF and Urban Carnivore here in St.John's, but it was too expensive. So, we grind up our own meat and chicken and make our own each week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fine looking dog, GlassOnion.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> There was a supplier of BARF and Urban Carnivore here in St.John's, but it was too expensive. So, we grind up our own meat and chicken and make our own each week.


Say Marc, do you give the recipe when you sell a pup? Or can you change the food supply easily? My Max wasn't a fussy eater, but he was over weight to be sure { much like his owner } I am wondering if there are any good commercial dog foods out there, I've read a lot of stuff on how poor the food industries quality control is, and that's not just the pet food market, ours as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, we give the new owners all sorts of info. We get them started on organic kibble before they go to their new homes, just in case the new owners don't want to feed raw.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Say Marc, do you give the recipe when you sell a pup? Or can you change the food supply easily? My Max wasn't a fussy eater, but he was over weight to be sure { much like his owner } I am wondering if there are any good commercial dog foods out there, I've read a lot of stuff on how poor the food industries quality control is, and that's not just the pet food market, ours as well.


Just read the labels of dog food, Rps. If it has corn in it, it is bad for dogs. Wheat products are not good for dogs either, but are not harmful. Check out Evo or Orijens.


----------



## mrjimmy

Can anyone recommend a good salmon/ fish oil for dogs and cats? Once the heat went on a few weeks ago they've been scratching like crazy.


----------



## Mckitrick

mrjimmy said:


> Can anyone recommend a good salmon/ fish oil for dogs and cats? Once the heat went on a few weeks ago they've been scratching like crazy.


Do you have a humidifier in the house Jimmy? That could help a bit (for you too).

Glass Onion -=> Nice dog man.


----------



## mrjimmy

Mckitrick said:


> Do you have a humidifier in the house Jimmy? That could help a bit (for you too).
> 
> Glass Onion -=> Nice dog man.


No. Need to get one but I'd like to try the supplement first.


----------



## SoyMac

mrjimmy said:


> Can anyone recommend a good salmon/ fish oil for dogs and cats? Once the heat went on a few weeks ago they've been scratching like crazy.


We give our dogs Udo's Oil 3•6•9 Blend. 
We humans use it too.


----------



## SoyMac

GlassOnion said:


> My boy Barsam, europeen dog: Bruno du Jura. ...


Beautiful dog, beautiful photos.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Can anyone recommend a good salmon/ fish oil for dogs and cats? Once the heat went on a few weeks ago they've been scratching like crazy.


We use the Life Brand salmon oil from Shoppers Drug Mart and a seal oil capsule made here in NL. Our dogs love them and it does wonders for their coat.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> There was a supplier of BARF and Urban Carnivore here in St.John's, but it was too expensive. So, we grind up our own meat and chicken and make our own each week.


So BARF is a brand of dog food?


----------



## screature

GlassOnion.... what a handsome boy. What is his temperament like?


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> So BARF is a brand of dog food?


BARF = Bones And Raw Food (I think)


----------



## screature

Ahhh... OK now it is all starting to make sense...


----------



## RicktheChemist

.


----------



## screature

RTC is that a hedge hog?


----------



## RicktheChemist

.


----------



## GlassOnion

screature said:


> GlassOnion.... what a handsome boy. What is his temperament like?


Very good dog. He likes to play but he's often so excited, well he's a young dog. Does not bark too much and can socialise with other dogs without problem. In europe they use this dog for hunting so you can imagine that when he see a little beast in the woods then his instinct takes over and he runs very fast hehehe....


----------



## Dr.G.

RtC, not that is one cute pet.


----------



## RicktheChemist

.


----------



## Dr.G.

RicktheChemist said:


> I presume you meant now
> 
> RtC


True. Chalk that one up to finger typos. Mea culpa.


----------



## screature

RicktheChemist said:


> It is my African Pygmy Hedgehog....
> 
> Hitch the Hedgehog..
> 
> RtC


Please do tell more... is he full grown? What is their temperament? Are they good with kids? Do you have to walk them? What do they eat? Where did you get him? Etc, etc...?


----------



## RicktheChemist

.


----------



## screature

RicktheChemist said:


> [ramble]
> 
> He is full grown.. he is small for a hedgehog thou.. he would be classified as a runner body type since he spends most of his nights burning a lot of calories on his wheel.
> 
> Temperament.. hum.. that's a hard one...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> RtC


RtC Thank you for the fulsome answer... I learned a lot!  He is a cute fellow. One thing I forgot to ask, what is their expected life span?


----------



## RicktheChemist

.


----------



## KC4

Yeah Thanks RtC for the info - the resident teen is highly interested in getting one. I will recommend the site you provided the link to.

Do you know off-hand if they are generally non-allergenic to humans?


----------



## RicktheChemist

.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Yeah Thanks RtC for the info - the resident teen is highly interested in getting one. I will recommend the site you provided the link to.
> 
> Do you know off-hand if they are generally non-allergenic to humans?


:lmao: I initially read this as asking if the hedgehog was allergic to humans. Mea culpa.


----------



## RicktheChemist

.


----------



## KC4

RicktheChemist said:


> You never know..it could happen


After a lifetime of being allergic to just about every kind of pet with hair , fur or feather, it's an intriguing thought to think that one may be allergic to ME!


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool trio, MCB.


----------



## KC4

Hahah! Very cute piglets MCB - I wonder how big they are when they are fully grown.


----------



## screature

MazterCBlazter said:


>


MMmmm, bacon. 

(I hope everyone knows I'm just foolin' around.)


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## screature

^^^ Don't they now your supposed to shear the wool *before* you hang it out to dry! 

Thank goodness the story had a happy ending, albeit I am sure he/she must have had one pain in the neck for a while.


----------



## Dr.G.

We just brought one of our dachshunds home after being with a handler for part of this year. She was being shown and is now the #3 Standard Wirehaired Dachshund in Canada. She has one as many blue ribbons as all of our other five show dogs put together.

Here is Gracie, on the bottom, with her sister Bridget leaning on her, and her other sister, Tootsie, looking on.


----------



## KC4

Dr. G: I don't know what the confirmation requirements are for a Standard Wirehaired Dachshund are, but I do know what a good looking dog looks like. 

Gracie is one good looking dog. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## screature

Those are some fine lookin' canines Dr.G!! Truely very special! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Dr. G: I don't know what the confirmation requirements are for a Standard Wirehaired Dachshund are, but I do know what a good looking dog looks like.
> 
> Gracie is one good looking dog. :clap::clap::clap:


Of the seven doxies we have, Gracie is probably the best of the group in terms of standards.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Those are some fine lookin' canines Dr.G!! Truely very special! :clap:


Thanks, Screature. Toots was my favorite, but when she went to a great home here in St.John's, Bridget took over as my favorite. Still, I love them all. :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## screature

MazterCBlazter said:


> Cute Tiny Animals - Magazine 13


:lmao: :clap: Those are some REALLY cute little animals, thanks for that MCB!


----------



## Dr.G.

Doxies can't compete with "cute little animals". The small ones are usually set adrift from the pack by the adults to fend for themselves. Cute just does not cut it when it comes to dachshunds.


----------



## SINC

Even bears can be cute.


----------



## macdoodle

If you are looking for a dog that is hypo allergic, no shedding and very smart, and do come in 3 sizes.... (bred for companionship and as service dogs... look no further)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Even bears can be cute.


Really cute. Look at those eyes ............ :love2: and those claws .....


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Even bears can be cute.


... bear cubs, of any variety are some of the cutest animals IMO... thanks for the photo SINC. 

It is incredible that pandas are so small at birth, like a little pink mouse, and that their lumbering mothers can be gentle enough with them to raise them to a size where they won't be accidentally crushed by Momma bear.


----------



## Dr.G.

Really cute, macdoodle. We had a terri-poo cross, and Max was a great dog who died way too young.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## sharonmac09

MazterCBlazter said:


> Poodle Contest – yeah, seriously - Fill Inn
> 
> Or ideas on things to do to Doxies ​


Ohhhh, my eyes.... ouch!


----------



## macdoodle

It makes me so angry that anyone could take such a highly intelligent animal like a poodle and demean it in such a way, poor poodles get such a bad rap, they are second only (if that) to the border collie in intelligence, and it is a shame to relegate them to fancy lap dogs The poodle has been used for many outstanding jobs (not just movies) like seeing eye, hearing, and for autistic children service dogs. 
I think it is sad they parade them around as if they were' no minds' 

Well, that is just my personal opinion.


----------



## Dr.G.

That's horrible. I object when my wife puts a little Santa hat on our doxies, or something that is supposed to be reindeer antlers. They look foolish and are humiliated.


----------



## BigDL

macdoodle said:


> It makes me so angry that anyone could take such a highly intelligent animal like a poodle and demean it in such a way, poor poodles get such a bad rap, they are second only (if that) to the border collie in intelligence, and it is a shame to relegate them to fancy lap dogs The poodle has been used for many outstanding jobs (not just movies) like seeing eye, hearing, and for autistic children service dogs.
> I think it is sad they parade them around as if they were' no minds'
> 
> Well, that is just my personal opinion.


+1 for my view on the subject.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> That's horrible. I object when my wife puts a little Santa hat on our doxies, or something that is supposed to be reindeer antlers. They look foolish and are humiliated.


I agree, I recall when , during an extremely hot summer getting my longhaired Malamute shaved down, she knew she wasn't herself and hid under the drapes when anyone came to the house, she was embarrassed for a few days, but cheered up when she found she could go swimming without almost drowning in her heavy coat. 

It isn't quite the same I agree, but it does prove that animals are sensitive and do feel humiliation. ( they seem to pick up on our 'oh you look silly' energies and respond to them... same as approval and disapproval energy)


----------



## Dr.G.

We actually have one dog, Daisy, the mother of our first two litters of pups, who would hide outside when she saw me bring out the camera to take pics of her pups. Then, the father of the first litter of pups, Rootie, would go and hide as if to take cover before an attack. (note: the top pic is Rootie).


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

macdoodle said:


> It makes me so angry that anyone could take such a highly intelligent animal like a poodle and demean it in such a way, poor poodles get such a bad rap, they are second only (if that) to the border collie in intelligence, and it is a shame to relegate them to fancy lap dogs The poodle has been used for many outstanding jobs (not just movies) like seeing eye, hearing, and for autistic children service dogs.
> I think it is sad they parade them around as if they were' no minds'
> 
> Well, that is just my personal opinion.


A few years ago I saw a photo of something similar that had been done to a dog ... don't remember the breed anymore ... but the caption read "My owner is an idiot."



Dr.G. said:


> That's horrible. I object when my wife puts a little Santa hat on our doxies, or something that is supposed to be reindeer antlers. They look foolish and are humiliated.


I have four cats, one of whom, I think, has some Maine Coone in his immediate background. For the past couple of years I've tried to put a little Santa hat on him just long enough to photograph it ... nope. The only reason I haven't had to be carted off to ER is because he's an extraordinarily placid cat. He just figures if I like the Santa hat so much, I can wear the damn thing myself.



macdoodle said:


> I agree, I recall when , during an extremely hot summer getting my longhaired Malamute shaved down, she knew she wasn't herself and hid under the drapes when anyone came to the house, she was embarrassed for a few days, but cheered up when she found she could go swimming without almost drowning in her heavy coat.
> 
> It isn't quite the same I agree, but it does prove that animals are sensitive and do feel humiliation. ( they seem to pick up on our 'oh you look silly' energies and respond to them... same as approval and disapproval energy)


A friend of mine had two Huskies (both now deceased) and she took them in one summer to be trimmed. I don't know what the groomer misunderstood, but she shaved them both. As time went by, my friend noticed that one dog wasn't getting his fur back and took him to the vet. Whatever the problem was (a problem with his hair follicles in general? I can't remember) the vet had to tell her the dog's fur would never grow back, except for the occasional isolated hair or two here and there.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

"Wow, this new toy wriggles a lot ..." 

YouTube - Kitteh Loves Doggy


----------



## macdoodle

A friend of mine had two Huskies (both now deceased) and she took them in one summer to be trimmed. I don't know what the groomer misunderstood, but she shaved them both. As time went by, my friend noticed that one dog wasn't getting his fur back and took him to the vet. Whatever the problem was (a problem with his hair follicles in general? I can't remember) the vet had to tell her the dog's fur would never grow back, except for the occasional isolated hair or two here and there.

Yes you have to be very careful on longhair breeds, huskies are no so longhaired and don't really need to be clipped down, the longhaired Malamute is actually growing wool (under the hair) that can be carded and combed and knit, like the poodle, samoyeds also carry this trait, the undercoat just gets too hard to comb through and clipping in the heat then combing gives them tremendous relief, but too short can give them a sunburn, the coat actually keeps them cool in the summer and warm in the winter.... i have heard of these northern breeds having problems with re-growth if they are 'shaved' instead of 'clipped'
This is such a shame to hear, the groomer wasn't very aware of the idiosyncrasies of hair / coat / breed .... 

Here is a photo of my Alaskan Malamute 'Enokie' who went to Rainbow Bridge at 14.


----------



## screature

MazterCBlazter said:


> 10 Weirdest Animal Friendships - Weird Worm​


These are great MCB, it is always interesting to see these cross species friendships and surrogates.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cross species bonding is helped with nursing .............. or sleeping.


----------



## ehMax

Have to find it... I have a picture of me sleeping with a baby lion when I was little. (When I was a kid, got to hang out with a lot of cool baby animals with my brother being an animal trainer at zoo.


----------



## screature

*The Wild Russian Pet*

Found this on the site where MCB had linked to the 10 Weirdest Animal Friendship.

Those crazy Russians seem to have no problem having certain wild animals as pets. The one pictured below is a Fishing Cat, I had never even heard of one before seeing these pictures. They aren't big as wild cats go but they sure are beautiful.

Linky: The Wild Russian Pet


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

SURE! you can have anything you want!!!! ... what? no raw meat?? I'll go get some, wait a second... there are no appetizers at this table!!! 

Great videos!!


----------



## macdoodle

Thought you would get a chuckle out of this, especially those of us who have walked the shortcut through the 'pasture' :lmao:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

Love it! this way there is no competing for food....  

I am assuming that momma bear (s) are out of the picture for some reason or another....


----------



## Dr.G.

We did something somewhat like this with the doxie pups. Easier to feed them this way.


----------



## BigDL

Many years ago we rescued a pregnant Irish Setter who had a litter of 9 mongrel pups. 

We tried feeding them as your middle pictured showed Dr.G. 

This one pup, a big bruiser, would always lay in the middle of the food and eat around his body then stand up and eat the food under his body. The only resolve for this pup was let him eat in another room to give the other pups a fair chance at some food and to keep the big bruiser a little cleaner.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Many years ago we rescued a pregnant Irish Setter who had a litter of 9 mongrel pups.
> 
> We tried feeding them as your middle pictured showed Dr.G.
> 
> This one pup, a big bruiser, would always lay in the middle of the food and eat around his body then stand up and eat the food under his body. The only resolve for this pup was let him eat in another room to give the other pups a fair chance at some food and to keep the big bruiser a little cleaner.


BigDL, these are our three litters of doxie pups. However, in the top picture, there were eight pups, both of whom we had to feed by him/herself. The boy, Shaq, would try to hog all the food and push everyone away. The girl, Rosie, would shy off and not eat with the others. 

What you did to resolve your problem was smart. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, there is nothing that can be done to make a doxie cute. Along with sea manatees, giraffes and tree sloths, all of which are freaks of nature, there is little one can do to help them be cute. Sad.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Sadly, there is nothing that can be done to make a doxie cute. Along with sea manatees, giraffes and tree sloths, all of which are freaks of nature, there is little one can do to help them be cute. Sad.


It is a shame. If only they were cute maybe you could get Greenpeace to help "save" them...


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> It is a shame. If only they were cute maybe you could get Greenpeace to help "save" them...


A fine idea, screature. Of course, my neighbor's son was a member of Greenpeace, and here is what one of the doxies did when he came into our kitchen ............ Just look at the reaction in her eyes!!!!!


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MCB, they are cuter than doxies.


----------



## SoyMac

*Live Dog Bowling*

Jimmy is definitely the clown of the dog park.
Sometimes I think he embarrasses Jacqueline.


----------



## Dr.G.

SoyMac said:


> Jimmy is definitely the clown of the dog park.
> Sometimes I think he embarrasses Jacqueline.


Good one, SoyMac. :lmao:

We tried 8 pin bowling with the doxies, but it was not a hit with the neighborhood kids.


----------



## screature

*Too Cute for Words*

This is just too cute for words....





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

What a cute kitten, Screature. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

screature said:


> This is just too cute for words....
> 
> YouTube - Surprised Kitty (Original)


Too cute for words, what a happy thing to watch first thing today....:clap:
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Guest

SoyMac said:


> Jimmy is definitely the clown of the dog park.
> Sometimes I think he embarrasses Jacqueline.


That's hilarious ... quite the pose he's gotten himself into there


----------



## Dr.G.

Christmas doxies .............. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great toys for dog-loving pet people.


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> Great toys for dog-loving pet people.


How long did it take the doxies to solve those puzzles?


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> How long did it take the doxies to solve those puzzles?


Easy, since they are not real cubes.


----------



## SoyMac

Dr.G. said:


> Great toys for dog-loving pet people.


How long did it take the doxies to chew those puzzles to smithereens?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

SoyMac said:


> How long did it take the doxies to chew those puzzles to smithereens?


Not long at all, since they are not real cubes. 
They are real dogs, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


>



Looks like something in The Museum of Modern Art, MCB. We had better get some sunglasses to shield our eyes from the death ray.


----------



## G-Mo

macdoodle said:


> If you are looking for a dog that is hypo allergic, no shedding and very smart, and do come in 3 sizes.... (bred for companionship and as service dogs... look no further)


The downside to labradoodles (and goldendoodles) -- and if you ask most vets to be "honest," they'll agree -- is that they are not very smart. The contributing parent breeds are of above average intelligence, but, for some reason when the genetics come together to produce all the upsides of this cross, brains gets left behind!


----------



## Dr.G.

G-Mo said:


> The downside to labradoodles (and goldendoodles) -- and if you ask most vets to be "honest," they'll agree -- is that they are not very smart. The contributing parent breeds are of above average intelligence, but, for some reason when the genetics come together to produce all the upsides of this cross, brains gets left behind!


Very true, G-Mo. This notion of cross breeding is showing various problems in certain dogs. We are members of both the Canadian and American Kennel Clubs and both have concerns with "designer dogs".


----------



## Rps

G-Mo said:


> The downside to labradoodles (and goldendoodles) -- and if you ask most vets to be "honest," they'll agree -- is that they are not very smart. The contributing parent breeds are of above average intelligence, but, for some reason when the genetics come together to produce all the upsides of this cross, brains gets left behind!


So like .... they're just like, you know, like teenagers........


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> So like .... they're just like, you know, like teenagers........


Teens with great swimming abilities .................. but not a very good attention span.


----------



## screature

G-Mo said:


> The downside to labradoodles (and goldendoodles) -- and if you ask most vets to be "honest," they'll agree -- is that they are not very smart. The contributing parent breeds are of above average intelligence, but, for some reason when the genetics come together to produce all the upsides of this cross, brains gets left behind!


We have a number of golden doodles in the neighbourhood and I know them well and yes they aren't among the swiftest antelope in the herd. However on the plus side they are very gentle and loving.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> We have a number of golden doodles in the neighbourhood and I know them well and yes they aren't among the swiftest antelope in the herd. However on the plus side they are very gentle and loving.


Many mixed breed dogs have better temperments than dogs with a pedigree, but they also have more health problems.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Many mixed breed dogs have better temperments than dogs with a pedigree, but they also have more health problems.


Really Dr.G. ? The information I have indicates quite the opposite. Mixed breeds tend to be more robust health wise because they are not inbred. When any animal has a small gene pool they tend to all be suseptible to the same disease/health issues whereas an animal with a diverse health pool with derive the various immunities from the breadth of its genetic gene pool. 

By way of example, the Bernese Mountain dog (a lovely breed) is notorious for its health problems with very many dying before the age of 10 from an array of health issues.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> Many mixed breed dogs have better temperments than dogs with a pedigree, but they also have more health problems.


Not true. Cross breeding widens the gene pool and make the result less susceptible to genetic related problems such as immune system deficiencies and some structural issues, in particular hip displaysia, which is the bane of goldens and labradors. Even mild hip displaysia will fail a potential guide dog. I have been associated for many years with the guide dogs for the blind out of Manotick, On, and this is a constant problem.


----------



## G-Mo

screature said:


> Really Dr.G. ? The information I have indicates quite the opposite. Mixed breeds tend to be more robust health wise because they are not inbred. When any animal has a small gene pool they tend to all be suseptible to the same disease/health issues whereas an animal with a diverse health pool with derive the various immunities from the breadth of its genetic gene pool.





rgray said:


> Not true. Cross breeding widens the gene pool and make the result less susceptible to genetic related problems such as immune system deficiencies and some structural issues, in particular hip displaysia, which is the bane of goldens and labradors. Even mild hip displaysia will fail a potential guide dog. I have been associated for many years with the guide dogs for the blind out of Manotick, On, and this is a constant problem.


Both of these are correct.

For example, the average life expectancy of a Goldendoodle or a Labradoodle is well beyond that of any of the contributing breeds (sometimes by up to 4 years).

My family has lost 3 pedigree dogs early due to those breed's common diseases.

I have spoke, at length, to several vets and read multiple papers on the subject. I have a pure bred Golden Retriever now, albeit the new "Canadian" type, which has a much newer and broader bloodline which should hopefully extend it's life expectancy akin to the -doodles and reduce it's significantly reduce it's susceptibilities to common diseases.


----------



## Dr.G.

G-Mo is actually the most correct of all. Yes, to widen the gene pool is helpful, except for designer dogs who have problems and thus, the problems are compounded. As well, some dogs were never meant to be bred together, such as a Yorkie and a Standard Poodle, which is now being attempted in the US via AI. 

We do line breeding and bring in other dachshunds from different lines. Currently, we have the #3 Standard Wirehaired Dachshund in Canada, Gracie, and her father was the #1 SWD in Canada back in 2006. However, Gracie's mom was from a different line of doxies. Any of our dogs that is not show quality, and thus breedable by choice, is sold to a quality pet home with a none breeding contract. This way, our dogs are brought into this world by choice and we place them in good homes, either for show or for pets. We have been really lucky in that every one of our pet homes has had loving and caring people, and all but one show home has been very good. Only one dog was sold as a show dog, and then they changed their mind and had him neutered. He is still a great pet, but he could have been a good showdog. Such is Life.

I detest "puppy mills" that are taking unfit dogs and creating "designer dogs". These are the sorts of dogs that may tend to have severe health problems. We also do NOT let a dog leave our home until it is properly weaned from his/her mom (apx. 10 weeks) and has gone through puppy socialization with adults and children, so the puppy fits in well when he/she goes to his/her new home.


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> Not true. Cross breeding widens the gene pool and make the result less susceptible to genetic related problems such as immune system deficiencies and some structural issues, in particular hip displaysia, which is the bane of goldens and labradors. Even mild hip displaysia will fail a potential guide dog. I have been associated for many years with the guide dogs for the blind out of Manotick, On, and this is a constant problem.


Exactly my point. So, a backyard puppy mill of designer dogs takes one of these goldens and a chocolate lab, both with hip problems, and breeds them, since both the male and female were obtained for little money. They breed these two dogs, and then breed one of the male pups to a female pup ............. and on and on we go with genetic problems. None can be registered with the CKC which has a standard for inbreeding of line-bred dogs. This prevents a CKC registered dog from being too closely related to his/her sire/dam.


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> Not true. Cross breeding widens the gene pool and make the result less susceptible to genetic related problems such as immune system deficiencies and some structural issues, in particular hip displaysia, which is the bane of goldens and labradors. Even mild hip displaysia will fail a potential guide dog. I have been associated for many years with the guide dogs for the blind out of Manotick, On, and this is a constant problem.


Rgray, would they not use a pure-bred Golden or Black Lab for guide dogs?


----------



## macdoodle

G-Mo said:


> The downside to labradoodles (and goldendoodles) -- and if you ask most vets to be "honest," they'll agree -- is that they are not very smart. The contributing parent breeds are of above average intelligence, but, for some reason when the genetics come together to produce all the upsides of this cross, brains gets left behind!


Here you are speaking of a 'cross breed' (I wish the originator of this breed had called them something else) however these are not 'cross bred' these are Multigenerational...
or Multi- gens' they were started in the 60's in Australia, there has been over the years, selective breeding from 5 other breeds to enhance certain qualities, and then the return to the original... they are now bred to their own kind and are in the Australian Kennel Club as a breed, and are awaiting acceptance in the AKA and the CKC... one of the biggest claims to fame will be they will not be genetically disposed to hip dysplasia as they are all tested (breeding dogs) to eliminate this problem on any level....

the hard thing is that lots of people breed a poodle with a Lab and 'assume' they have the same dog, but they are not even close..... 

When this was developed in the 60's it was by a man who had a blind friend allergic to dogs, he tried this combo ...for whatever reason, and found 3 of the pups to be non shedding and hypoallergenic.... the rest shed just like any other cross breed.... 

I know not many people know the history of the Multigen Labradoodle, and the name alone brings up all kinds of misconceptions, but these dogs are used for the blind, autistic children, deaf, and other types of handicapped folks.... 

The name just happened and since they didn't realize the popularity probably gave no thought to a less obvious name... me I call them my Aussie Doodles... 

Trust me when I say they are not at all like a cross.....


----------



## macdoodle

About Labradoodles

Here is some further info on the 'pure' labradoodle....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> About Labradoodles
> 
> Here is some further info on the 'pure' labradoodle....


Interesting, macdoodle, as was your previous posting re multi-gens. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## rgray

*Bark4Beer*

Dog people: here is a truly useful Hogmanay gift for your dog - Bark4Beer


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting gift, rgray, but one has to be careful when a dog over-indulges in beer. Our doxies like German beer.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MCB, we might have some new beer drinking doxies in March. Interested? With each pup comes a trip to Bavaria to visit the brewery, and a year's supply of either Oettinger, Krombacher, Bitburger, Warsteiner, or Beck's beer.


----------



## Dr.G.

MCB, received your down payment for a doxie pup of 1500€. Danke.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> I thought something weird happened to my paypal account.


Yes, there was a mixup ................... they charged your PayPal account all seven installments of 1500 euros. Sorry.


----------



## xcanuc

rgray said:


> Dog people: here is a truly useful Hogmanay gift for your dog - Bark4Beer


OMG That is awesome. I want one. I guess I better get a dog first. 

Steve


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SoyMac

MazterCBlazter said:


> Dog?


I think he means he likes the beer opener collar, but figures he should get a dog before he gets the utility collar.

I think.


----------



## Dr.G.

There is nothing worse than dog who drink .............. other than for people who drink and drive.


----------



## SoyMac

Dr.G. said:


> There is nothing worse than dog who drink .............. other than for people who drink and drive.


Or dogs who drink and drive.

Dr.G, are the three darker-coloured dogs all Dachshunds?
If yes, are they larger than normal?


----------



## Dr.G.

SoyMac said:


> Or dogs who drink and drive.
> 
> Dr.G, are the three darker-coloured dogs all Dachshunds?
> If yes, are they larger than normal?


Yes, the three darker dogs are all standard wirehaired doxies ........... the white dog is just a mutt.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very strange, MCB ............ and I thought that dachshunds were freaks of nature.


----------



## macdoodle

MazterCBlazter said:


> strange animals on the planet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World's Most Dangerous and Controversial Zoo


Most interesting sites, MatzerC.... love the angora rabbit, would love to visit that Zoo, but caution would rule the day for me, much as I love the big cats, one swipe of the paw could do some serious damage.....


----------



## xcanuc

MazterCBlazter said:


> Dog?





SoyMac said:


> I think he means he likes the beer opener collar, but figures he should get a dog before he gets the utility collar.
> 
> I think.


I want another dog. I had to put both of mine down a couple of years ago due to old age. Plus I would look a little ridiculous wearing that collar myself.

This was Bailey









And this was Puppies.









Steve


----------



## screature

xcanuc said:


> I want another dog. I had to put both of mine down a couple of years ago due to old age. Plus I would look a little ridiculous wearing that collar myself.
> 
> This was Bailey
> 
> And this was Puppies.
> 
> Steve


We have a Bailey too...

This what he looks like...









His Mom was pure bred Schnauzer and his Dad was a Terrier/Poodle mix... So we say he is a Terripoozer... the next "Designer" breed...


----------



## Dr.G.

We tried breeding albino doxies .......... but that was a bust. Most doxies never have more than a bit of white .......... unless they are covered with milk. Our next attempt will be a cross between a doxie and a Newfoundland Dog. We shall see.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> We tried breeding albino doxies .......... but that was a bust. Most doxies never have more than a bit of white .......... unless they are covered with milk. O*ur next attempt will be a cross between a doxie and a Newfoundland Dog. We shall see.*


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:

Too funny Dr. G! :clap:


----------



## Rps

Dr. G, what is the mix of a doxie, is it a terrier and ?????


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> Too funny Dr. G! :clap:


We do sell a line of stuffed doxie toys ................. the toys look just like real doxies when they are fast asleep. They never have to be taken outside or housetrained, they don't eat anything, and kids love them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Dr. G, what is the mix of a doxie, is it a terrier and ?????


Rps, the early roots of the dachshund go back to ancient Egypt, where engravings were made featuring short-legged hunting dogs. Recent discoveries by the American University in Cairo of mummified dachshund-like dogs from ancient Egyptian burial urns may lend credibility to this theory. 

In more modern times, the dachshund is a creation of German breeders and includes elements of German, French, and English hounds and terriers. Dachshunds have been kept by royal courts all over Europe, including that of Queen Victoria, who was particularly enamored of the breed. A statue of her doxie, "Boy", is located at Windsor Castle.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Wiener Takes All: A Dogumentary" - The Award-Winning Dachshund Documentary by Shane MacDougall


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Our next attempt will be a cross between a doxie and a Newfoundland Dog. We shall see.


A Newdoxieland Dog? I'll bet you ain't whistlin' Doxie either.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> A Newdoxieland Dog? I'll bet you ain't whistlin' Doxie either.


Good one, KC4. :lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

Newfoundoxie also comes to mind.... would Bridget have to stand on a chair??


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

MazterCBlazter said:


>


Interesting 'Bear Back Riders' :lmao: you best get them to the stampede, they would be a great hit!!


----------



## screature

MazterCBlazter said:


>


CavemanCircus.com.... How appropriate!! At times it is just disgusting the indignity that we humans force upon other animals. I don't which I feel more... sad or mad. :-( 

(BTW these feelings aren't directed at you MCB, just the perpetrators of such things.)


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Newfoundoxie also comes to mind.... would Bridget have to stand on a chair??


In mixed breeds between bigger and smaller dogs, AI is used and the bigger dog needs to be the female.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> CavemanCircus.com.... How appropriate!! At times it is just disgusting the indignity that we humans force upon other animals. I don't which I feel more... sad or mad. :-(
> 
> (BTW these feelings aren't directed at you MCB, just the perpetrators of such things.)


I agree with your notion of disgust, screature.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> I agree with your notion of disgust, screature.


+1 How unnatural and stressful is that image? What's next....have them perform under water??


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> +1 How unnatural and stressful is that image? What's next....have them perform under water??


i apologize for my poor sense of humour, it was just an immediate reaction to the photo, I am with you all as far as the treatment of these animals, seems people will do anything to 'get a photo' .... 

I thought it was photo- shopped but upon a closer look I am thinking it is not....

If not, this is indeed a terrible thing to do, forgive me for my first impression....


----------



## macdoodle

This is too funny!!

YouTube - Cat Shower 2 (Woody Style, very funny and cute)??????????????2


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> This is too funny!!
> 
> YouTube - Cat Shower 2 (Woody Style, very funny and cute)??????????????2


Cute. Most of our doxies hate running water, although they will wade into a baby pool if the water is not too deep.


----------



## macdoodle

These are not my pets, but the photo was so sweet I wanted to share it, I love B&W and to me this was irresistible hope you like it too...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> These are not my pets, but the photo was so sweet I wanted to share it, I love B&W and to me this was irresistible hope you like it too...


Really cute, macdoodle. A classic shot.


----------



## BigDL

macdoodle said:


> These are not my pets, but the photo was so sweet I wanted to share it, I love B&W and to me this was irresistible hope you like it too...


getting along like cats and dogs.Yeah!


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> getting along like cats and dogs.Yeah!


Strange bedfellow, indeed. Nature has its own rules .............


----------



## mrjimmy

Speaking of dogs and cats....

Our other cat, a tiny 12 year old female wants nothing to do with these guys.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting, mrj. Our doxies will lie down next to each other, but with nothing else ........... other than toys.


----------



## macdoodle

BigDL said:


> getting along like cats and dogs.Yeah!


Not quite sure what you mean by this, but my cats and dogs get along famously together!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Not quite sure what you mean by this, but my cats and dogs get along famously together!


I think that if done properly, these two groups of animals might coexist together.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> I think that if done properly, these two groups of animals might coexist together.


There are some breeds that do not do well with small and furry, but for the most part, dogs and cats get along well.... 

i am not talking about feral cats, they don't get along with anyone!!


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Strange bedfellow, indeed. Nature has its own rules .............


is that a wee piggy being doxie-coddled?? :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> There are some breeds that do not do well with small and furry, but for the most part, dogs and cats get along well....
> 
> i am not talking about feral cats, they don't get along with anyone!!


Doxies don't seem to mind cats too much if the cats are there first. For some reason, a cat brought into a home with a doxie is not a good mix.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Doxies don't seem to mind cats too much if the cats are there first. For some reason, a cat brought into a home with a doxie is not a good mix.


A kitten would do just fine, and they have to be introduced properly, if done right, there is no problem...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> A kitten would do just fine, and they have to be introduced properly, if done right, there is no problem...


Very good point, macdoodle. As for doxies, they are very territorial, so best to have the cat first in the house. We have placed four doxie pups in homes with cats, and each pup grew up with the cat being the older pet and there were no problems.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Very good point, macdoodle. As for doxies, they are very territorial, so best to have the cat first in the house. We have placed four doxie pups in homes with cats, and each pup grew up with the cat being the older pet and there were no problems.


They can be cat killers too. We have a friend who was asked by her a neighbour (a vet who knew of her dog's killing ways ) if she would sit her wire haired Doxie, Yonder, for the week-end while she went away with her husband. The vet knew Monica had cats and that Yonder was a cat killer and didn't tell Monica or her partner Charlie that Yonder had this history.

Well on the Friday Monica got home first to find the house basically turned upside down and one of their cats on top of the fridge basically in a state of shock and pieces of the other cat strewn about the house, needless to say the cat was dead. The only good thing in the scenario was that it was Monica who arrived home first and was able to clean things up as the cat that was killed was Charlie's cat and Monica says that Charlie would have freaked right out. (Monica is a very calm person whereas Charlie is very emotional.)

At any rate one must always be careful, when it comes to mixing cats and dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> They can be cat killers too. We have a friend who was asked by her a neighbour (a vet who knew of her dog's killing ways ) if she would sit her wire haired Doxie, Yonder, for the week-end while she went away with her husband. The vet knew Monica had cats and that Yonder was a cat killer and didn't tell Monica or her partner Charlie that Yonder had this history.
> 
> Well on the Friday Monica got home first to find the house basically turned upside down and one of their cats on top of the fridge basically in a state of shock and pieces of the other cat strewn about the house, needless to say the cat was dead. The only good thing in the scenario was that it was Monica who arrived home first and was able to clean things up as the cat that was killed was Charlie's cat and Monica says that Charlie would have freaked right out. (Monica is a very calm person whereas Charlie is very emotional.)
> 
> At any rate one must always be careful, when it comes to mixing cats and dogs.


Very true, screature. Any animal initially bred to hunt badgers and wolverines would not do well to suddenly have a cat thrust into their territory. As I said, the four pups that went into the home with an adult cat have all done well, and now play with the cats, especially the two pups from Bridget.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> Very true, screature. Any animal initially bred to hunt badgers and wolverines would not do well to suddenly have a cat thrust into their territory. As I said, the four pups that went into the home with an adult cat have all done well, and now play with the cats, especially the two pups from Bridget.


Mixing doxies and a "bearcat" may not turn out so well for either I fear.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Very true, screature. Any animal initially bred to hunt badgers and wolverines *would not do well to suddenly have a cat thrust into their territory*. As I said, the four pups that went into the home with an adult cat have all done well, and now play with the cats, especially the two pups from Bridget.



Or as in the case I cited, having the doxie thrust into the cat's territory either, depending on their age and temperament.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Mixing doxies and a "bearcat" may not turn out so well for either I fear.


A bearcat would lose in a fair fight.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Or as in the case I cited, having the doxie thrust into the cat's territory either, depending on their age and temperament.


Well, our doxie pups did well with the adult cats. Only one of the cats refused to acknowledge the pup, who is playful. The cat comes over to sniff the pup when he is sleeping, but that is their only real interaction. No fights, just no cohabitation.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Well, our doxie pups did well with the adult cats. Only one of the cats refused to acknowledge the pup, who is playful. The cat comes over to sniff the pup when he is sleeping, but that is their only real interaction. No fights, just no cohabitation.


That is what I mean... your guys were puppies... Yonder the cat killer was an adult and had already developed a "bad attitude" toward cats.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> That is what I mean... your guys were puppies... Yonder the cat killer was an adult and had already developed a "bad attitude" toward cats.


Yes, this is typical.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, this is typical.


I totally agree with all of you, some breeds are just not cat friendly, the reason is they are genetically engineered to hunt and kill small furry things.... it is their nature, and then you do have a big problem, but there are many breeds that get along extremely well with cats, a ranch neighbour has a Newfoundland dog, in the barn are the cats, on of the momma cats went missing (coyote lunch is suspect) and Bear (the dog) went into the barn and found the kittens in the hay and brought them one at a time to Charlene at the house, he lay by them and let them snuggle for warmth and kept them clean, he reallt was the 'rescuer' of these wee souls, Charlene didn't know they were even there ..... and where would have taken days to find.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I totally agree with all of you, some breeds are just not cat friendly, the reason is they are genetically engineered to hunt and kill small furry things.... it is their nature, and then you do have a big problem, but there are many breeds that get along extremely well with cats, a ranch neighbour has a Newfoundland dog, in the barn are the cats, on of the momma cats went missing (coyote lunch is suspect) and Bear (the dog) went into the barn and found the kittens in the hay and brought them one at a time to Charlene at the house, he lay by them and let them snuggle for warmth and kept them clean, he reallt was the 'rescuer' of these wee souls, Charlene didn't know they were even there ..... and where would have taken days to find.


Friends of ours who do greyhound rescue and had two adult greyhounds bought a doxie from a breeder who has fine doxies. She had to give the doxie back to the breeder since she did not like the way the two greyhounds, which were used for racing in Florida, were looking at the doxie pup .............. especially every time he scampered into another room.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Friends of ours who do greyhound rescue and had two adult greyhounds bought a doxie from a breeder who has fine doxies. She had to give the doxie back to the breeder since she did not like the way the two greyhounds, which were used for racing in Florida, were looking at the doxie pup .............. especially every time he scampered into another room.


This is funny, but not so if the greyhounds hurt the little guy.... I also have friends in Trail BC who rescue Greyhounds.... they have 15 at last count, 4 cats and they all live quite happily on their 12 acres... mostly they are *all* in the livingroom.... :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

The two greyhounds would have killed the pup, since track dogs chase that little rabbit around the racetrack. Greyhounds are sight hounds, whereas doxies are scent hounds. Daisy, the matriarch of the pack here can sniff out a piece of apple hidden from her in a different part of the house. All we have to say is "Apple", and off she goes looking for it.


----------



## macdoodle

There is a total agreement here, I have no idea why those hounds at my friends don't bother the cats, but they don't, doesn't mean if a new one (cat) comes into the house they won't.... maybe, as you mentioned before, the cats were residents numero uno.... and the dogs had to mind their P's and Q's


----------



## Dr.G.

Animals will usually work things out in the long run if they realize it is their best interest not to rock the boat.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Animals will usually work things out in the long run if they realize it is their best interest not to rock the boat.


Unless they feel that it is in their best interest to rip to shreds the one who is "rocking the boat"... just sayin' sometimes nature isn't a Disney film, sometimes it is the law of the jungle. 

We are the species with a "moral" order and one's best interest isn't always a diplomatic solution in the animal world.


----------



## SoyMac

screature said:


> ...We are the species with a "moral" order ...


Hmmmm. 
Fur farms, leg-hold traps, mass dolphin killing, shark de-finning (Sharks are hooked, fins sliced off, still-live shark dumped overboard to suffer and die), whaling, battery farming, Factory farming, Veal raising, lab animals (including Chimpanzees, who share 98% of genes with humans), military animal testing and experiments, circuses, show business, animal Snuff films ("Crush Films" - These films depict instances of animal cruelty, and/or pornographic acts with animals, usually involving the crushing death of an animal, considered "entertainment"), Dog-fighting, Bear-baiting, etc., etc., etc. ...

Moral?

"We have enslaved the rest of the animal creation, and have treated our distant cousins in fur and feathers so badly that beyond doubt, if they were able to formulate a religion, they would depict the Devil in human form." ~ William Ralph Inge


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Unless they feel that it is in their best interest to rip to shreds the one who is "rocking the boat"... just sayin' sometimes nature isn't a Disney film, sometimes it is the law of the jungle.
> 
> We are the species with a "moral" order and one's best interest isn't always a diplomatic solution in the animal world.


A valid point, screature.


----------



## Dr.G.

"We have enslaved the rest of the animal creation, and have treated our distant cousins in fur and feathers so badly that beyond doubt, if they were able to formulate a religion, they would depict the Devil in human form." ~ William Ralph Inge 

Sad, but all too true for some of us, SoyMac. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## screature

SoyMac said:


> Hmmmm.
> Fur farms, leg-hold traps, mass dolphin killing, shark de-finning (Sharks are hooked, fins sliced off, still-live shark dumped overboard to suffer and die), whaling, battery farming, Factory farming, Veal raising, lab animals (including Chimpanzees, who share 98% of genes with humans), military animal testing and experiments, circuses, show business, animal Snuff films ("Crush Films" - These films depict instances of animal cruelty, and/or pornographic acts with animals, usually involving the crushing death of an animal, considered "entertainment"), Dog-fighting, Bear-baiting, etc., etc., etc. ...
> 
> Moral?
> 
> "We have enslaved the rest of the animal creation, and have treated our distant cousins in fur and feathers so badly that beyond doubt, if they were able to formulate a religion, they would depict the Devil in human form." ~ William Ralph Inge


That's why moral was in quotation marks SM.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> Veggie Burger anyone?
> 
> PETA is accepting new members


Not much on veggie burgers, MCB, but I do like free-range and Kosher weiners.


----------



## mrjimmy

I was going through iPhoto and I discovered this one. That's Eddie and my old Pismo. I was about to photo it in order to sell it. Eddie seemed displeased...


----------



## ScanMan

mrjimmy said:


> I was going through iPhoto and I discovered this one. That's Eddie and my old Pismo. I was about to photo it in order to sell it. Eddie seemed displeased...


Kind of a nice shot, actually.


----------



## mrjimmy

ScanMan said:


> Kind of a nice shot, actually.


You sound surprised.


----------



## ScanMan

mrjimmy said:


> You sound surprised.


Naw...your bowling alley shot still haunts me.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## mrjimmy

ScanMan said:


> Naw...your bowling alley shot still haunts me.


Thanks for that.

Those kind words just bought you another:


----------



## MaxPower

Thought I would share this of our six month old Shih Tzu, Gizmo.


----------



## screature

Nice one MP of Gizmo... puppies are the best no matter what breed...


----------



## MaxPower

screature said:


> Nice one MP of Gizmo... puppies are the best no matter what breed...


Thanks. I'm not one for pet pictures, but it was late at night and he was my only subject. I'm kind of proud of that shot.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doxie pups born a few hours ago.


----------



## KC4

Woot! Cute! Congrats!

I count 4! Are there 4 of them?


----------



## screature

Congrats!!! 

So 4 in the litter Dr. G.? What is the sex breakdown? Who is the Mom and how many litters is this for her? Everybody is doing well so far I hope.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Woot! Cute! Congrats!
> 
> I count 4! Are there 4 of them?





screature said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> So 4 in the litter Dr. G.? What is the sex breakdown? Who is the Mom and how many litters is this for her? Everybody is doing well so far I hope.


Five all told in the litter, three boys and two girls. #5 pup was just born and being cleaned off as Fanny watched, all the while the other four were nursing. They can't see or hear yet, but their sense of smell is great. They go right for Fanny no matter where you place them in the whelping box.

All are doing well so far. Day one of any pup's life is when one should be nervous, especially since this is Fanny's first litter, and she is being quite protective. If something is going to happen, it will happen today. Still, so far, so good. We shall see.


----------



## CubaMark

I just want to say, Dr. G., that I think it's criminal that no Doxies were included in this commercial...





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## mrjimmy

Congrats Dr.G.!


----------



## Dr.G.

Just as well, CM. If you knew what was in Pedigree dog food, no doxie owner would want to give it to their dog.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Congrats Dr.G.!


Thanks, mrj. How is your hound these days?


----------



## mrjimmy

He's great. Thanks for asking. The upcoming warm weather has his tail a-waggin'.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> He's great. Thanks for asking. The upcoming warm weather has his tail a-waggin'.


Good for him. Our upcoming snow/sleet/rain/drizzle and fog has our doxies refusing to go outside.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> Good for him. Our upcoming snow/sleet/rain/drizzle and fog has our doxies refusing to go outside.


I feel your pain. The hound hates the rain. Although his new jacket makes a huge difference. I never thought I'd be the kind of dog owner who put his dog in a coat but he seems to like it and it keeps him warm and dry.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> I feel your pain. The hound hates the rain. Although his new jacket makes a huge difference. I never thought I'd be the kind of dog owner who put his dog in a coat but he seems to like it and it keeps him warm and dry.



There is no need to try and keep our doxies warm, since the temps don't get too low here and when we get a temp under -10C, the doxies are hardy enough to withstand this cold. As for wet, they are wirehaired dogs, which helps. They just don't like wet weather unless it is dry snow.


----------



## Guest

Dr.G. said:


> Just as well, CM. If you knew what was in Pedigree dog food, no doxie owner would want to give it to their dog.


Exactly. And Iams and pretty much any dog food you can buy at a grocery store. We feed our boys Orijen fish formula (canadian made). No grains, no filler junk, no ash, no random fibrous plants for filler (yes some dog foods use flowers and weeds), all good stuff. Real fish and an ingredients list that short and sweet, and you can identify everything on it. My dogs eat better food than I do LOL!


----------



## Dr.G.

mguertin said:


> Exactly. And Iams and pretty much any dog food you can buy at a grocery store. We feed our boys Orijen fish formula (canadian made). No grains, no filler junk, no ash, no random fibrous plants for filler (yes some dog foods use flowers and weeds), all good stuff. Real fish and an ingredients list that short and sweet, and you can identify everything on it. My dogs eat better food than I do LOL!


Very true, mguertin. We by Nature Select, Orijen, or any other of the organic non-grain kibble made in Canada. This they get in the morning, and our home-made raw meat, liver, veggies (without corn) and chicken in the evening. This latter meal we grind up and freeze, then thaw it out in the fridge for the next day's meal. We supplement this with a "treat" -- sardines and skim milk cottage cheese. They love it ............. I hate it. XX)

Still, we have no health problems and have had four litter of healthy pups resulting from this diet. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doxie pups keep getting bigger .................. although they look like Rotweillers. We shall see.


----------



## screature

^^^ Great pics Dr. G. thanks for keeping us updated. Keep 'em coming... 

It's funny with all those short snouts how they will end up being so long.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> ^^^ Great pics Dr. G. thanks for keeping us updated. Keep 'em coming...
> 
> It's funny with all those short snouts how they will end up being so long.


Very true, screature. Still, they come by the possibility of a long snout honestly -- here is their mom at about 3 1/2 months of age.


----------



## Dr.G.

The doxie pups are just now starting to open up their eyes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pups are two weeks old today. Getting plumper each day. Just over two pounds each.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Stick with pets, MCB. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MazterCBlazter said:


> You don't want me to become a lawyer?


No, be whomever you are ............. just don't stop being a "mensch". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SoyMac

*Snow Day!*

Warm day in the snow at the Navan Fairgrounds ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Great action shots, SoyMac.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not much action here ............ but the toys are for everyone.


----------



## mrjimmy

Eddie the cat likes to go under the covers for naps. We are always careful before flopping down on the bed. Here he is in the guest room.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, mrj. Yes, no flopping down on the bed without first checking under the covers. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SoyMac

.
Aaaay, how-a' _you_ doin' ?!
.


----------



## macdoodle

mrjimmy said:


> Eddie the cat likes to go under the covers for naps. We are always careful before flopping down on the bed. Here he is in the guest room.


Love the photo of the kitty in the bed!! LOL!! cats sometimes do need 9 lives given the 'places' they can get into!! 


Of course the doxie pups are adorable... they do look like little rotties at that age... only smaller!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Love the photo of the kitty in the bed!! LOL!! cats sometimes do need 9 lives given the 'places' they can get into!!
> 
> 
> Of course the doxie pups are adorable... they do look like little rotties at that age... only smaller!


True, macdoodle. Doxie puppies only look like dachshunds once they are about 5 weeks of age.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pic, SoyMac ............ one of those "catch the moment" shots. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## screature

SoyMac said:


> .
> Aaaay, how-a' _you_ doin' ?!
> .


Nice one SoyMac. What's your pooch's name?


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Nice one SoyMac. What's your pooch's name?


Screature, I think that SoyMac has a brother and sister set of those terriers, and named them after himself -- MacBoy and BokChoy.


----------



## SoyMac

Dr.G. said:


> ... MacBoy and BokChoy. ...


Good names, Dr.G! (Wish I'd thought of those.  )



screature said:


> ... What's your pooch's name?


screature, this one's "Jimmy", and the female (Actually, unrelated) is named Jacqueline.

Here is Jacqueline, and then a few of the two, fur-covered, little reprobates, together:


----------



## screature

Nice shots SoyMac. Are they typical Jack Russells... full of p**s and vinegar?


----------



## groovetube

oh why not.

Tried not to interrupt the little love in sleep here, but the bzzzz of the camera lens awoke the siamese.


----------



## screature

^^^ Wow that looks like one big Siamese gt. How old are they and what are their names?


----------



## SoyMac

screature said:


> Nice shots SoyMac. Are they typical Jack Russells... full of p**s and vinegar?


Thanks, screature!

Jimmy is your typical, "4-parts jet fuel+1-part Vodka" Jack Russell Terrier.

Jacqueline has the same amount of energy, but it's divided into 50% physical, and 50% mental, and she uses that energy in her brain to think up _Evil Genius_ schemes.

If only she would use her powers for good, instead of planning world domination. *sigh*

"One day, this will all be mine. *Mine*!!"


----------



## Dr.G.

"One day, this will all be mine. Mine!!" Sounds like a doxie, SoyMac .................. at least when it comes to toys.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great looking Jack Russells, SoyMac. Use the names if you want. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SoyMac

Dr.G., we could do a series;

"Pups in the Toy Box"
.


----------



## Dr.G.

That's one mean looking toy, SoyMac. Our doxies stalk toys until they pounce.


----------



## screature

SoyMac said:


> Dr.G., we could do a series;
> 
> "Pups in the Toy Box"
> .


That is just too cute a shot SoyMac! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> That is just too cute a shot SoyMac! :clap:


I agree. Looks like he is saying "This is my toy .............. even while I sleep." Great candid shot.


----------



## Dr.G.

Our problem is when there are more puppies than toys ............... There are six adult doxies waiting to get to the toys .......... but their mom won't let them get near her pups.


----------



## DR Hannon

Here a couple of pics of my kitties.


----------



## Dr.G.

You MacMouse should beware, Dr.H. What are their names?


----------



## DR Hannon

Dr.G. said:


> You MacMouse should beware, Dr.H. What are their names?


lol, they like to follow the arrow. They are Mocha and Kayle. Both are from the same litter we rescued them.


----------



## Dr.G.

DR Hannon said:


> lol, they like to follow the arrow. They are Mocha and Kayle. Both are from the same litter we rescued them.


Good for you, Dr.H.


----------



## Dr.G.

This appeared in our local paper this morning --

"Four-year-old Noah Facey takes care of his young puppy Oscar by giving him a drink outside Tim Hortons on Harvey Road Monday as temperatures soared to 30 C at one point during the day." - Photo by Joe Gibbons/The Telegram


----------



## SINC

This appeared on a site I visited this morning:


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Sinc. One of the hottest (no pun intended) items at dog shows, especially during the summer, is a special ice pad for dogs to stand on as they wait to be shown in the show ring. We use just a standard ice pack for our doxies.

At home, if they are hot, we let them play in the back yard or front yard where there is always a cool spot to help with the heat of the summer.


----------



## bryanc

Thinking of dogs and hot weather, a few years ago I was at a grocery store and saw a dog locked in a car in the parking lot on a sunny day in the summer. One of the windows was down a crack, so there was some air, but the dog was obviously in serious distress (it had collapsed and it's tongue (which was hanging out of its mouth) looked completely dry).

I was just looking around for something to break the window with when the owner showed up. He was a big guy, but I started into him anyway, giving him sh!t for leaving a dog in the car like that. He told me to f-off and mind my own business, and was clearly getting ready to escalate the confrontation so I backed down, but I took his licence number and reported it to the police, asking that the complaint be forwarded to the SPCA. I also noted that the dog didn't appear to have regained consciousness when he got in the car and squealed away.

So my question is, what would be the legalities if I had broken the window to rescue the dog? Would I be in the wrong? I certainly wouldn't hesitate to do it even if that were the case, but I'd like to know.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not sure of the legalities, bryanc, but I stand by your decision to "... I took his licence number and reported it to the police, asking that the complaint be forwarded to the SPCA." Good for you, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

She who has the most toys wins the game ............ but has to sleep on a lower step.


----------



## DR Hannon

Dr. G are those yours? Very cute.


----------



## Dr.G.

DR Hannon said:


> Dr. G are those yours? Very cute.


Yes, they are our four doxies. From left to right, Daisy has had two litters (Gracie and Bridget are her pups), Fanny (she just had our recent litter), Gracie (she is the #1 standard wirehaired dachshund in Canada in terms of CKC show points) and Bridget, who also had a litter. 

Here is Bridget, Gracie and Toots, their sister, after they decided to unfold my clean laundry just as it came off the line.  :lmao::love2:

They are the newcomers. Our original four are Rootie, Jack, Abby and Daisy.


----------



## macdoodle

Hi Guys, I love that photo Marc of the doxies on the step!! :lmao: sleeping alone isn't so bad when you have all the toys... 
Here are some photos of Zoey's last litter, these are at 6 weeks hope they haven't used too much space...


----------



## SoyMac

*Hot Car Dogs*

I looked around for info on the legalities of intervening when a dog is locked inside a hot car, and the dog looks to be ailing, and unfortunately I could not immediately find any definitive legal advice about taking physical action yourself.

But in this story from CTV news, there is a line of advice from the Ottawa Humane Society:
*If you spot an animal inside a hot vehicle, the humane society encourages you to call their emergency line at 613-725-1532 immediately.*

I will assume a call to the police would also be effective. 
At worst the police would likely route the call to the Humane Society, right?


Dr. G., I love that photo of young Master Facey giving the dog a cup.

But I hope that's decaf.


----------



## SoyMac

macdoodle said:


> ...Here are some photos of Zoey's last litter...


macdoodle, beautiful shots of beautiful pups!


----------



## macdoodle

SoyMac said:


> macdoodle, beautiful shots of beautiful pups!


Thank you, I sure wish they were mine... I am foster mom to the mother for the breeder, when she is finished breeding, she is mine and the breeder will have her spayed. 

This is mom...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Hi Guys, I love that photo Marc of the doxies on the step!! :lmao: sleeping alone isn't so bad when you have all the toys...
> Here are some photos of Zoey's last litter, these are at 6 weeks hope they haven't used too much space...


Talk about cute ...... :love2::love2: You just want to pick these pups up and cuddle them. Great pics of beautiful pups.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Dr. G., I love that photo of young Master Facey giving the dog a cup.

But I hope that's decaf." I have a feeling it is coffee ................. or else PETA would be down of that little boy for giving hot coffee to a puppy on a hot day.


----------



## screature

macdoodle said:


> Hi Guys, I love that photo Marc of the doxies on the step!! :lmao: sleeping alone isn't so bad when you have all the toys...
> Here are some photos of Zoey's last litter, these are at 6 weeks hope they haven't used too much space...


What a bunch of cuties!! Just looking at them put a smile on my face.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> This appeared on a site I visited this morning:


Priceless! :lmao: :clap:


----------



## macdoodle

screature said:


> What a bunch of cuties!! Just looking at them put a smile on my face.


Thanks, they are pretty cute...  they are also non shedding and hypoallergenic, this is good for folks with allergies, means they too can have a puppy... the large ones are used for service dogs in a lot of instances, there are 3 sizes... 



screature said:


> Priceless! :lmao: :clap:


What a way to go!! Love it!! :clap: 
(I feel like doing this on those hot muggy days!! :lmao



Dr.G. said:


> Talk about cute ...... :love2::love2: You just want to pick these pups up and cuddle them. Great pics of beautiful pups.


Thanks Dr G, the breeder took those photos, she does this and sends them to the new owners, giving them an update every couple of weeks...


----------



## bryanc

SoyMac said:


> I looked around for info on the legalities of intervening when a dog is locked inside a hot car
> 
> ...
> 
> there is a line of advice from the Ottawa Humane Society:
> *If you spot an animal inside a hot vehicle, the humane society encourages you to call their emergency line at 613-725-1532 immediately.*
> 
> I will assume a call to the police would also be effective.
> At worst the police would likely route the call to the Humane Society, right?


Thanks, SoyMac. I'll look up the SPCA emergency hotline and add it to my iPhone's contact list in case I'm ever in that position again.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thanks Dr G, the breeder took those photos, she does this and sends them to the new owners, giving them an update every couple of weeks... " We do the same, macdoodle. We send pics from when they were born to just before they leave for their new homes.


----------



## macdoodle

bryanc said:


> Thanks, SoyMac. I'll look up the SPCA emergency hotline and add it to my iPhone's contact list in case I'm ever in that position again.
> 
> Cheers


If you do not have an SPCA I am sure you are allowed to call the RCMP, I have seen them bringing in 'rescued' dogs and cats to my vet a few times... including injured ones they find, of all sorts, (a hawk once)

Since we don't have SPCA close they will intervene... :clap:


----------



## DynamicOverride

I can't help but post this. :lmao:
This is my "baby". His name is Link and he's 3 years old.
Man I sound like a crazy cat lady. :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

DynamicOverride said:


> I can't help but post this. :lmao:
> This is my "baby". His name is Link and he's 3 years old.
> Man I sound like a crazy cat lady. :lmao:


And what is wrong with that?? :lmao: we all have our obsessions.... 

Few of mine...:lmao

Welcome to you from Alberta, fellow maritimer... you should meet us all in the Shangrila Clubhouse...


----------



## screature

DynamicOverride said:


> I can't help but post this. :lmao:
> This is my "baby". His name is Link and he's 3 years old.
> Man I sound like a crazy cat lady. :lmao:


:lmao: A great shot and a smart cat too.


----------



## DynamicOverride

screature said:


> :lmao: A great shot and a smart cat too.


Thanks. I try my best in making/keeping my cat a nerd. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Tis the season ........:love2:


----------



## screature

Too cute Dr. G. Is that a human arm one of the doxies has torn off and has in its mouth?


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Too cute Dr. G. Is that a human arm one of the doxies has torn off and has in its mouth?


No, screature, no doxie or human were harmed in the taking of these pictures. Their self-esteem might have been shattered being forced to dress like this, but no other overt harm was inflicted upon these pups.


----------



## Guest

Bugsy the Reindeer


----------



## Dr.G.

mguertin said:


> Bugsy the Reindeer


Cool. Love pugs, especially pup pups.


----------



## Guest

Dr.G. said:


> Cool. Love pugs, especially pup pups.


He's the opposite of a pup .. just turned 12 earlier this month. We have 2 "old man" pugs as we call them ... 10 and 12. Wonderful dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

mguertin said:


> He's the opposite of a pup .. just turned 12 earlier this month. We have 2 "old man" pugs as we call them ... 10 and 12. Wonderful dogs.


Yes, it is hard to watch our pups grown into adults of this age. Still, it means you have had a decade or more of love and affection from your two dogs. 

In general, pug pups are SOOOOOOO cute. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## screature

mguertin said:


> Bugsy the Reindeer


Ha! Good one. Is Bugsy a purebred Pug?


----------



## screature

Here's one of Maggie the Reindeer... I think you can see the indignation and humiliation (at the very least displeasure) in her eyes....


----------



## Macfury

I converted a felt pirate hat into a derby for Halloween, then had our pooch make with a little Malcolm McDowell for trick-or-treaters.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute, Screature, but I too can see the "indignation and humiliation" in her eyes ........... much like out doxies. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> I converted a felt pirate hat into a derby for Halloween, then had our pooch make with a little Malcolm McDowell for trick-or-treaters.


Very distinguished, Macfury. I almost can hear Gen. George Patton calling out to him, "Willie, come ........... time to meet the Prime Minister." Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Guest

screature said:


> Ha! Good one. Is Bugsy a purebred Pug?


Possibly ... he's not an obvious mix but we don't have papers or anything for him, we got him from a rescue (linked in my signature) that I now also do some volunteer work for.


----------



## SINC

Meet Neo, top and Tao, bottom, both 11 years-old . . .


----------



## screature

Macfury said:


> I converted a felt pirate hat into a derby for Halloween, then had our pooch make with a little Malcolm McDowell for trick-or-treaters.


Lol, that's an amazing resemblance MF.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Meet Neo, top and Tao, bottom, both 11 years-old . . .


Wow SINC Neo's eye's are incredibly blue. Is Tao a Shiatsu?


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Wow SINC Neo's eye's are incredibly blue. Is Tao a Shiatsu?


They are indeed very blue, even though he is not a pure Siamese, but a cross. Here is another angle of those eyes. As for Tao, he's a Lhasa Apso and a big one at that weighing in at 24 lbs.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> They are indeed very blue, even though he is not a pure Siamese, but a cross. Here is another angle of those eyes. As for Tao, he's a Lhasa Apso and a big one at that weighing in at 24 lbs.


Oh really... he looked so small in the photo, that is why I asked if he was a Shiatsu. One of our dogs Maggie (Maggie the Reindeer in the previous photo) is half Lhasa Apso and half Beagle, but she is all Beagle in behaviour and voice. She's a big girl too, low to the ground but built like a brick s**t house weighing in at 32 lbs... she could probably stand to lose a couple of pounds but she isn't fat, just really strong.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Meet Neo, top and Tao, bottom, both 11 years-old . . .


Sinc, is Tao that cute little thing you say terrorizes you?????? No way.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, is Tao that cute little thing you say terrorizes you?????? No way.


Yep, he can be one mean puppy.



screature said:


> Oh really... he looked so small in the photo, that is why I asked if he was a Shiatsu.


Perhaps these two angles will better display his true size?


----------



## macdoodle

Off to the slopes.... which could be a 'cat-ass-trophy'


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, just because Tao takes your orange and green ball is no reason to label him a terrorist canine.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Off to the slopes.... which could be a 'cat-ass-trophy'


Cute, macdoodle. The type of dog a person loves to cuddle because they are so soft.


----------



## screature

Another shot of our "liddle gurl" Maggie... not being a reindeer.


----------



## screature

macdoodle said:


> Off to the slopes.... which could be a 'cat-ass-trophy'


I like the second shot md.... a very tolerant pooch and they are obviously good buds.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Another shot of our "liddle gurl" Maggie... not being a reindeer.
> 
> View attachment 17312


Notice the difference in personality when there is not the humiliation effect, Screature. Great pic.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Notice the difference in personality when there is not the humiliation effect, Screature. Great pic.


Absolutely... Thanks Marc.


----------



## Guest

I have to say I think that my pug is one of the only ones wearing costume type stuff that is happy about it. For some reason he just LOVED those antlers and still does. He's a weirdo!


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Absolutely... Thanks Marc.


We had a doxie pup, Bubbles, who loved to have her picture taken, unlike her mom, Fanny, who would never look at the camera.


----------



## Dr.G.

mguertin said:


> I have to say I think that my pug is one of the only ones wearing costume type stuff that is happy about it. For some reason he just LOVED those antlers and still does. He's a weirdo!


Great shot, mguertin. What an expression!! :clap: Reminds me of the picture of Churchill when Karsh took away his cigar.


----------



## Macfury

*Canine Vestibular Syndrome*

Just want to alert EhMac pet owners to this syndrome that scared the hell out of me a few days back. My 12-year-old Bull Terrier fell over and couldn't get up, his eyes darting back and forth uncontrollably. He could not stand, or regain his balance and panicked when lifted. His head was cocked to one side and one side of his face was slightly slack. Other symptoms included uncontrolled panting.

I took him to the vet and he explained that older dogs sometimes fall prey to Canine Vestibular Syndrome (CVS), an attack on the dog's vestibular cranial nerve that leaves them unable to determine their position or orientation or to know the position of their limbs. 

The vet suggested an almost 100 per cent chance that this was CVS and that the best way to deal with it was to take care of the dog, help him to move from place to place and hand-feed and water him. If it was CVS there should be noticeable improvement within 72 hours. The onset is so rapid and shocking that some animals are euthanized when the owners fear they've suffered a debilitating stroke.

Day 1: Could not lie down. Uncontrolled panic. Fixation on lights. Could not walk in straight line. Consistent panting. Unable to find water or food dish.
Day 2: Able to lie down. Able to walk but poorly balanced. Legs splayed. Able to find dish. Continued heavy panting.
Day 3: Better able to walk. Frightened of stairs or inclines. Panting reduced. Head still cocked.
Day 4: Able to negotiate a few stairs. More sure-footed. Eager to take a walk (but slowly). Panting much reduced. Return of appetite. Head slightly cocked. Some difficulty eating from one side of mouth.

I will update this as he recovers, but thought that EhMacers who haven't heard of this condition should be alerted in case it happens to one of their precious canines.


----------



## groovetube

hope he recovers well. That is indeed scary.

Here's one that thinks it's a dog, and is in total bah humbug mode.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Just want to alert EhMac pet owners to this syndrome that scared the hell out of me a few days back. My 12-year-old Bull Terrier fell over and couldn't get up, his eyes darting back and forth uncontrollably. He could not stand, or regain his balance and panicked when lifted. His head was cocked to one side and one side of his face was slightly slack. Other symptoms included uncontrolled panting.
> 
> I took him to the vet and he explained that older dogs sometimes fall prey to Canine Vestibular Syndrome (CVS), an attack on the dog's vestibular cranial nerve that leaves them unable to determine their position or orientation or to know the position of their limbs.
> 
> The vet suggested an almost 100 per cent chance that this was CVS and that the best way to deal with it was to take care of the dog, help him to move from place to place and hand-feed and water him. If it was CVS there should be noticeable improvement within 72 hours. The onset is so rapid and shocking that some animals are euthanized when the owners fear they've suffered a debilitating stroke.
> 
> Day 1: Could not lie down. Uncontrolled panic. Fixation on lights. Could not walk in straight line. Consistent panting. Unable to find water or food dish.
> Day 2: Able to lie down. Able to walk but poorly balanced. Legs splayed. Able to find dish. Continued heavy panting.
> Day 3: Better able to walk. Frightened of stairs or inclines. Panting reduced. Head still cocked.
> Day 4: Able to negotiate a few stairs. More sure-footed. Eager to take a walk (but slowly). Panting much reduced. Return of appetite. Head slightly cocked. Some difficulty eating from one side of mouth.
> 
> I will update this as he recovers, but thought that EhMacers who haven't heard of this condition should be alerted in case it happens to one of their precious canines.


Hope for the best, Macfury. I have not heard of this nor seen it in a dog. Any specific cause? Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## screature

Macfury said:


> Just want to alert EhMac pet owners to this syndrome that scared the hell out of me a few days back.


Wow... Thanks for this MF, any symptoms like this in either of our guys would scare the hell of us but especially my wife (she is a Mom even if her "kids" are only dogs).

I hope your loved one is feeling better soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> hope he recovers well. That is indeed scary.
> 
> Here's one that thinks it's a dog, and is in total bah humbug mode.


Good one, gt. We had a pup that would get into a "Bug Humbar" funk ........... especially when told that she could not go to a Nickelback concert.


----------



## screature

groovetube said:


> hope he recovers well. That is indeed scary.
> 
> Here's one that thinks it's a dog, and is in total bah humbug mode.


What is your bud's name gt? Male or female? Pure bred? How old?


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, gt. We had a pup that would get into a "Bug Humbar" funk ........... especially when told that she could not go to a Nickelback concert.


ha ha ha ha ha.

Thanks for the chuckle. I'd be pretty humbug if I had to -go- to a nickleback concert.

Cute shot.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, gt. We had a pup that would get into a "Bug Humbar" funk ........... e*specially when told that she could not go to a Nickelback concert.*


:lmao:


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> Hope for the best, Macfury. I have not heard of this nor seen it in a dog. Any specific cause? Bonne chance, mon ami.


In most cases ideopathic--no known cause and the cure is spontaneous. The dog may be given either anti-nausea medicine or slightly tranquilized, but this is only to manage symptoms.


----------



## screature

Macfury said:


> In most cases ideopathic--no known cause and the cure is spontaneous. The dog may be given either anti-nausea medicine or slightly tranquilized, but this is only to manage symptoms.


Does it just pass over time...?


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> We had a doxie pup, Bubbles, who loved to have her picture taken, unlike her mom, Fanny, who would never look at the camera.


I love shots 2 and 3. Bubbles seemed to instinctively know she was photogenic.


----------



## screature

mguertin said:


> I have to say I think that my pug is one of the only ones wearing costume type stuff that is happy about it. For some reason he just LOVED those antlers and still does. He's a weirdo!


Weirdos are good. :lmao: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> ha ha ha ha ha.
> 
> Thanks for the chuckle. I'd be pretty humbug if I had to -go- to a nickleback concert.
> 
> Cute shot.


:lmao::lmao:

Then of course is her brother who would hunt down the neighborhood cats and then look pitiful with the evidence near by.


----------



## groovetube

That's Sylvia. My 3rd siamese over many years, she's about 2 1/2, the first one I got from a breeder and wasn't an older rescue. She's far more than I bargained for.

I had one dropped off at my apartment one day about 20 odd years ago by a friend who rescued one from a crack house, it was out of it's mind and extremely vicious. After giving it a wide berth for a few months, it turned to be the best campion any cat could be. She ended up being a fantastic companion to my wife whom she took to and kept her company when I was away for years on end touring.

This one, arrived and ninja jumped our big maine **** cat the minute she arrived from the breeder. It's been an interesting ride so far. Here's a shot when she was new to the house attacking an invading marauder.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> In most cases ideopathic--no known cause and the cure is spontaneous. The dog may be given either anti-nausea medicine or slightly tranquilized, but this is only to manage symptoms.


Interesting. Hope all goes well. Keep us informed. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Macfury

screature said:


> Does it just pass over time...?


Can take up to 4 weeks to cure although some dogs are left with a slight tilt to the head. I would say that at Day 4, mine is about 75% back to normal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Can take up to 4 weeks to cure although some dogs are left with a slight tilt to the head. I would say that at Day 4, mine is about 75% back to normal.


Good to hear.


----------



## The Doug

A few years ago one of my three Himalayan cats was under treatment for a persistent urinary tract infection - she was on various antibiotics for months, none of them was completely effective, and in the end I reluctantly let the vet prescribe Baytril (which I was hoping to avoid). 

This antibiotic was very hard on her, just as I thought it would be, and a week into the course she suddenly developed feline vestibular syndrome. I got home after work to find her with a pronounced head tilt and one ear slightly folded. She was walking in circles with an unsteady gait, and was prone to falling on her side in mid-step. Yep, it scared the hell out of me.

I told the vet I was sure it was some kind of cumulative / adverse reaction to the Baytril and we took her off it immediately. It took her about a month to get back to normal & for the head tilt to completely disappear. Fortunately the shortish time she was on this medication was enough to do away with the infection completely. She's been just fine ever since.


----------



## screature

Macfury said:


> Can take up to 4 weeks to cure although some dogs are left with a slight tilt to the head. I would say that at Day 4, mine is about 75% back to normal.


Sounds like he is on the mend and quite quickly so hopefully it is a full recovery. Good luck MacFury. My thoughts are with you and your pup.  Please report back.


----------



## bryanc

Yes, thanks for posting that MF. The first thing I thought was "stroke" and my reaction would be to euthanize. 

Great to know that he's getting better.


----------



## screature

groovetube said:


> That's Sylvia. My 3rd siamese over many years, she's about 2 1/2, the first one I got from a breeder and wasn't an older rescue. She's far more than I bargained for.
> 
> I had one dropped off at my apartment one day about 20 odd years ago by a friend who rescued one from a crack house, it was out of it's mind and extremely vicious. After giving it a wide berth for a few months, it turned to be the best campion any cat could be. She ended up being a fantastic companion to my wife whom she took to and kept her company when I was away for years on end touring.
> 
> This one, arrived and ninja jumped our big maine **** cat the minute she arrived from the breeder. It's been an interesting ride so far. Here's a shot when she was new to the house attacking an invading marauder.


Nice story gt....


----------



## screature

The Doug said:


> A few years ago one of my three Himalayan cats was under treatment for a persistent urinary tract infection - she was on various antibiotics for months, none of them was completely effective, and in the end I reluctantly let the vet prescribe Baytril (which I was hoping to avoid).
> 
> This antibiotic was very hard on her, just as I thought it would be, and a week into the course she suddenly developed feline vestibular syndrome. I got home after work to find her with a pronounced head tilt and one ear slightly folded. She was walking in circles with an unsteady gait, and was prone to falling on her side in mid-step. Yep, it scared the hell out of me.
> 
> I told the vet I was sure it was some kind of cumulative / adverse reaction to the Baytril and we took her off it immediately. It took her about a month to get back to normal & for the head tilt to completely disappear. Fortunately the shortish time she was on this medication was enough to do away with the infection completely. She's been just fine ever since.


That's great TD glad you were able to figure it out and she is back to normal.


----------



## Macfury

Yes, both dogs and cats can get this condition if they react badly to antibiotics--but these are the minority of cases. Glad you figured out what was happening with your pet!


----------



## Macfury

Exactly one week after being hit with CVD, our dog is 95% recovered. He's a little unbalanced trying to get up onto the couch and when he wakes up his head is tilted slightly for a few minutes, but other than that fine. It's almost unbelievable to see him this well after such a vicious onset.

I suspect that a lot of personal attention and careful feeding and hydration helped to hasten his recovery. The disorientation is simply frightening for them at first, but actually sitting with him and touching a paw or supporting his head helped to calm him considerably.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Exactly one week after being hit with CVD, our dog is 95% recovered. He's a little unbalanced trying to get up onto the couch and when he wakes up his head is tilted slightly for a few minutes, but other than that fine. It's almost unbelievable to see him this well after such a vicious onset.
> 
> I suspect that a lot of personal attention and careful feeding and hydration helped to hasten his recovery. The disorientation is simply frightening for them at first, but actually sitting with him and touching a paw or supporting his head helped to calm him considerably.


Good to hear, Macfury. Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Macfury. Kudos, mon ami.


+ 1 Glad your buddy is on the mend... that must have been scary.


----------



## Guest

Glad to hear he's doing well .. we've seen that sort of issue in the Pug Rescue as well and it is scary!


----------



## mrjimmy

Thought I'd blow the cobwebs off this thread and post some recent pics of the pets.

The Sheltie is my sister's dog and constant companion when I'm down on the gentle island. This was us watching the sunset a few weeks back. The cat is Eddie and weighs in at about 18lbs. Jed the basset is taking a break from the humidity in the backyard.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Thought I'd blow the cobwebs off this thread and post some recent pics of the pets.
> 
> The Sheltie is my sister's dog and constant companion when I'm down on the gentle island. This was us watching the sunset a few weeks back. The cat is Eddie and weighs in at about 18lbs. Jed the basset is taking a break from the humidity in the backyard.


Cool pics, mrj. I especiall like the pic of Jed. A fine name for a BH. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## screature

NIce pics indeed mrj I especially like the one of your sister's sheltie in the set setting sun... beautiful light.


----------



## mrjimmy

Thanks screature and Dr.G. The unselfconscious nature of pets make them a joy to photograph.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Thanks screature and Dr.G. The unselfconscious nature of pets make them a joy to photograph.


Good point, mrj.


----------



## Gerbill

Miss Marbles, our young tortoiseshell kitty.
http://www.ehmac.ca/attachment.php?attachmentid=21238&stc=1&d=1315026205


----------



## Dr.G.

Some doxie puppy pics from the past few days. They are two weeks and two days old today.


----------



## Macfury

Dr. G: Here's a new recent addition to my family.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Dr. G: Here's a new recent addition to my family.


Well, I have six weiners for your six rolls.


----------



## johnp

Great pictures everyone!! For those of us without such wonderful pets, it good of you all to share the pictures!! 
The pups are so cute Dr.G. - good pic's too!!


----------



## Macfury

I like the way those doxies always seem to line themselves up like piano keys.


----------



## johnp

Macfury said:


> I like the way those doxies always seem to line themselves up like piano keys.


... or like those buns in the bag!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Great pictures everyone!! For those of us without such wonderful pets, it good of you all to share the pictures!!
> The pups are so cute Dr.G. - good pic's too!!


Thanks, johnp. They are our fifth litter of standard wirehaired dachshunds. They are bred as show dogs, but only one or two from each litter get to be shown. The rest go to pet homes where they make great pets. Very friendly and loyal.

Check out our kennel's website for more info about SWDs at HARBOUR DEEP :: STANDARD WIREHAIRED DACHSHUNDS

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Some doxie puppy pics from the past few days. They are two weeks and two days old today.


OMG... they are just too cute for words Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> OMG... they are just too cute for words Dr. G.


Thank you, screature. They are slowly entering their cute phase, which goes from 4-7 weeks of age. This is when one is able to get some sense of their personality, and see if they are of show quality. One or two of our pups will be going to show homes (one of these pups will stay with us) and the rest will go to good pet homes.

They are just now starting to walk about the whelping box rather than crawl about like little sand turtles.


----------



## Dr.G.

As the old saying goes, "A doxie in the grass is worth two in the kitchen".


----------



## johnp

Some cute!!!!! Great pic Dr.G., thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Some cute!!!!! Great pic Dr.G., thanks for sharing!!


No problem, johnp. That is Buster, who went to a home here in St.John's to live with another one of our doxies who they bought four years ago. Lucy is already starting to mother him. True maternal instincts.


----------



## Macfury

Angus:


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Angus:


A fine looking pet, Macfury.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here are the two girls that shall be staying with us until we decide which one we want to keep .......... with the other pup going to either a show or a pet home. Hard to choose right now. We shall see.


----------



## SoyMac

Macfury said:


> Angus:


Awesome photo, Macfury!


----------



## SoyMac

Jimmy likes to be warm.

.


----------



## Dr.G.

SoyMac said:


> Jimmy likes to be warm.
> 
> .



We all like to be warm, SoyMac. Good pic.


----------



## bryanc

There have been some great pictures in this thread. We all seem to love to take pictures of our pets, eh? Here are a couple of our SPCA puppy from last winter (when he was just less than a year old; he's gotten bigger).










Also, if anyone's interested, my wife is trying to run a little side-buisness doing pet photography. You can visit her website here.


----------



## johnp

Great pic's everyone -- thanks for sharing them!!


----------



## Macfury

Nice pet photography, bryanc. I'm glad you saw your way to adopting a new animal.

I love the snout photo, SoyMac.

Adorable doxies as usual, Dr. G!


----------



## Dr.G.

bryanc said:


> There have been some great pictures in this thread. We all seem to love to take pictures of our pets, eh? Here are a couple of our SPCA puppy from last winter (when he was just less than a year old; he's gotten bigger).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if anyone's interested, my wife is trying to run a little side-buisness doing pet photography. You can visit her website here.


A cool pic, bryanc (no pun intended) and your wife has a great site. Too bad we don't live in Fredericton, NB.


----------



## screature

bryanc said:


> There have been some great pictures in this thread. We all seem to love to take pictures of our pets, eh? Here are a couple of our SPCA puppy from last winter (when he was just less than a year old; he's gotten bigger).


Wow. He is one handsome boy... very regal looking.


----------



## screature

SoyMac said:


> Jimmy likes to be warm.
> 
> .


I think I saw this one Or one like it before in the Photography thread SM...

It's a great shot!


----------



## Guest

Here's Cooper, one of our pugs, just about to get his nails done at the Pugalug Pugoween event (it's a hoot seeing a hundred pugs all running around, some in crazy costumes). As you can see from the look on his face it's not his favourite thing in the world to say the least


----------



## Dr.G.

mguertin said:


> Here's Cooper, one of our pugs, just about to get his nails done at the Pugalug Pugoween event (it's a hoot seeing a hundred pugs all running around, some in crazy costumes). As you can see from the look on his face it's not his favourite thing in the world to say the least


Cute. Pug pups are about the cutest puppies born to a canine. :love2: 

There is an event called The Western Weiner Whoopee, where dachshunds from all over Canada are brought to either a city in AB, SK or MB for a gathering of the clan, so to speak.


----------



## SoyMac

screature said:


> I think I saw this one Or one like it before in the Photography thread SM...


 Whoops! 

Yep. Found it. Posted it back in April. Heh!


----------



## SoyMac

bryanc said:


> ... my wife is trying to run a little side-buisness doing pet photography. You can visit her website here.


Good site by your wife, bryanc. I especially like her "Animal behaviour and breeds" section - well done!


----------



## bryanc

SoyMac said:


> Good site by your wife, bryanc. I especially like her "Animal behaviour and breeds" section - well done!


Thanks. And Buddy says thanks for the complements on his photo... he's never been called 'regal' before... although I've been known to describe him as a "royal pain" on occasion


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is a video clip done on an iPhone by someone who has a pup of ours from our second litter, and then she bought a pup from our last litter to let Lucy have a friend.

Lucy and Buster - YouTube


----------



## johnp

A real "tail wagger"!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> A real "tail wagger"!!


True. A happy doxie may be seen from far away. The mother of Lucy is called Daisy, but we also call her Thumper. She lies down and wags her tail as a thump-thump-thump-thump.


----------



## Dr.G.

The pups are tired of looking for badgers. They gave up and are now looking for racoons. None here in St. John's, so I guess they are barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## SINC

Meet Tao, our daughter's Lhasa Apso, now nearly 12 years old and going blind who still looks to me to play a little ball now and then. How can you refuse a face like that?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute. Those eyes are just about saying, "Come play with me".


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Nice pet photography, bryanc. I'm glad you saw your way to adopting a new animal.
> 
> I love the snout photo, SoyMac.
> 
> Adorable doxies as usual, Dr. G!


"Adoreable"????? Doxies are born killers ......... don't try to ruin their reputation as such, SVP. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> I like the way those doxies always seem to line themselves up like piano keys.


True, but there are always a couple "out of tune".


----------



## Dr.G.

Someone who bought one of our pups sent me this pic. They live in Halifax .......... and Finnigan is the talk of the neighborhood, since there are no other Standard Wirehaired Dachshunds in the area.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Meet Tao, our daughter's Lhasa Apso, now nearly 12 years old and going blind who still looks to me to play a little ball now and then. How can you refuse a face like that?


She's very cute indeed SINC. One of our dogs is a Lhasa Apso Beagle mix so she is of quite a bit bigger than your typical Lhasa Apso. She is 12 or 13 we are not quite sure as she was a rescue and they told us she was 2 or 3 when we got here and we have had her for almost 10 years.

What we learned by watching a program called Dogs 101 on Animal Planet is that Lhasa Apso's are the longest lived breed with the oldest on record having lived to 23.

We always figured that Maggie would pass before Bailey as he is 2 or 3 years young but with the Lhasa Apso genes in her Maggie could very easily live beyond Bailey and she shows absolutely no signs of her age or slowing down. If fact Bailey is developing cataracts at 10 years old while there is no sign at all with Maggie.

All that to say even though Tao is 12 she may still have a good number of years left... you never know.


----------



## SINC

Actually screature, Tao is a male. We had two Lhasas previous to him, Digger, a black male runt of the litter we got in 1978, who lived to be 13 and Brandy a golden female two years younger who also lived to be 13. She was given to us by a couple who both worked and they regretted leaving her alone all day. Both of those dogs weighed in about 12 pounds, but Tao is a very big Lhasa, weighing 20 pounds without an ounce of fat on him. He is muscular and ferocious with people he does not know. That noted, he has become my buddy of late in his old age and spends his time sleeping near my chair when I am on the computer.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Actually screature, Tao is a male. We had two Lhasas previous to him, Digger, a black male runt of the litter we got in 1978, who lived to be 13 and Brandy a golden female two years younger who also lived to be 13. She was given to us by a couple who both worked and they regretted leaving her alone all day. Both of those dogs weighed in about 12 pounds, but Tao is a very big Lhasa, weighing 20 pounds without an ounce of fat on him. He is muscular and ferocious with people he does not know. That noted, he has become my buddy of late in his old age and spends his time sleeping near my chair when I am on the computer.


My apologies to Tao... I guess it is the hair that led me to assume he was a female... at any rate he is very cute.


----------



## screature

I know this thread was started based on our own pets but the latest photos at The Daily Puppy just made me have to post this... what a beautiful creature.










Charles the Bernese Mountain Dog

Dr. G. you might want to consider contributing some photos of your dogs beautiful offspring to this site. Might be fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> I know this thread was started based on our own pets but the latest photos at The Daily Puppy just made me have to post this... what a beautiful creature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles the Bernese Mountain Dog
> 
> Dr. G. you might want to consider contributing some photos of your dogs beautiful offspring to this site. Might be fun.


What a great looking Bernese, screature. Friends of ours have two and they had to wait four years to obtain this pair of pups from a breeder in Europe.

As for doxie "offspring", we breed our own.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> What a great looking Bernese, screature. Friends of ours have two and they had to wait four years to obtain this pair of pups from a breeder in Europe.
> 
> *As for doxie "offspring", we breed our own*.


I know Dr. G. that is what I was referring to, as the pics in your post attest... that is why I was simply suggesting you may want to submit some of your undoubtedly multitudinous pics to the site...

I'm not quite sure where you are coming from.... 

I was only making a suggestion that you may want to consider sharing the beautiful results of your breeding efforts with the rest of the world in pictures.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> I know Dr. G. that is what I was referring to, as the pics in your post attest... that is why I was simply suggesting you may want to submit some of your undoubtedly multitudinous pics to the site...
> 
> I'm not quite sure where you are coming from....
> 
> I was only making a suggestion that you may want to consider sharing with the beautiful results of your breeding efforts with the rest of the world in pictures.


Oops.  Sorry, screature, my mind is a bit mush from all the grading I have been doing. I now see your point. Thanks for the suggestion. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Oops.  Sorry, screature, my mind is a bit mush from all the grading I have been doing. I now see your point. Thanks for the suggestion. Paix, mon ami.


No worries... I have literally fallen asleep at the wheel on more than one occasion due to pure exhaustion from work... luckily nothing bad ever happened. 

Your doxies offspring are beautiful IMO and could easily be shared among the best of the best in the world.

Just thinking of your best interests, that's all.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> No worries... I have literally fallen asleep at the wheel on more than one occasion due to pure exhaustion from work... luckily nothing bad ever happened.
> 
> Your doxies offspring are beautiful IMO and could easily be shared among the best of the best in the world.
> 
> Just thinking of your best interests, that's all.


When I start to drift during grading, I drop in to ehMacLand. If I start to fall asleep at my computer, I either go take a walk or go to the gym, take a nap or go outside with the doxies.

Thanks for the compliment, mon ami. Our website, HARBOUR DEEP :: STANDARD WIREHAIRED DACHSHUNDS has attracted many people from around Canada and the world to ask about our pups.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> When I start to drift during grading, I drop in to ehMacLand. If I start to fall asleep at my computer, I either go take a walk or go to the gym, take a nap or go outside with the doxies.
> 
> *Thanks for the compliment, mon ami. Our website, HARBOUR DEEP :: STANDARD WIREHAIRED DACHSHUNDS has attracted many people from around Canada and the world to ask about our pups.*


I know Dr. G. I have visited your site several times since you first drew it to my attention to it a number of years ago.. I am no stranger to it... I was simply suggesting the site I referenced could be fun for you, if you think not, that's cool, it was just a friendly suggestion.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> I know Dr. G. I have visited your site several times since you first drew it to my attention to it a number of years ago.. I am no stranger to it... I was simply suggesting the site I referenced could be fun for you, if you think not, that's cool, it was just a friendly suggestion.


I registered for the site you sent, screature, and may submit some pics of our pups. We shall see if they think they are cute enough for consideration. Merci.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> I registered for the site you sent, screature, and *may submit some pics of our pups. We shall see if they think they are cute enough for consideration.* Merci.
> 
> Paix, mon ami.


Well if you do, I don't see how they couldn't be cute enough for consideration... I mean c'mon look at that face!


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Well if you do, I don't see how they couldn't be cute enough for consideration... I mean c'mon look at that face!


True ......... but these were the three I was considering to send it to that site. If the truth be known, I love them all. :love2:


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> True ......... but these were the three I was considering to send it to that site. *If the truth be known, I love them all*. :love2:


As you should, however if you have been a frequenter of the site for some time as my wife and I are they often choose 6 or more pics for the Puppy of the Day... I think you can safely submit a good number more than this and the editors will decide what gets published, so I wouldn't limit yourself too much.

Also they seem to like some action photos so if you were to submit some of those of your puppy of choice I think that would also be in your favour.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> As you should, however if you have been a frequenter of the site for some time as my wife and I are they often choose 6 or more pics for the Puppy of the Day... I think you can safely submit a good number more than this and the editors will decide what gets published, so I wouldn't limit yourself too much.
> 
> Also they seem to like some action photos so if you were to submit some of those of your puppy of choice I think that would also be in your favour.


Thanks, screature. I like your tip about the "action pics". I have a few of those too, along with portrait shots. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not my pups, but talk about cute ..............

Sleeping Puppy Dreaming on MSN Video

Cute Puffy Puppy on MSN Video


----------



## Dr.G.

This Dog Is Guilty! on MSN Video

Guilty as charged.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Not my pups, but talk about cute ..............
> 
> Sleeping Puppy Dreaming on MSN Video
> 
> Cute Puffy Puppy on MSN Video


The first one was really cute, the puppy almost looked like a polar bear cub.

The second one I had seen before... cute but a little too puffy for my liking.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> This Dog Is Guilty! on MSN Video
> 
> Guilty as charged.


That was really funny...


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> The first one was really cute, the puppy almost looked like a polar bear cub.
> 
> The second one I had seen before... cute but a little too puffy for my liking.





screature said:


> That was really funny...


Yes, strange looking pup. 

Our doxies hang their heads in shame when I say "Who did this?"


----------



## Dr.G.

Here are our last two pups from the last litter, who shall be 4 months old on Sunday. Twenty minutes ago they were fighting over a toy, growling and chasing each other about. After a period of turmoil, they still like to cuddle together and stay close to each other. Go figure.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Here are our last two pups from the last litter, who shall be 4 months old on Sunday. Twenty minutes ago they were fighting over a toy, growling and chasing each other about. After a period of turmoil, they still like to cuddle together and stay close to each other. Go figure.


Not surprising to me Dr. G...

Sweet pics.


----------



## screature

Riley the Goldendoodle










Probably the prettiest example of the mixed breed I have seen... and I have seen many.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Not surprising to me Dr. G...
> 
> Sweet pics.


Merci, screature. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

That is a cute pup, screature. I get the Daily Puppy each day not. Have to collate 8 pictures of one pup to send to them of one of our doxie pups.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> That is a cute pup, screature. I get the Daily Puppy each day not. Have to collate 8 pictures of one pup to send to them of one of our doxie pups.


Oh well if it doesn't work for you Dr. G., that is too bad... it would be nice if you could share with the rest of the world.... seeing as your doxies have so much moxie.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Oh well if it doesn't work for you Dr. G., that is too bad... it would be nice if you could share with the rest of the world.... seeing as your doxies have so much moxie.


Yes, my doxies have the moxie .......... I just have to select the one doxie I want to highlight and put together 8 pics of that pup. So hard to choose. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is little Gidget at about a month old, with her mom, Fanny. Gidget just turned 4 months old yesterday. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Was going to post this in the Feel Good thread, but I feared that since it deals with dogs, some might be offended.


----------



## Dr.G.

Found this on Sinc's web site and thought that mrjimmy would like to see it since he has a basset hound. Talk about cute!!!!! This pup makes my doxie pup look like a tree sloth.


----------



## screature

Just look at that face!!

He has to be careful not to trip over his ears though.

BTW I think tree sloths are really cute.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Just look at that face!!
> 
> He has to be careful not to trip over his ears though.
> 
> BTW I think tree sloths are really cute.


Then you should love our doxies.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> Found this on Sinc's web site and thought that mrjimmy would like to see it since he has a basset hound. Talk about cute!!!!! This pup makes my doxie pup look like a tree sloth.


Cute is right! Thanks for thinking of the hound and I Dr.G.


----------



## jwootton

This is my basset hound chilling at the top of the stairs


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Cute is right! Thanks for thinking of the hound and I Dr.G.


No problem. Now my wife wants to go into the breeding of Basset Hounds. Thus, we are selling our two pups to the Toronto Maple Leafs for cash and a player to be named later ............. and buying a pair of Basset Hounds!!!! :clap: Sadly, the pups seen none to thrilled about going to the Leafs .............. for they are fans of the NY Rangers.


----------



## Dr.G.

jwootton said:


> This is my basset hound chilling at the top of the stairs


A cool looking Basset "chilling" out, jwooton.


----------



## mrjimmy

jwootton said:


> This is my basset hound chilling at the top of the stairs


What's his/ her name?


----------



## jwootton

mrjimmy said:


> What's his/ her name?


His name is "Scotch", he's a year and a half.


----------



## DR Hannon

Hard to believe they are sisters.


----------



## johnp

Great pic's you guys, and nice to be able to share in your love for your pets!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Great pic's you guys, and nice to be able to share in your love for your pets!!


Very true, john. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## mrjimmy

Here is the brood chillaxing in the afternoon. Our house is covered in hair.


----------



## jwootton

Here's scotch sleeping on his chair, he sleeps like this about half of the time


----------



## screature

mrjimmy said:


> Here is the brood chillaxing in the afternoon. *Our house is covered in hair*.


A constant situation in our house as well mrj...


----------



## screature

jwootton said:


> Here's scotch sleeping on his chair, he sleeps like this about half of the time


That's hilarious. :lmao: :clap: Looks like scotch had a few too many scotches.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Here is the brood chillaxing in the afternoon. Our house is covered in hair.


An occupational hazard of owning furry pets. XX)

Still, when they cuddle close .............. well, you gotta love them. :love2:


----------



## JCCanuck

*Same here!*



mrjimmy said:


> Here is the brood chillaxing in the afternoon. Our house is covered in hair.


We have two cats and one dog. We bought an upright vac specific for animal hairs. I swear I would find three animals worth of hair in the pouch every vacuum. Unit which really "suck" well had died an early death, guess it was overworked.
Here are the three accused, Kodee the dog, Cleo the white cat and Max (aka Studman!) the last one.


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> We have two cats and one dog. We bought an upright vac specific for animal hairs. I swear I would find three animals worth of hair in the pouch every vacuum. Unit which really "suck" well had died an early death, guess it was overworked.
> Here are the three accused, Kodee the dog, Cleo the white cat and Max (aka Studman!) the last one.


Fine pets, JC. As for pet hair, I feel your pain. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## screature

Hey JJ, all fine looking critters that last shot of Max is awesome. He has that distinctive don't f**k with me look on his face.

Re: vacuuming pet hair, I would say that when I vacuum, 85 to 90% of what is collected is dog hair, if there was some kind of market for it we could all be rich!


----------



## Macfury

screature said:


> Re: vacuuming pet hair, I would say that when I vacuum, 85 to 90% of what is collected is dog hair, if there was some kind of market for it we could all be rich!


Wool Of The Dog | VICE


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Wool Of The Dog | VICE


When we had an Old English Sheepdog, there was a knitter here in St.John's who would buy her fur when we shaved her down each summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is our "old lady of the doxie pack", Daisy, who is 10 years old ............... but still likes to gather up the toys that we gave to the pups.


----------



## chrisburke

This is Chloe.. 1 year old lab.. This was near the end of a 2 day drive from NB to ON


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## screature

chrisburke said:


> This is Chloe.. 1 year old lab.. This was near the end of a 2 day drive from NB to ON


Chloe looks like a mix... nice shot... here is Bailey our terrier, poodle, schnauzer, mix (Terripoozer) going in the reverse direction Quebec to New Brunswick a few years back...

Road trips can be hard on pooches.


----------



## chrisburke

screature said:


> Chloe looks like a mix... nice shot... here is Bailey our terrier, poodle, schnauzer, mix (Terripoozer) going in the reverse direction Quebec to New Brunswick a few years back...
> 
> Road trips can be hard on pooches.
> 
> View attachment 22608


Good eye.. She's lab with some shepherd and hound.

Chloe did fantastic on the drive.. Considering she was stuck between 2 car seats, in the back of a focus.. As for the pic.. iPhone 4, with a instagram filter

Gotta super awesome cat around here somewhere.. But he's hiding, as he's pissed at me for giving him apple cider vinegar.. We're fighting with a urinary tract crystal blockage... No fun at all..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JCCanuck

screature said:


> Hey JJ, all fine looking critters that last shot of Max is awesome. He has that distinctive don't f**k with me look on his face.
> 
> Re: vacuuming pet hair, I would say that when I vacuum, 85 to 90% of what is collected is dog hair, if there was some kind of market for it we could all be rich!


I could quit my day job and sell the stuff! Seriously you could make a nice coat with what I found in the vacuum canister. Your bang on his look, Studman got tired of me taking pics of him with the flash (which was pointed up at the ceiling so at least I can get shots with his eyes open) and bothering his valuable "quiet" time.


----------



## screature

chrisburke said:


> Good eye.. She's lab with some shepherd and hound.
> 
> Chloe did fantastic on the drive.. Considering she was stuck between 2 car seats, in the back of a focus.. As for the pic.. iPhone 4, with a instagram filter
> 
> Gotta super awesome cat around here somewhere.. But he's hiding, as he's pissed at me for giving him apple cider vinegar.. We're fighting with a *urinary tract crystal blockage*... No fun at all..


Small world. Our other dog Maggie a Lhasa Apso/Beagle mix has a bladder infection right now... she peed blood on Saturday... Old hat at this point, she has had it before...

Without even seeing the vet but bringing in a sample and having it tested (which was required to get a scrip for antibiotics) cost us $150... What do you bet the drugs cost about $10 to them....


----------



## Macfury

screature said:


> Small world. Our other dog Maggie a Lhasa Apso/Beagle mix has a bladder infection right now... she peed blood on Saturday... Old hat at this point, she has had it before...
> 
> Without even seeing the vet but bringing in a sample and having it tested (which was required to get a scrip for antibiotics) cost us $150... What do you bet the drugs cost about $10 to them....


May people don't realize that a vet can write a prescription for a human pharmacy. I have had good luck asking our vet to prescribe some pet drugs at Shoppers Drug Mart. Often cuts the price in half.


----------



## screature

Macfury said:


> Many people don't realize that a vet can write a prescription for a human pharmacy. I have had good luck asking our vet to prescribe some pet drugs at Shoppers Drug Mart. Often cuts the price in half.


I did not know that... I think that would probably depend on the individual vet...

I doubt ours would do that, although it can't hurt to ask.... this was a bit of an emergency being on the week-end and we didn't want Maggie to suffer until Monday...

But I will definitely think about it next time.

Aside from the cost we have been very happy with our local vet and they are literally 5 minutes away (by car) so if we were to change to another vet, who would do as you suggest, travel time and convenience/ready availability (fit us in) would definitely be a consideration.


----------



## Macfury

screature said:


> I doubt ours would do that, although it can't hurt to ask....


Next time simply write down the name of the drug and ask your local human pharmacy of they carry it. If they carry it, it can't hurt to ask the vet to write a 'script.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dogs Bark Star Wars Theme on MSN Video

Cute ..............


----------



## chrisburke

screature said:


> Small world. Our other dog Maggie a Lhasa Apso/Beagle mix has a bladder infection right now... she peed blood on Saturday... Old hat at this point, she has had it before...
> 
> Without even seeing the vet but bringing in a sample and having it tested (which was required to get a scrip for antibiotics) cost us $150... What do you bet the drugs cost about $10 to them....


Yea, we dealt with this before in our cat... It was crystals, which can kill them... At the time he was our "kid" who was there for us when we went through 5 miscarriages, so we spent the money to fix him... Emergency Saturday vet, 2 overnights and a crap load of pills... Yup, I foolishly spent $800 to fix a cat.. That was free.. As I said though, he got us through some crappy situations... Not spending money this time, as I've read that apple cider vinegar and wet food does the trick... Sure enough, 24 hours after giving him the acv he was feeling much better, and is now back to his old self, tormenting the kids and dog.. Vet wanted $150 just to find out what was wrong, when we already knew exactly what the problem was, as we'd been through it before... Bloody con-artists 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Dogs Bark Star Wars Theme on MSN Video
> 
> Cute ..............


Great editing job and funny ending. :lmao:


----------



## screature

chrisburke said:


> Yea, we dealt with this before in our cat... It was crystals, which can kill them... At the time he was our "kid" who was there for us when we went through 5 miscarriages, so we spent the money to fix him... Emergency Saturday vet, 2 overnights and a crap load of pills... Yup, I foolishly spent $800 to fix a cat.. That was free.. As I said though, he got us through some crappy situations... Not spending money this time, as I've read that apple cider vinegar and wet food does the trick... Sure enough, 24 hours after giving him the acv he was feeling much better, and is now back to his old self, tormenting the kids and dog.. *Vet wanted $150 just to find out what was wrong, when we already knew exactly what the problem was, as we'd been through it before... Bloody con-artists *


Yep being a vet seems comes with a license to print money.


----------



## Dr.G.

Maggie ............


----------



## screature

Does Maggie like to play with Gumby? I can't even think of when the last time would have been that I saw an actual Gumby...


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Does Maggie like to play with Gumby? I can't even think of when the last time would have been thought I saw an actually Gumby...


She does when she can get it to herself. This is more of a puppy toy since it is a great teething toy. One of our adult dogs takes it an actually hides it in places that we don't discover for days at a time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Maggie outside .............. once I finally cleared the snow from the back deck. Then, she and her aunt, Gracie, relax after an afternoon romp in the snow.


----------



## G-Mo

The dog on the ice...


----------



## Dr.G.

Fine looking Golden R, G-Mo. How old is he?


----------



## G-Mo

Dr.G. said:


> Fine looking Golden R, G-Mo. How old is he?


He just turned seven in January...


----------



## Dr.G.

G-Mo said:


> He just turned seven in January...


Merci, mon ami. As I said, a fine looking dog. We have a GR across the street that loves our doxies. He is gentle with them, even though he outweighs them by a 3 to 1 ratio.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now, this is what I call cute. Bulldog Puppies Learn To Walk on MSN Video I don't like bulldogs once they are fully grown, but bulldog pups are VERY cute. The clip reminds me of our doxie pups trying to learn to walk. Harbour Deep Dachshie Pups - YouTube


----------



## johnp

Great pic's. And loved the videos of the bulldog and your pups Dr.G. Saw a bulldog youngster (cloured like one in that video) out with its owner yesterday, walking very proudly, first one I've seen here in quite some time. Seeing it brought back some fond memories of ones I knew back in my childhood, when they seemed to be more common (maybe Churchill's had something to do with that).


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Great pic's. And loved the videos of the bulldog and your pups Dr.G. Saw a bulldog youngster (cloured like one in that video) out with its owner yesterday, walking very proudly, first one I've seen here in quite some time. Seeing it brought back some fond memories of ones I knew back in my childhood, when they seemed to be more common (maybe Churchill's had something to do with that).


Yes, I love bulldogs and pugs as puppies. I like pugs when they become adults, but can't seem to warm up to bulldogs as an adult dog. 

When I am out with my doxies, I walk proudly as well ............... until people look and stare and then laugh at these freaks of nature. Still, gotta love them regardless of how strange they look. :love2:


----------



## johnp

Dr.G .... I meant the young bulldog was walking very proudly!! Well, as courtly/proudly as a bulldog might walk, eh!!  Whatever, I thought it was doing great, and it sure caught my eye. (he or she, I was too far away to tell, well, for the dog, the one on the other end of the lease was a rather young female -- now that I recall, both were walking rather smartly, and looking good together!!)


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Dr.G .... I meant the young bulldog was walking very proudly!! Well, as courtly/proudly as a bulldog might walk, eh!!  Whatever, I thought it was doing great, and it sure caught my eye. (he or she, I was too far away to tell, well, for the dog, the one on the other end of the lease was a rather young female -- now that I recall, both were walking rather smartly, and looking good together!!)


Walking "smartly" and with attitude is the mark of a bulldog, johnp. We raise standard wirehaired dachshunds and they are show dogs, so when in the show ring, they have to walk in a certain manner.


----------



## Dr.G.

Did not know where to put this video clip, but I think that this might be appropriate. Some fine dogs are in the clip. Warning -- political content is included.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## FightingShibas

My Shiba Inu's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fine looking dogs, FS. I trust that they are not into fighting these days.


----------



## FightingShibas

They have their moments, but, for the most part they get along. That said, they do like to play pretty rough, every once and awhile one will get a little too riled up and nip a little hard.


----------



## Dr.G.

FightingShibas said:


> They have their moments, but, for the most part they get along. That said, they do like to play pretty rough, every once and awhile one will get a little too riled up and nip a little hard.


That is the way our doxie puppies were in each litter. Then, when they tried this sort of ear biting with one of the adults, they were promptly put into their place.


----------



## johnp

We have an owner with two of these in a condo in our building. I have met them (a male and female, the owner says) in the elevator and/or downstairs on a few occasions .. they're handsome dogs, acknowledge my 'greetings' to them, but never seem too friendly about it.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> We have an owner with two of these in a condo in our building. I have met them (a male and female, the owner says) in the elevator and/or downstairs on a few occasions .. they're handsome dogs, acknowledge my 'greetings' to them, but never seem too friendly about it.


This sort of behavior is based upon how the dog was raised as a puppy. Our foundation bitch never saw anyone other than her breeders before my wife picked her out of a litter of puppies. She is great around us, but will bark constantly if you come into the house, and if you look right at her she goes nuts. She will not bite, but will not settle down. Her pups, however, were all socialized with adults and children, and people marvel at how friendly they are to strangers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute. My wife wants to try and teach one of our doxies to play the piano. I said that she should start off with something they already do -- thus, Brahms: Lullaby for Piano would be idea for one of them.

Dog musician. [VIDEO]

Brahms: Lullaby for Piano Solo - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

10. Rottweiler | Popular Dog Breeds: American Kennel Club's Top 10 List | NewsFeed | TIME.com

Doxies are down to #9 ............. a far cry from their #4 spot back in 2001. Such is Life.

Still, they are #1 in our household.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit too cold outside to let my dogs try to bask in the sunshine, so they are doing that inside the house.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> 10. Rottweiler | Popular Dog Breeds: American Kennel Club's Top 10 List | NewsFeed | TIME.com
> 
> *Doxies are down to #9* ............. a far cry from their #4 spot back in 2001. Such is Life.
> 
> Still, they are #1 in our household.


Do you think they know...? In the photo (3 above) he/she looks almost a little depressed.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Do you think they know...? In the photo (3 above) he/she looks almost a little depressed.


Not sure, screature. Of course, if any doxie in my house is depressed, she may leave at any time. Life is soft for a doxie in our house. Sleep ......... eat ........... play ........ sleep .......... eat ............. play .............. sleep .............. on and on and on it goes.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Home from the hunt.


----------



## jwootton

Friend of mine tool this at a construction site


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, the person with the all-dachshund team, Jason Jinglestars, is still out on the route. We submitted one of our doxies, Maggie, as an alternate, but she was not chosen by JJ.


----------



## chrisburke

This is Oscar.. He's 5.. And thinks he's a dog...








This is Chloe.. She's 1.5.. Just had 9 pups 2 weeks ago (she was raped by a dog whose owner let sit run free, even though it isn't fixed.. Pups are pretty cute though!








Here's the pups.. This was a shot I did for Kijiji purposes


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute cat, and the pups are adorable. Why is Chloe not nursing the pups? This is very important for their development. Or, is that an earlier pic of her?


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting bit of dog trivia -- While in office, Richard Nixon also had a French poodle named Vicky, a Yorkshire terrier named Pasha and an Irish setter named King Timahoe, along with Checkers .............. making him the president who owned the most number of dogs while in office.


----------



## chrisburke

Dr.G. said:


> Cute cat, and the pups are adorable. Why is Chloe not nursing the pups? This is very important for their development. Or, is that an earlier pic of her?


You assume that because she's outside she's not nursing them... She does need to take a **** from time to time... Sorry if I seem brash.. I just really get annoyed when people who think they know all about animals condemn me for something I've done.. Like let my dog take a crap

Ask a question online, and so called "professional" pet owners jump all over you, and say "if you don't know the answer, en you shouldn't have a pet".. Because apparently they woke up 1 day and instantly knew everything about owning a pet.

** rant over**

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

chrisburke said:


> You assume that because she's outside she's not nursing them... She does need to take a **** from time to time... Sorry if I seem brash.. I just really get annoyed when people who think they know all about animals condemn me for something I've done.. Like let my dog take a crap
> 
> Ask a question online, and so called "professional" pet owners jump all over you, and say "if you don't know the answer, en you shouldn't have a pet".. Because apparently they woke up 1 day and instantly knew everything about owning a pet.
> 
> ** rant over**
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I was not condemning you, chrisburke, just asking. After five litters of pups, I know how our nursing moms needed a break every so often. As well, that is a big litter of pups. How old is your dog? Is this her first litter? It was an interesting mix of pup colors ..... all cute, however, especially the white one.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## chrisburke

She just turned 1 in November.. It wasn't a planned littler.. About a week before she was going to be fixed, she was out on her line, and a dog, whose irresponsible owner lets it roam the town, that isn't fixed, came into our yard, where she was tied up, and did his thing..

They are mixed.. Mum is a lab/blue tick hound/shepherd mix, dad is a pure bred black lab.

Big litter for sure.. We thought maybe she'd have 4 or 5.. We also really like the blondey.. She's very cute.. One of the brown ones is super awesome too


----------



## Dr.G.

chrisburke said:


> She just turned 1 in November.. It wasn't a planned littler.. About a week before she was going to be fixed, she was out on her line, and a dog, whose irresponsible owner lets it roam the town, that isn't fixed, came into our yard, where she was tied up, and did his thing..
> 
> They are mixed.. Mum is a lab/blue tick hound/shepherd mix, dad is a pure bred black lab.
> 
> Big litter for sure.. We thought maybe she'd have 4 or 5.. We also really like the blondey.. She's very cute.. One of the brown ones is super awesome too


Interesting. All the pups are cute. Are they all spoken for yet?


----------



## chrisburke

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. All the pups are cute. Are they all spoken for yet?


Not yet


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

chrisburke said:


> Not yet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Good luck. We find it hard to part with our pups, since they are born here at home. We don't let a pup go until they are about 10-12 weeks old, but by then you are attached to them. Still, they deserve good homes where they are loved.

Good luck with the rest of your placements.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good thing that this coyote did not wander in to my back yard. Although my doxies are about 1/6 the size and weight of the yellow lab, and about 1/3 the size of the coyote, they would not have been happy campers. Animals bred to hunt badgers and wolverines would not be afraid of a coyote. they would also have chased the yellow lab out of our back yard as well. 

Southern Newfoundland dog nose-to-nose with coyote - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

"Beyonce is one of five puppies born to a Dachshund mix mother and could quite possibly be the world's smallest puppy." We raise dachshunds, so I can just try to imagine how small this pup is in reality.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com
> 
> "Beyonce is one of five puppies born to a Dachshund mix mother and could quite possibly be the world's smallest puppy." We raise dachshunds, so I can just try to imagine how small this pup is in reality.


My goodness she is small... sure hope she survives and thrives...


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> My goodness she is small... sure hope she survives and thrives...


She seems too small to nurse normally, but seems to do well with the bottle and the mom is grooming her which helps for normal social development. Does not look much like our pups at a similar age.

Bridget and Jack's Babies -June 27, 2009 - YouTube

MVI 0837 - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

Pet therapy program helps inmates - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News

An interesting and important program involving dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Meet Beyonce, the Coffee Cup-sized Puppy on MSN Video

Still amazed at how small she is since she is not a newborn. Our newborn doxie pups have weighed between 7-12 ounces at birth.


----------



## javaqueen

that is one tiny puppy Marc  but absolutely adorable and quite the fighter too


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> that is one tiny puppy Marc  but absolutely adorable and quite the fighter too


Yes, it was from a Chihuahua mom and a mini-doxie dad. Amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Maggie, our doxie pup of 7 months old, wants to go outside, but the snow drifts at over twice her size and we fear that she will hurt her back once she gets stuck. So, she just looks out of the window and wonders when the snow will stop.


----------



## Dr.G.

Maggie figures that if she stares at me long enough, I will let her go outside to play in the snow. It usually works when the snow is less than about a foot deep.


----------



## johnp

As usual, some great photos Dr. G. Maggie is so photogenic, and you always capture her 'expressions' so well. We're wishing for some spring weather for her, and the others to enjoy soon!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> As usual, some great photos Dr. G. Maggie is so photogenic, and you always capture her 'expressions' so well. We're wishing for some spring weather for her, and the others to enjoy soon!!


Thanks, johnp, but the sort of weather my doxies hate -- freezing rain/ice pellets/wet snow -- is coming to us tomorrow evening and into Wednesday. XX) There are times I have to carry them outside, one at a time, to pee and poop. XX)

Maggie is in her first dog show next week here in St.John's, and her sister is in her first show in Montreal next week as well. Then, they are both off to "The Western Weiner Whoopee" in Regina, SK, which is an annual event for doxies all over central and western Canada. There is also an Eastern Weiner Whoopee in rural ON, but my wife likes the one out west, having been born and raised in AB and SK. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Wow, that's quite a busy schedule -- good luck and wishes re: the shows!!

Side note: my lady is from AB (Drumheller, the dinosaur place!!) - we (daughter, Mom, and I) are currently planning a driving trip for some time in June -- across BC to Calgary, and then to Drumheller. Many memories of past times to be "dug up"!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Wow, that's quite a busy schedule -- good luck and wishes re: the shows!!
> 
> Side note: my lady is from AB (Drumheller, the dinosaur place!!) - we (daughter, Mom, and I) are currently planning a driving trip for some time in June -- across BC to Calgary, and then to Drumheller. Many memories of past times to be "dug up"!!


Well, the first show is this weekend, and the Western Weiner Whoopee is over the May 24th weekend. My wife is the one who is going to both, as well as a show in Ottawa in June. I stay home and work with my online courses and take care of the other doxies. 

My wife took my son and me to Drumheller to see the museum there and to see the "badlands". Amazing spot in AB. We also drove to Regina from Calgary. Have not seen such flat farmland since I hitched through Kansas on my way to California.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is a picture of Maggie and her aunt, Gracie, who was the #1 standard wirehaired dachshund in Canada in 2010 based on CKC show points. Gracie's dad, and Maggie's grandfather, Zorro, was the #1 standard wirehaired dachshund in Canada back in 2007.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, the bottom picture was unintended and I can't seem to delete it. Here is a picture of Maggie and her sister, Bridget, who now lives in Montreal.


----------



## Dr.G.

We just flew in a rescue dachshund from a breeder in Chicago. Her co-owner of 5 doxies died suddenly and she was left with five dogs, but only room for four. Sadly, Gus was not abused but rather neglected. He spent his whole life in a crate of an X- pen and went outside rarely. Steps mystify him and so does getting a treat (e.g., an organic dog cookie) or playing with toys. He does OK with our other adult doxies, and our pup, Maggie, trys to get him to play .............. so long as he does not try to get her bone.


----------



## screature

Good on you Dr. G. for taking in Gus. I'm sure given time he will learn how play and have fun. 

Our Maggie was the same way when we rescued her, she didn't know how to play, well at least with humans, she played with Bailey straight away. It took her a few months to even come looking for affection from us, but now she is a snuggle bunny and plays with us regularly as well.

Any idea how old is Gus? He looks to be in good health and in the fine photos you posted.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Good on you Dr. G. for taking in Gus. I'm sure given time he will learn how play and have fun.
> 
> Our Maggie was the same way when we rescued her, she didn't know how to play, well at least with humans, she played with Bailey straight away. It took her a few months to even come looking for affection from us, but now she is a snuggle bunny and plays with us regularly as well.
> 
> Any idea how old is Gus? He looks to be in good health and in the fine photos you posted.


Thanks, screature. He is fitting in well here, actually playing with our Maggie, who is a pup. The older doxies accept him, but don't play with him much. 

I was sitting out on my back deck in the sunshine this morning, and the other doxies, all sun dogs, were lounging in the sunlight, as Gus had his head on my lap. Guess he is really starved for adult attention.

He is thin for his age and size, but we have him on natural foods and not commercial kibble with all the corn fillers, so he should put on a few pounds.

Snow, along with steps, still mystify him. He is hesitant going up more than two steps, and since he has never seen or felt snow before, even a few inches seems to interest him. Luckily, he has missed out on our really big snow storms.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

We got Gus a new toy hedgehog, since in all his years, he never had a toy of his own. He still doesn't ................... since he did not want to play with it and his great aunt, Abby, figured that if he did not want it she did.


----------



## chrisburke

Final week with the puppies.. I gotta be honest.. I'm really excited for them to go... They are driving me CRAZY.. So far 2 are totally spoken for (money in hand)... Gotta do some advertising this week, so I can get them all out of here right away!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Chris, would love to see a pic of their faces, especially the beige one in the middle and the one with tan paws on the far right. Still, they all look cute from this angle.


----------



## Dr.G.

One of our pups who now lives in Sherwood Park, AB. This was this little girls first puppy ............... and she named him Stanley.


----------



## Dr.G.

Gus and Maggie enjoy a bit of late afternoon sun in our living room.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here's a picture of Rosie, one of the pups from our first litter who has a fine home just outside of St.John's.


----------



## screature

Great photos Dr.G., especially the really small one of Rosie as well as Stanley and the little girl... "too cute" as my wife would say...


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Great photos Dr.G., especially the really small one of Rosie as well as Stanley and the little girl... "too cute" as my wife would say...


Thanks, screature. Rosie was my first love, but when someone wanted an adult pet, we thought that since we were not going to breed her, why not let her have her own home with a 10 year old boy who loves her and walks her constantly. That was about 4 years ago, and Zach still loves her and walks her, but his mom is the one who likes taking pics of her.

Stanley is the first pet of a little girl in Sherwood Park, AB. They had owned dachshunds before and knew how to care for them, but wanted one for their daughter when she was old enough to help with the care. She takes him for short walks in front of their house, and helps to feed him each day ................ and, of course, gives him LOTS of love and attention. :love2:

We still have his sister, Maggie, who is not loving playing with our rescue doxie, Gus. The father of Rosie was the brother of Gus's grandfather, and Maggie's great grandmother was the grandmother of her dad. It is all very complicated, but there are four lines in our current breed line. Right now, all five doxies in our house are somehow related.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is Maggie, on the left, lounging with Gus, after a morning of playing outside.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Here is Maggie, on the left, lounging with Gus, after a morning of playing outside.


They look tuckered out...


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> They look tuckered out...


Doxies live to eat, sleep, play, eat, sleep, play ..................... and defend against the random badger or wolverine that might wander on to our property. Other than that, it is an easy life. The toughest part of their day is when they have to share a bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Gus and Maggie in an early moring cuddle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Good for the firefighters .............. :clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## screature

Great story Dr. G. very touching.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Great story Dr. G. very touching.


True. Luckily, the dog was a good swimmer. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Another lucky dog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Funny Corgi Causes Explosion, Then Fire - YouTube

A doxie would NEVER be this foolish. Guess the corgi was trying to create a remake of "Porgy and Bess" ........... as in "Corgi and Mess".


----------



## screature

Hey Dr. G. what do you call this type of doxie?










It is the puppy of the day on the Daily Puppy. I had no idea doxies could look like this.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Hey Dr. G. what do you call this type of doxie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the puppy of the day on the Daily Puppy. I had no idea doxies could look like this.


My wife said that this is a piebald double dapple doxie ....... and while cute, not a very good example of this type of hybrid doxie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Screature, this is what the coat of a wild boar standard wirehaired dachsund should look like. Gracie on top, is 5 years old and might be pregnant. Maggie, at the bottom of the picture, is 9 months old. As they age, they lose some of the brown/tan in their coats.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> My wife said that this is a piebald double dapple doxie ....... and while cute, not a very good example of this type of hybrid doxie.


Thanks Dr.G.

Piebald double dapple doxie eh... never heard of it or seen one. Is it rare?

So she/he will end up looking like your guys except with that coloration? Doesn't matter to me if it is a good example of a proper hybrid he/she is very cute, I like the colouring very much... unusual... right down to the pink in its nose.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Piebald double dapple doxie ... never heard of it or seen one. Is it rare?
> 
> So she/he will end up looking like your guys except with that coloration? Doesn't matter to me if it is a good example of a proper hybrid he/she is very cute, I like the colouring very much... unusual... right down to the pink in its nose.


I said hybrid since it is not a true piebald double dapple doxie. There was a cross between a piebald, or a dapple, or a double dapple in the parents or grandparents. It's a bit confusing, but people like this unique color. I agree that this is a cute dog, but the pink nose and asymetrical coloring is an indication of a cross somewhere within the piebald, dapple or brindle line, and these sorts of mixes results in possible vision and hearing problems, either in the pup, or the pup's offspring. 

Colors and Patterns

Dachshund Patterns, Dachshund Genetics, Dachshund Dapple, Dachshund Piebald


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> I said hybrid since it is not a true piebald double dapple doxie. There was a cross between a piebald, or a dapple, or a double dapple in the parents or grandparents. It's a bit confusing, but people like this unique color. I agree that this is a cute dog, but the pink nose and asymetrical coloring is an indication of a cross somewhere within the piebald, dapple or brindle line, *and these sorts of mixes results in possible vision and hearing problems, either in the pup, or the pup's offspring*.
> 
> Colors and Patterns
> 
> Dachshund Patterns, Dachshund Genetics, Dachshund Dapple, Dachshund Piebald


That's too bad.  I hope this one manages to avoid those problems. Thank you very much for all the info Dr.G... and to your wife as well. 

Have a great week-end.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> That's too bad.  I hope this one manages to avoid those problems. Thank you very much for all the info Dr.G... and to your wife as well.
> 
> Have a great week-end.


Well, some of these types of coats are recognized by the CKC and AKC, so they are registered purebreeds. It is when a backyard breeder starts to experiment and mix the coats, or double up on certain fur color traits that results in genetic vision and hearing problems, that the pup suffers ......... as do the unsuspecting buyer.

Hope you have a fine weekend as well. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## screature

*A dilemma*

Not quite sure how to handle this so comments would be appreciated...

A couple of nights ago when I was out in the backyard I saw a yellow lab pup at my neighbours compost so I went over to her very slowly kindly saying "Hi puppy" and such and she came right up to me.

She is probably about 6-8 months old (maybe younger, definitely not older) and extremely skinny, I mean you could feel every rib and all the bones in her spine, no fat whatsoever...

She had no tags but she did have a collar and quite a nice one so I figured she had just gotten loose as opposed to being a stray.

I talked to her sweetly and got her on a lead that we use for our dogs and went inside to get her some food and water. She gobbled up the food like it was the last meal she would ever have and drank a lot. 

I was waiting for my wife to come home so we could figure out our next move whether to take her to the SPCA or hold onto her and put up signs in the neighbourhood for a lost puppy. My wife didn't come home for a while and the puppy still seemed hungry and thirsty and so I fed and watered her some more and she ate and drank just the same as before... like it was her last meal and water.

Anyway my wife came home and I called her into the backyard and she recognized the puppy straight away as Nicki (my wife's name) who is the puppy of a neighbour about a block away who she has run into before with her owner on morning walks with our dogs.

I said well that is good we know who owns her but I am very concerned about her weight and how skinny she is. So we started to go over to the neighbours and lo and behold the family (wife, husband and young son) were out looking for her. So we met and they were very thankful and I asked how long she had been lost and the father said only about 1 hour...

This distressed me very much due to her condition but I tried to cover it up and said oh I thought she must have been lost much longer because she is so skinny and she ate so fast when I fed her. They said oh yes well that is labs and the vet told us not to feed her too much as labs will constantly eat if you let them.

I think they don't understand what a healthy weight is for a puppy even a lab puppy, to me she was clearly emaciated and her growth would most likely be stunted at best and could cause other health issues going forward.

My wife feels that becuase they seem to be a decent family it isn't our place to say or do anything but I am very concerned for the health of Nicki, not because I think they are trying to do her any harm but becuase they are just inexperienced dog owners and don't really understand what a healthy weight should be for a puppy. Lab or not, you should not be able to feel every rib and the vertebra of the dog... that is just too skinny and I think they misunderstood what the vet was trying to tell them.

So my question is, what is the appropriate thing to do? I don't want to overstep my bounds but at the same time I am worried for the well being of Nicki...

Thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Dr.G.

"So my question is, what is the appropriate thing to do? I don't want to overstep my bounds but at the same time I am worried for the well being of Nicki...

Thoughts would be appreciated."

Screature, explain to them what the proper weight of the pup should be since they might not know. Is the family able to feed the dog? We had a neighbor who just lost her job and we gave them quality dog food for their dog along with gift cards for Sobeys, supposedly for their dog, but I figured that they would need some money for food for themselves. Anyway, if they can't afford food for the dog, bring them some food, saying it was excess food from one of your over-buying trips to the store. Or, as I said, they might just now know what the regular weight and nutrition for a Lab might be and just a suggestion or two might help. 

Whatever, you did the right thing to take the dog in and to feed and water him.

Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## michifir

I'm new here. Introducing my Papillon Nia! (pronounced nye-ah).







And the family dogs

Popcorn



And the sweetest dog you ever did see. Truffles!


----------



## Dr.G.

What a great array of dogs, Michifir. Are they show dogs and/or pets? I love that look on Truffles. :love2:


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> "So my question is, what is the appropriate thing to do? I don't want to overstep my bounds but at the same time I am worried for the well being of Nicki...
> 
> Thoughts would be appreciated."
> 
> Screature, explain to them what the proper weight of the pup should be since they might not know. Is the family able to feed the dog? We had a neighbor who just lost her job and we gave them quality dog food for their dog along with gift cards for Sobeys, supposedly for their dog, but I figured that they would need some money for food for themselves. Anyway, if they can't afford food for the dog, bring them some food, saying it was excess food from one of your over-buying trips to the store. Or, as I said, they might just now know what the regular weight and nutrition for a Lab might be and just a suggestion or two might help.
> 
> Whatever, you did the right thing to take the dog in and to feed and water him.
> 
> Bonne chance, mon ami.


Thanks Dr. G....

They live in a nice house and recently moved in (actually they did some recent renovations that weren't inexpensive... big windows and stuff... things you can see from the outside... I don't know what they did on the inside) and both parents have nice bikes and the whole family (except for Nicki) looked very health, so I don't think money is a problem...

The problem is how do you approach this in such a way that you don't make "enemies" of your neighbours...

We have many neighbours who are friends and I would have no trouble at all telling them if I thought their dog was unhealthily thin, primarily because I would be concerned if it was sick. 

These are people who are effectively strangers but becuase of the proximity of where they live, they are neighbours and we may run into them from time to time and I don't want to create "bad blood" because you never know how people will react to unsolicited advice, no matter how well intentioned (I try to do this as little as possible because I would probably react negatively to it myself)...

Thus the dilemma...


----------



## screature

michifir said:


> I'm new here. Introducing my Papillon Nia! (pronounced nye-ah)....


Welcome to ehMac michfir! I really like the first photo, it really captures the joy of dogs at play. Well done. :clap:


----------



## michifir

Dr.G. said:


> What a great array of dogs, Michifir. Are they show dogs and/or pets? I love that look on Truffles. :love2:


Nia is from show lines, both parents are Can/Am Champions and she's show quality but I decided to get her spayed and bought her on a pet contract considering I don't have the money or time to show her. 

Truffles and Popcorn were picked up by my little cousin, and unfortunately because she (and the family) didn't know any better as a kid, they're from less than stellar breeders. If they entered the ring, the judges would laugh their pants off and kick them out.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thus the dilemma... " I see your point, screature. I guess the diplomatic route of a friendly discussion re Labs might be helpful. Say that you have seen Lab pups of a similar age and that they were heavier. Just get the conversation going. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> "Thus the dilemma... " I see your point, screature. I guess the diplomatic route of a friendly discussion re Labs might be helpful. Say that you have seen Lab pups of a similar age and that they were heavier. Just get the conversation going. Bonne chance, mon ami.


I hear you Dr. G. and I appreciate what you are saying, the trouble for me is I have never encountered the owners before this...

My wife walks the dogs in the morning and I walk them in the evening... It seems my wife's schedule sometimes coincides with theirs whereas mine has not yet as of to date.

So because of our differences in schedule I can't rely on my wife to say anything (as she doesn't feel it to be appropriate) and I seem to never run into our neighbours due to our differences in schedule.

So for me at this point to say anything would require an unsolicited visit to their home or something else... neither option I feel comfortable with due to my wife's position (I don't want for this to become an "issue" between her and I)...

At any rate thanks for the advice Dr.G. and your concern... it is my problem and I need to figure out what is the proper tack to take.


----------



## Dr.G.

michifir said:


> Nia is from show lines, both parents are Can/Am Champions and she's show quality but I decided to get her spayed and bought her on a pet contract considering I don't have the money or time to show her.
> 
> Truffles and Popcorn were picked up by my little cousin, and unfortunately because she (and the family) didn't know any better as a kid, they're from less than stellar breeders. If they entered the ring, the judges would laugh their pants off and kick them out.


That second pic of your Papillon Nia made me think that she is a show dog. I don't know much about the Papillon breed (we breed standard wire haired dachshunds), but I have been to some shows where the Papillon has won Best of Show, so I have a sense of what a top-flight Papillon looks like. Still, they seem to be all great pets, which is the bottom line of owning a dog.


----------



## Dr.G.

"So for me at this point to say anything would require an unsolicited visit to their home or something else... neither options I feel comfortable with due to my wife's position (I don't want for this to become an "issue" between her and I)...

At any rate thanks for the advice Dr.G. and your concern... it is my problem and I need to figure out what is the proper tack to take. " A wise and diplomatic decision, screature. At least ask your wife to keep an eye on the dog over time to see if he is gaining some weight. Gus, our rescue doxie, was thin when we got him and he is a picky eater. So, someone might feel the same about him.


----------



## Dr.G.

michifir said:


> Nia is from show lines, both parents are Can/Am Champions and she's show quality but I decided to get her spayed and bought her on a pet contract considering I don't have the money or time to show her.
> 
> Truffles and Popcorn were picked up by my little cousin, and unfortunately because she (and the family) didn't know any better as a kid, they're from less than stellar breeders. If they entered the ring, the judges would laugh their pants off and kick them out.


When we sell our dogs, we also have a pet/show contract. Actually, the majority of our pups go to pet homes, since the potential buyer can come to our home to see the mom and dad, and get a sense of how we do puppy socialization. We find it hard to let the pups go since they are born here, but when we find good homes for them, it is always good to see them later as a young adult if the home is here in St.John's. Some people want adult dogs rather than puppies, and that is the hardest decision. We have done this with three of our adult doxies, placing them in homes where they are the only dog and the center of attention, usually with an older child who loves them, or in homes where there are no children and the dog is looked upon as a "fur baby".


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute Dog Or Suspicious Alien? on MSN Video

Strange noise from a cute dog.


----------



## bryanc

screature said:


> My wife walks the dogs in the morning and I walk them in the evening... It seems my wife's schedule sometimes coincides with theirs whereas mine has not yet as of to date.


Here's another approach you might try: You mentioned that they said that they'd been told by the vet to restrict the puppy's food intake, and I agree that it sounds like they may have misunderstood and/or be going overboard out of naivety. So what I would do is ask the name of the vet they go to the next time you (or your wife) see them. Then contact the vet and communicate the issue to them. The vet will then be alerted to the problem and will likely intervene without your having to risk being perceived as a nosy neighbour.

Good luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dog Welcomes Home Her Mom on MSN Video

Mom's home .............. a fine homecoming greeting.


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting pet story.

Man's best friend helping war veterans heal - CNN.com


----------



## normcorriveau

Not mine but he was at work on Friday - George:









Here's my girl:


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine looking wirehaired dachshund and your Sheltie is beautiful. We have one of our doxies in the Ottawa area. Is this a standard or a mini and how old is she/he?


----------



## normcorriveau

I'm not sure if George is a standard or mini. He's about five inches tall at the shoulder. From what I understand he's about a year old.


----------



## screature

normcorriveau said:


> Not mine but he was at work on Friday - George:
> 
> 
> Here's my girl:


Very nice looking pups in both cases norm... How old are they?


----------



## normcorriveau

George is about one and my girl (Peanut) is 11.


----------



## screature

normcorriveau said:


> George is about one and my girl (Peanut) is 11.


Peanut looks great for her age.


----------



## Dr.G.

normcorriveau said:


> I'm not sure if George is a standard or mini. He's about five inches tall at the shoulder. From what I understand he's about a year old.


That sounds like a mini to me, and our doxie in Ottawa would be about two years old. Thanks for the info. How old is your Sheltie?


----------



## Dr.G.

normcorriveau said:


> George is about one and my girl (Peanut) is 11.


That answers my question, and I agree with screature -- she looks great for 11. The "foundation bitch" of our doxies will be 11 in Sept.


----------



## Dr.G.

Three generations of doxies, Maggie on top, Daisy (her grandmother) in the middle, and Gracie (her aunt) on the bottom. We think that Gracie is pregnant and will be due on July 15th.


----------



## Dr.G.

A profile pic of Gus.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/ne...title_17_06_2012?ref=ccbox_weather_topstories

Surfing dogs hit the waves in San Diego


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

A smart and brave Labrador. :clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Our pet sitter this past weekend taking four of our five doxies for a walk. She sent #5 home to get his sun glasses since he goes by the name Cool Hand Gus.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dog Investigates Crab on MSN Video

Luckily, doxies are badger dogs and not crab dogs ............. and they don't do well in ocean waves.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute Puppy Shows Sassy Side on MSN Video

Classic doxie behavior. One can almost hear him say "And the problem is?????????"


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Quite the rescue.


----------



## Macfury

I occasionally find my dog chewing loony-sized rounded chunks of black rubber. The consistency of the stuff reminds me of rubber Nylabones, which are light brown. Wondering if he has spat these up after stomach acid has altered the colour to black. Anyone experience anything like this?

Edit: I cut it open with a knife--it's Nylabone colour inside. Must have been blackened by months of stomach acid. No more rubber bones for him.


----------



## Dr.G.

Helpful Dog Cleans the House on MSN Video

A very helpful dog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pets may make children healthier – - CNN.com Blogs

Nice to know.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia receives 60 puppies from Labrador - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News

Lucky pups ................


----------



## Dr.G.

Winnipeg dog gets around in homemade wheelchair - Your Community

An interesting concept.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Nova Scotia receives 60 puppies from Labrador - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News
> 
> Lucky pups ................


Very lucky... stories like this help to make up (a little bit) for puppy mills and cases of abuse... warms the soul.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Very lucky... stories like this help to make up (a little bit) for puppy mills and cases of abuse... warms the soul.


True. My wife is the president of the NL Kennel Club and they have worked well over the years to rid our province of true puppy mills that churn our hundreds of dogs a year. These were mostly working dogs and pets that were saved.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Winnipeg dog gets around in homemade wheelchair - Your Community
> 
> An interesting concept.


Maybe someone with a big heart will donate a real doggie wheel chair to the family so that Lexus won't have to lug around such a big one... In the mean time it seems Lexus' quality of life has greatly improved.


----------



## Dr.G.

There is a doxie here in St.John's that has been using one for a few years now. It looks strange, but he has mastered it and gets around quite well.


----------



## Dr.G.

N.S. shelter overwhelmed by offers to adopt rescued N.L. pups - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Even more good news for the pups of Labrador made possible by the folks in NS. Sadly, there are so few vets in Labrador who are able to spay or neuter dogs to prevent pups from being born if they are not wanted.


----------



## normcorriveau

*Stormy*

New addition to the family - Stormy (Age 6, female):


----------



## screature

She is well named Norm her coat looks like a storm a brewin'...

I presume she was a rescue?


----------



## normcorriveau

It does seem to fit her. She actually comes from the same breeder that I got my last two Shelties. I like getting adults that she "retires" from her breeding program.


----------



## screature

normcorriveau said:


> It does seem to fit her. She actually comes from the same breeder that I got my last two Shelties. *I like getting adults that she "retires" from her breeding program.*



Ahh yes, I have a neighbour that did that with her King Charles... Mom's tend to make nice dogs. Our Maggie was a Mom with 6 puppies when we rescued her. Due to nursing and probably not great nutrition she had a lot of hair loss and was under weight, so much so you could see the coloration on her skin... she was pretty scruffy looking back then...









Now she has a nice thick full soft coat and could stand to lose a couple of pounds...


----------



## Dr.G.

normcorriveau said:


> It does seem to fit her. She actually comes from the same breeder that I got my last two Shelties. I like getting adults that she "retires" from her breeding program.


We have done this with a few of our show dogs once they are through with their show careers and we no longer want to use them for breeding. I find it amazing at how well our doxies adapt to a new home where they are the center of attention.


----------



## bryanc

Dr.G. said:


> Helpful Dog Cleans the House on MSN Video
> 
> A very helpful dog.


One of our dog's favourite games is hide-and-seek. We hide his toys all around the house, and he hunts for them and gathers them up. I hadn't thought of training him to put them in his toy box; this is a great idea (and may reduce the frequency with which I step on them in the night). You can really see how much the "working breeds" enjoy having a job to do.

But we need a bigger house; one of my son's friends calls the dog our "house pony"... he's 120 pounds, and effectively blocks the hallway when he lies down in it.


----------



## Dr.G.

A great improvement, screature ................. also, nice flowers. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

bryanc said:


> One of our dog's favourite games is hide-and-seek. We hide his toys all around the house, and he hunts for them and gathers them up. I hadn't thought of training him to put them in his toy box; this is a great idea (and may reduce the frequency with which I step on them in the night). You can really see how much the "working breeds" enjoy having a job to do.
> 
> But we need a bigger house; one of my son's friends calls the dog our "house pony"... he's 120 pounds, and effectively blocks the hallway when he lies down in it.


A great pic, bryanc, and a classic looking GS.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> A great improvement, screature ................. also, nice flowers. Paix, mon ami.


Merci mon ami...


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Merci mon ami...


Well, it shows that you have cared for him quite well. He even looks happier. Kudos.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Well, it shows that you have cared for him quite well. He even looks happier. Kudos.


Thanks Dr. G. Maggie is a much happier dog now. 

At first, aside from playing with Bailey (our other dog), she had no idea what play was... at least between humans and dogs. She didn't even know what it was like to receive human affection, at least as far as I can figure, becuase she never requested it and she seemed uncomfortable when we gave it to her. 

Now she often comes looking just for a rub on the tummy or other physical affection... it is very gratifying...


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Thanks Dr. G. Maggie is a much happier dog now.
> 
> At first, aside from playing with Bailey (our other dog), she had no idea what play was... at least between humans and dogs. She didn't even know what it was like to receive human affection, at least as far as I can figure, becuase she never requested it and she seemed uncomfortable when we gave it to her.
> 
> Now she often comes looking just for a rub on the tummy or other physical affection... it is very gratifying...


Well, that's the mark of a well-loved and happy rescue dog. She is very lucky to have come into your home. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Well, that's the mark of a well-loved and happy rescue dog. She is very lucky to have come into your home. Paix, mon ami.


And we and Bailey (as we got her as a companion for him) are lucky to have her.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> And we and Bailey (as we got her as a companion for him) are lucky to have her.


True. We have a rescue doxie and he has been here for just over 3 months. We could not get him to come to anyone or to eat. Now, Gus is a happy doxie, plays with whomever will play with him, and always is ready for a pet or a scratch under the ear.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

An amazing story. All of our dogs are microchipped.


----------



## javaqueen

We found a cat in our backyard (the people who were living behind us left it behind) we took it to the vet and they found a micro-chip - found the original owner and it was reunited after over a year of being stolen


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> We found a cat in our backyard (the people who were living behind us left it behind) we took it to the vet and they found a micro-chip - found the original owner and it was reunited after over a year of being stolen


Good for you, Kim. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

"Welcome to the Pawsitively Pets camp at the Toronto Humane Society, a day camp that teaches children how to be responsible for dogs and other pets, and gives several shelter dogs the chance to soak up some love while learning a few new tricks."

Pets camp brings kids and pound pups together - CBC News


----------



## screature

What a great program Dr.G. The first photo of the dog rescued from Thailand and the two girls is terrific. The intensity in the face of Pat (the dog) and the delight and laughter of the girls speaks volumes.


----------



## Dr.G.

I agree, screature. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Forrest is a "hot dog" on wheels

A touching story.


----------



## KC4

ROLL Forrest, ROLL! 

(Hope he gets adopted soon)


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> ROLL Forrest, ROLL!
> 
> (Hope he gets adopted soon)


Yes, that would be nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Took these pics this morning prior to taking three of our doxies to a dog show this afternoon. Gumby seems more excited than these three. Still, Daisy got a third in the seniors division, and both Gus and Maggie got a group 4th in the Hound Group.


----------



## johnp

This one caught my eye and warmed my heart .... dog sleeping in owners arms ..
Heartwarming Photo of a Dog Sleeping in Its Owners Arms Goes Viral


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> This one caught my eye and warmed my heart .... dog sleeping in owners arms ..
> Heartwarming Photo of a Dog Sleeping in Its Owners Arms Goes Viral


A great story, John. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## screature

johnp said:


> This one caught my eye and warmed my heart .... dog sleeping in owners arms ..
> Heartwarming Photo of a Dog Sleeping in Its Owners Arms Goes Viral


I saw this a few days ago as well very touching indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

An Orphan Chimp Gets Adopted By The Most Unlikely Mother

An amazing story .............. and touching.


----------



## Dr.G.

Incredible photos of heroic mother dog carrying her ten-day-old puppies from a blazing home to safety | Mail Online

An amazing story of the strength of a mother's love for her puppies.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Incredible photos of heroic mother dog carrying her ten-day-old puppies from a blazing home to safety | Mail Online
> 
> An amazing story of the strength of a mother's love for her puppies.


Amazing that she took them to the fire truck... the space was probably the closest thing to a den that she could find. Too bad about one of the puppies dying but at least it was only the one.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Amazing that she took them to the fire truck... the space was probably the closest thing to a den that she could find. Too bad about one of the puppies dying but at least it was only the one.


True. Still, an amazing story of survival. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

For kitten and puppy lovers. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are pet sitting for a doxie we raised and sold to a neighbor two houses down from us. Here she is (at the top) with her mom, her sister and her aunt in the picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

Talk about cute .................

Adorable Baby Meets Puppy on MSN Video

And talk about a HUGE litter of pups ............. 

Puppies Really Want to Swim on MSN Video


----------



## normcorriveau

A particularly powerful (at least to me) image of a cancer victim and her dog shortly before she passed - on BoingBoing.


----------



## Dr.G.

normcorriveau said:


> A particularly powerful (at least to me) image of a cancer victim and her dog shortly before she passed - on BoingBoing.


Truly a vivid and touching picture. Merci, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## SINC

normcorriveau said:


> A particularly powerful (at least to me) image of a cancer victim and her dog shortly before she passed - on BoingBoing.


Sadly, all I can focus on is the damn tattoos. They are an abomination and will continue to be when today's generation grow up.


----------



## dtaylor

SINC said:


> Sadly, all I can focus on is the damn tattoos. They are an abomination and will continue to be when today's generation grow up.


I suspect that tattoo removal will be very lucrative business in 10 to 20 years.


----------



## ehMax

SINC said:


> Sadly, all I can focus on is the damn tattoos. They are an abomination and will continue to be when today's generation grow up.


Sad indeed that's all you can focus on.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dog shaming ..............

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## screature

normcorriveau said:


> A particularly powerful (at least to me) image of a cancer victim and her dog shortly before she passed - on BoingBoing.





SINC said:


> Sadly, all I can focus on is the damn tattoos. They are an abomination and will continue to be when today's generation grow up.





ehMax said:


> Sad indeed that's all you can focus on.


Truly touching photo...

I don't know what tattoos you are seeing SINC I don't see any and I have to agree with ehMax that (if they are there) it is sad that they are all you focus on. Tattooing has been a part of various cultures for millennia. Live and let live. I don't see how it affects you by what someone else chooses to do with their own body.


----------



## Dr.G.

OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dog Pees On Electric Fence on MSN Video


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> I don't know what tattoos you are seeing SINC I don't see any and I have to agree with ehMax that (if they are there) it is sad that they are all you focus on. Tattooing has been a part of various cultures for millennia. Live and let live. I don't see how it affects you by what someone else chooses to do with their own body.


You are welcome to your opinion, but I don't understand people who mutilate themselves. My 20 year old god-child came over recently with her whole left side, shoulders, arm and leg covered in nasty dark blue ink that looked like spiderman webs. She also looked like she had snot dripping out of both nostrils with silver globs pierced into her nose and gold ring through her lips. She WAS a cute girl. She lamented that she still couldn't find a job in spite of trying for months now. I asked her if she had looked in a mirror lately.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> You are welcome to your opinion, but I don't understand people who mutilate themselves. My 20 year old god-child came over recently with her whole left side, shoulders, arm and leg covered in nasty dark blue ink that looked like spiderman webs. She also looked like she had snot dripping out of both nostrils with silver globs pierced into her nose and gold ring through her lips. She WAS a cute girl. She lamented that she still couldn't find a job in spite of trying for months now. I asked her if she had looked in a mirror lately.


You don't need to understand it just not judge them because of it.


----------



## SINC

Sorry, but when it repulses me to look at a person, it turns me away, just like the employers she approached for a job turned her away. A tiny tasteful tattoo is one thing, walking around looking like a globe of the world is quite another.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

A sleepy bulldog ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

An oldie but a goodie. Sadly, two of the dogs (the ones sleeping) have gone to the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Dr.G.

Keep looking for new dog pics .....................


----------



## johnp

"he's my big (really big) brother"!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> "he's my big (really big) brother"!!


That is one big dog ..........


----------



## bryanc

SINC said:


> You are welcome to your opinion, but I don't understand people who mutilate themselves. ... I asked her if she had looked in a mirror lately.


Rather than further derail this thread, I've started a new one for further discussion of this interesting topic.


----------



## Dr.G.

bryanc said:


> Rather than further derail this thread, I've started a new one for further discussion of this interesting topic.


Merci, mon ami. This is the Pet Corner thread and should be a discussion of pets. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

FDR Discusses his Dog Fala - YouTube

For those who like Scotties....


----------



## Dr.G.

Who let the doxies out?????????

Dachshund Parade Rochester, NY 2012.m4v - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

WINTER WOOFSTOCK » What is Woofstock

Cool ................


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute Puppy Practices Howl on MSN Video

With each litter of doxie pups (we raise standard wirehaired dachshunds), it is cute to watch them as they learn to bark/howl. They get the expression of "Was that me???"


----------



## Dr.G.

Delightfully Grumpy Bulldog Puppy on MSN Video

This pup will grow up and remember the treatment he experienced when he was a pup.


----------



## johnp

"Ok, I'll tolerate this for a while".


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute. Our doxies would NOT tolerate this for more than a second or two.


----------



## johnp

"blowing in the wind"


----------



## screature

johnp said:


> "blowing in the wind"


:lmao: Me thinks there is just a tad bit of Photoshop at work there...


----------



## johnp

screature said:


> :lmao: Me thinks there is just a tad bit of Photoshop at work there...


... yes, a good tad's worth!!


----------



## Dr.G.

A Shar Pei has that wrinkled look .................... but NOT to that extent.


----------



## johnp

... back to "real and cute" ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Now, that is cute ............... and I am not a cat person.


----------



## SoyMac

Dr.G. said:


> An oldie but a goodie. Sadly, two of the dogs (the ones sleeping) have gone to the Rainbow Bridge.


Dr. G, you piqued my curiosity with this reference to The Rainbow Bridge.
I'd heard this term mentioned before in passing, but never really thought to look into it.
So, with your allusion here, I looked it up!

For anyone else like me who was not aware of the specifics of The Rainbow Bridge with regard to pet's who've gone before us, here's the wikipedia version:

The Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Dr.G.

SoyMac said:


> Dr. G, you piqued my curiosity with this reference to The Rainbow Bridge.
> I'd heard this term mentioned before in passing, but never really thought to look into it.
> So, with your allusion here, I looked it up!
> 
> For anyone else like me who was not aware of the specifics of The Rainbow Bridge with regard to pet's who've gone before us, here's the wikipedia version:
> 
> The Rainbow Bridge


Sorry, I should have put a link to that citation of The Rainbow Bridge. I have seven dogs (to date) waiting for me on the other side of that bridge. While I am in no rush to see them, it helps to think of all of them playing. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## screature

dr.g. said:


> sorry, i should have put a link to that citation of the rainbow bridge. I have seven dogs (to date) waiting for me on the other side of that bridge. While i am in no rush to see them, it helps to think of all of them playing. Paix, mon ami.


:-(


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> :-(


Very true, screature. In each case, when we had to put one of our dogs down due to illness or extreme age, it was NOT an easy decision. However, we felt that it was in the best interest of each of these dogs.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SoyMac

Blessing and curse:

"Old men miss many dogs."
- Steve Allen





Okay, now someone PLEASE post a funny picture of a puppy or something!


----------



## Dr.G.

SoyMac said:


> Blessing and curse:
> 
> "Old men miss many dogs."
> - Steve Allen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, now someone PLEASE post a funny picture of a puppy or something!


Ask, and ye shall receive.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morbidly obese wiener dog on strict diet regimen - CBC News


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Morbidly obese wiener dog on strict diet regimen - CBC News


OMG the initial dog owner should be brought up on cruelty charges.


----------



## screature

SoyMac said:


> Blessing and curse:
> 
> "Old men miss many dogs."
> - Steve Allen
> 
> Okay, now someone PLEASE post a funny picture of a puppy or something!





Dr.G. said:


> Ask, and ye shall receive.
> 
> Paix, mon ami.


And here is our Bailey when he was just a few month's old...


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> OMG the initial dog owner should be brought up on cruelty charges.


I agree. A standard doxie should weigh between 20-30 pounds.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> And here is our Bailey when he was just a few month's old...
> 
> View attachment 24989


So very cute, screature. :clap::love2::clap:


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> So very cute, screature. :clap::love2::clap:


Thanks Dr.G. he hardly looks like the same dog any more... he is 10 years old now and getting greyer every day. But he is still in great health and enjoys two good walks a day and plays with his soul mate Maggie (our other dog) regularly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow, that is a big difference. Here is Abby as a puppy (she is dog #2 from left to right) and the one with all the toys on her 9th birthday.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Wow, that is a big difference. Here is Abby as a puppy (she is dog #2 from left to right) and the one with all the toys on her 9th birthday.


Yep Abby just looks like a bigger version of when she was a puppy...


----------



## screature

Here is a picture of Bailey on one of his drinking binges in his 20s before he finally sobered up...


----------



## SoyMac

screature said:


> And here is our Bailey when he was just a few month's old...
> 
> View attachment 24989


Yeah, Screature!
YEAH!!


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Here is a picture of Bailey on one of his drinking binges in his 20s before he finally sobered up...
> 
> View attachment 24994


Hopefully, it was low-alcohol water.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Not a very smart dog ............... and who keeps a tiger cub in their house??????????


----------



## screature

*close & low - Video*

A very good video for any true dog lover to watch...





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> A very good video for any true dog lover to watch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Very well done, screature. I know how he feels.

Merci, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Very well done, screature. I know how he feels.
> 
> Merci, mon ami. Paix.


Isn't it good.  It was done by the husband of a friend of mine.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Isn't it good.  It was done by the husband of a friend of mine.


Tell him "well done" from me, mon ami. Merci.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Tell him "well done" from me, mon ami. Merci.


I will.

Possibly my favourite line is at the end where he says, "And I saw how he loves the world and everyone in it and I thought, Why can't I be like that…? Low to the ground and close to heaven... I don't want to ever lose my dog."

The whole thing is like a good poem... beautiful IMO.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> I will.
> 
> Possibly my favourite line is at the end where he says, "And I saw how he loves the world and everyone in it and I thought, Why can't I be like that…? Low to the ground and close to heaven... I don't want to ever lose my dog."
> 
> The whole thing is like a good poem... beautiful IMO.


I agree. It was so touching. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Sonal

Man Apologizes to Cat By Building Him a Cardboard Palace


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Man Apologizes to Cat By Building Him a Cardboard Palace


Interesting ............... problem is he did not anchor it to the wall, and there is that thing called gravity that might cause the wall of boxes to flip forward. We shall see.

Still, it is a great apology. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Obie is down 10 pounds. :clap::clap::clap:

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## SoyMac

screature said:


> A very good video for any true dog lover to watch...


Thanks for this Dog-Poem-Video, screature. Lots of very talented people around us. And of course, a subject very dear to the hearts of many of us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Not really sure if I would be this brave for one of my doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Literacy drive goes to the dogs

Teaching a doxie to read ............... who would have thought it possible????


----------



## Dr.G.

We have sent our 4 year old male doxie, Gus, out to Regina, to be a stud dog. I was worried that he would not fit in well with Zorro, the dog we flew in from Regina about six years ago to be a stud dog. Seems I had no reason to be worried. Zorro is on the Mike's right side and Gus is on Mike's left side.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.dachsong.com/dachsong.wav

Who does not love a doxie ................. especially during Octoberfest???


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Poor dog ............


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Luckily, a happy ending.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is a doxie puppy at 9 months old that my wife convinced me that we just "had to have". So, even though we won't get him until late Nov., he will be coming into our home before Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is a doxie we bred and now lives two houses form us. He is a computer engineer ....................... I could never interest Bridget in the computer and to sit with me as I posted here in ehMacLand.


----------



## Dr.G.

Who said that you can't dress up a doxie????????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Even doxies have to sleep sometime.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Luckily, a happy ending.


----------



## johnp

... this one's not mine, but the photo brought fond memories of one I had ..


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... this one's not mine, but the photo brought fond memories of one I had ..


Cute. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

The ultimate dog shaming video on MSN Video

Cute.


----------



## Dr.G.

Daisy (on the left) and her daughter, Gracie. Guess there is not as much room in this bed as there was when Gracie was a pup.


----------



## Dr.G.

How sad ..............

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Daisy (on the left) and her daughter, Gracie. Guess there is not as much room in this bed as there was when Gracie was a pup.


If the picture were taken from a little lower angle "they" would look like a two headed doxie.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> If the picture were taken from a little lower angle "they" would look like a two headed doxie.


 What a horrible thought!!!!!!!!!!

They do undertake some sort of Vulcan Doxie Mind Meld every so often. That is also a scary sight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dog Stops Baby Cry on MSN Video

Call of the wild ....................


----------



## Kosh

screature said:


> If the picture were taken from a little lower angle "they" would look like a two headed doxie.


As long as it doesn't look like a 3 headed doxie. We don't want a doxie looking like Cerberus.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kosh said:


> As long as it doesn't look like a 3 headed doxie. We don't want a doxie looking like Cerberus.


I have the three heads if you know how to make one doxie from these three.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> If the picture were taken from a little lower angle "they" would look like a two headed doxie.


My neighbor has a two-headed Golden Retriever.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> My neighbor has a two-headed Golden Retriever.


Which begs the question one collar and leash or two?


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Which begs the question one collar and leash or two?


No leash ............. who uses a leash anymore??? Also, no collars on show dogs since it ruins their coat.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> No leash ............. *who uses a leash anymore*??? Also, no collars on show dogs since it ruins their coat.


Well if you don't want a fine in most urban centres everyone does.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Well if you don't want a fine in most urban centres everyone does.


Well, they are only on leashes when there are moose on the prowl in the front and back yards, or at a dog show. Ours are free-range doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com
Another happy ending story.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is one of our doxies, Bridget, who is now owned by neighbors who live two doors down from us. They are trying to teach her some French, since she will not learn German.

She is conjugating French verbs: "J'ai faim. Je mange. Je suis fatigué. Je dorme. J'ai faim. ..."


----------



## Dr.G.

A couple of interesting clips.

Hilarious Butthead Dog Costume on MSN Video

Curious Dog Watches Video of Himself on MSN Video


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Here is one of our doxies, Bridget, who is now owned by neighbors who live two doors down from us. They are trying to teach her some French, since she will not learn German.
> 
> She is conjugating French verbs: "J'ai faim. Je mange. Je suis fatigué. Je dorme. J'ai faim. ..."


Cute.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> A couple of interesting clips.


Those are both quite funny.

The dog in the 2nd video is beautiful.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Cute.


Yes, Bridget was always my favorite. We get her for about two weeks every year when they go on vacation. She brings her favorite toy ............. which her aunt Abby promptly steals and guards. Bridget is still the only doxie who is able to jump up on our bed, but she can't jump with her toy.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Those are both quite funny.
> 
> The dog in the 2nd video is beautiful.


Yes, our dogs do that as well, although we don't let them get close to a computer. We put the video clips on the TV. These are Bridget's pups, and she and her mom, Daisy, always start to get a bit frantic when they hear the pups.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABA492HmnB8&list=UUbKPjX5q4dOTxrpfDv83GBQ&index=4&feature=plcp


----------



## Dr.G.

Talk about cute .....................

Newborn Puppy Wants to Sleep All Day on MSN Video

The white pup is far cuter than the chocolate doxie ...... and that's something to howl about.

Cute Puppy Shows Sassy Side on MSN Video

Cute Puppy Practices Howl on MSN Video


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is our newest doxie, Rudy. We got him from a breeder in BC. His grandfather is the father of some of our best doxies. At 10 months old, he is still considered a puppy .............. and loves to collect toys. He is a standard wirehaired red dachshund, wereas the rest of our doxies are standard wirehaired wild boar dachshunds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bulldog Kisses Orangutan on MSN Video

Cute


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Bulldog Kisses Orangutan on MSN Video
> 
> Cute


Yup ... some cute!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Strange combo of animals to become friends.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Cool ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

While I am not a cat owner, I found this touching.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

A touching rescue.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

An amazing recovery.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Luckily, he did not pee on the tree ...................... or the two flags.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

A hero ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

One way to lose a pet dog.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Rainbow Bridge Poem - Petloss.com

Sadly, a friend of mine needed this for her pet dog, a beautiful Newfoundland dog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dogs learning to drive - Canada - CBC News

Not sure how my doxies could master driving.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute Puppy Shows Sassy Side on MSN Video

The true creed of the dachshund -- "What' yours is mine ........... what's mine is mine."


----------



## Dr.G.

Apparently This Matters: The puppy room - CNN.com

Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Cute .............


----------



## Dr.G.

Here are some pics of the pups from Snax (who we bred and is Gracie's sister) and Gus, who we sent out to Regina as a stud dog. The pups are three weeks old. :love2: :love2: :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Buster and Lucy, two doxies we bred (different liters) and are now living with a wonderful family here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

A Santa Dachshund???????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Bo steals the show .............


----------



## Dr.G.

Rudy as a pup, with his sister, Ruby, and now.


----------



## Macfury

Best puppy!


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Best puppy!


Yes, that got him his Canadian Championship CKC points at age 11 months of age.


----------



## Dr.G.

A safe return ...............

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## Dr.G.

And for you music lovers .....................

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Apparently This Matters: Obie, the obese dog - CNN.com

An inspiration for all who want to lose weight, be they humans or doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

sweet .....................


----------



## Dr.G.

Talk about a tall dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## Dr.G.

A Labradoodle ............... or a Labralion???

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> A safe return ...............
> 
> Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


A happy reunion. Great story Marc.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> And for you music lovers .....................
> 
> Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


Or not...  I think the dog is saying, "Stop ohh god please stop!! I beg you please stop!"


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Apparently This Matters: Obie, the obese dog - CNN.com
> 
> An inspiration for all who want to lose weight, be they humans or doxies.


If it wasn't for the fact that the owners were elderly and probably not aware of what they were doing to some extent this would be an abuse case... I hope they follow up on Obie's progress... Thank goodness for Nora his saviour.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com
> 
> sweet .....................


OMG too cute... I have to show this to my wife, she LOVES bulldog puppies.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Talk about a tall dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


No kidding Bella is beautiful.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> A Labradoodle ............... or a Labralion???
> 
> Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


Too funny. I can certainly see why people were calling 911 based on the video of him running around at night. At a distance he could easily be mistaken for the real thing.


----------



## screature

Now here is a great idea...





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Orapup.com


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> A happy reunion. Great story Marc.


I agree. Nice to have a happy ending.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Or not...  I think the dog is saying, "Stop ohh god please stop!! I beg you please stop!"


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> If it wasn't for the fact that the owners were elderly and probably not aware of what they were doing to some extent this would be an abuse case... I hope they follow up on Obie's progress... Thank goodness for Nora his saviour.


True. Obie has his own Facebook page for those who want to follow his progress.


----------



## groovetube

Sylvia when she was 6 months old. She's grown quite a bit now and rules the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is she the only cat in the house, gt?


----------



## groovetube

no, I have a big black maine **** as well. A really odd, sweet thing we took in when no one wanted her. But she's really tough to get a decent pic of, she's quite skittish. Her name is Sonja, (we didn't quite intend 2 'S' names it just happened.)

It took me almost a year to get her to trust me, she took to my wife right away, perhaps my low voice I'm not sure. But I've won her over big time now.

I'd love to have a dog, but the only way I'd ever get one is if I could have more time to spend with one.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> no, I have a big black maine **** as well. A really odd, sweet thing we took in when no one wanted her. But she's really tough to get a decent pic of, she's quite skittish. Her name is Sonja, (we didn't quite intend 2 'S' names it just happened.)
> 
> It took me almost a year to get her to trust me, she took to my wife right away, perhaps my low voice I'm not sure. But I've won her over big time now.
> 
> I'd love to have a dog, but the only way I'd ever get one is if I could have more time to spend with one.


That sounds like a wise decsion, gt. Working from home has me looking after our doxies all day .............. but when my wife comes home from work at 6PM, everyone gets excited.


----------



## groovetube

here's one of the few shots of her a few years ago. As you can see, by this point, she was quite relaxed. I recall the night I brought her home, when I went near her, she would literally hyperventilate. I felt bad, I don't know what happened or what someone may have done to this sweet little soul.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute cat, gt.


----------



## groovetube

thanks G. SHe loves the puffy back pillows on this older couch. We may have to give consideration to this as we soon start looking at a new couch.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> thanks G. SHe loves the puffy back pillows on this older couch. We may have to give consideration to this as we soon start looking at a new couch.


I hear you, gt. Same situation here. Each of our doxies has a favorite chair or couch.


----------



## groovetube

ha! Looks like heaven for dogs!


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> ha! Looks like heaven for dogs!


True heaven is being able to cuddle up next to grandma ................. and then to climb all over her ................ :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> ha! Looks like heaven for dogs!


Of course, hell for doxies would be getting caught having chewed a whole in a box in the bookcase  , waiting for severe punishment from Dr.G. XX) XX) ........................ and then being let off the hook for looking so cute. :love2:


----------



## groovetube

ah yes, the cuddle. I have one of those 2 (or 50). Generally the black one tries to get away from the siamese, but Sylvia (siamese) always finds her and goes in for the cuddle. Sonja just kinda puts up with it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Really cute, gt. Our doxies love to cuddle, especially as pups.


----------



## johnp

Great pictures you guys -- thanks so much for sharing them with us all.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Great pictures you guys -- thanks so much for sharing them with us all.


No problem, johnp. I have hundreds of pics .............. digital pictures have been a blessing to pet owners.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

One lucky puppy ...............


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com
> 
> One lucky puppy ...............


One lucky puppy indeed. Too bad the story is so sparse on details... Inquiring minds want to know more.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> One lucky puppy indeed. Too bad the story is so sparse on details... Inquiring minds want to know more.


Well, at least he is alive ...............


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Well, at least he is alive ...............


Indeed. The most important thing of all.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Of course, hell for doxies would be getting caught having chewed a whole in a box in the bookcase  , waiting for severe punishment from Dr.G. XX) XX) ........................ and then being let off the hook for looking so cute. :love2:


Those pics are just too cute... Great captures Marc!


----------



## groovetube

Dr.G. said:


> Really cute, gt. Our doxies love to cuddle, especially as pups.


They are really cute G. Send 3 please 

I kid!!!! (sorta...)



johnp said:


> Great pictures you guys -- thanks so much for sharing them with us all.


thanks. We love these two a bunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Those pics are just too cute... Great captures Marc!





groovetube said:


> They are really cute G. Send 3 please
> 
> I kid!!!! (sorta...)
> 
> 
> 
> thanks. We love these two a bunch.


Let's see, three plus two ............... how about settling for two each??? Or we could go with the five, just not all the same gender.


----------



## groovetube

dear god.

Well now I'll have to dig for a kitten shot of Sylvia.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> dear god.
> 
> Well now I'll have to dig for a kitten shot of Sylvia.


Well, pups and kittens are the cutest, gt.


----------



## groovetube

Sylvia not long after we got her home at 10 weeks old. When I first saw her at the breeders, she was pure white. The points come in after a few more weeks. She's become much darker as you can see in the later pic in the laundry basket. Sleeping after she first, cleaned my entire face. I had to let her do it apparently. Very territorial these siamese things.


----------



## Dr.G.

Really cute, gt. Trade you a couple of doxie pups for a kitten like that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here are the pictures of the two litters of pups sired by our doxie, Gus. Poor Gus looks pooped after being a stud dog ............... twice. :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

An amazing story of survival.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Cute. We should get our doxies on the treadmill once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

I would have a better chance teaching my doxies to read than to keep them off our couch.


----------



## Dr.G.

10. Dachshund | Long Live the Lab! The AKC names the 10 Most Popular Dog Breeds for 2012 | TIME.com

Doxies have fallen to #10.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some of these animals are someone's pet!!! 

Why I can’t smoke weed, as told by animals | Death and Taxes


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

An interesting story about a therapy dog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

This is one lucky puppy.


----------



## Sonal

Scottie pinwheel!

Scottie Pinwheel - YouTube


----------



## groovetube

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

wow. Look at the eyes on this thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Scottie pinwheel!
> 
> Scottie Pinwheel - YouTube


Really cute. Our pups never moved about like that ........... they either waited their turn, or just stepped into the dish.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com
> 
> wow. Look at the eyes on this thing.


Amazing story, gt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here are two pictures of a puppy that our male, Gus, sired out in Regina.


----------



## iMouse

*squeeeeee*

But ask them to take a step back next time they take a picture.

I'm sure the pup has a top to 'his' head.



And now, for Dachshund U.N.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> *squeeeeee*
> 
> But ask them to take a step back next time they take a picture.
> 
> I'm sure the pup has a top to 'his' head.
> 
> 
> 
> And now, for Dachshund U.N.


Yes, poor cropping I think. That is what was sent to me.

Saw this doxie UN before ............ interesting. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

CNN Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Worth a second look.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com
> 
> An amazing story of survival.


There is nothing like a mothers love.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com
> 
> This is one lucky puppy.


A happy ending.


----------



## screature

Sonal said:


> Scottie pinwheel!
> 
> Scottie Pinwheel - YouTube


A colleague sent this to me the other day...

Too cute.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> CNN Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com
> 
> Worth a second look.


That's one feisty and determined puppy.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> There is nothing like a mothers love.


All too true ................ God bless moms. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> A happy ending.


Very true.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> That's one feisty and determined puppy.


True .............. and I have seen this same thing in our doxie pups which we have bred.


----------



## groovetube

don't know if this will work, a video of my siamese holding down my other one for a good cleaning. This usally happens daily for about a good 20 minutes or so until the black one has had enough and swats.

edit, nope didn't work.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> don't know if this will work, a video of my siamese holding down my other one for a good cleaning. This usally happens daily for about a good 20 minutes or so until the black one has had enough and swats.
> 
> edit, nope didn't work.


Send recent pics of your cat ............... No one dislikes a Siamese. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Flower-gifting sloth melts YouTube hearts - Manitoba - CBC News

Even cuter than doxie pups .............


----------



## Dr.G.

Still, who needs a working dishwasher when you have doxie pups?????


----------



## iMouse

I think it's fantastic that you have those little guys running about every so many months, and get paid for it!!!!

Parting is such sweet sorrow, but another batch will soon follow.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Still, who needs a working dishwasher when you have doxie pups?????


Or a dog named Bailey... I don't have any photos catching him in the act but every time we load the dishwasher... here comes Bailey...


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> I think it's fantastic that you have those little guys running about every so many months, and get paid for it!!!!
> 
> Parting is such sweet sorrow, but another batch will soon follow.


These pups were fathered by Gus, who we have here. That litter is in Regina.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine looking dog, Screature.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> I think it's fantastic that you have those little guys running about every so many months, and get paid for it!!!!
> 
> Parting is such sweet sorrow, but another batch will soon follow.


For the record, one does not make money as a breeder unless you are a back yard breeder who just pumps out pups and sells them without papers or shots. True CKC registered breeders do not make money unless they keep one of the pups and he/she becomes a true champion. Personally, the best dog we have ever owned was a mutt.


Still, yes, "parting is such sweet sorrow", especially since we will not sell a puppy to anyone before the puppy is at least 10 weeks old and properly weaned and socialized. By then, you get attached to the puppy and cry if you have to put it on a plane to travel to another province.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> A fine looking dog, Screature.


Thank you Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Thank you Marc.


No problem. I like his profile.


----------



## screature

Profile?!

Is he on Facebook defying my explicit instructions?

Bad Bailey... bad boy.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Profile?!
> 
> Is he on Facebook defying my explicit instructions?
> 
> Bad Bailey... bad boy.


:lmao::lmao:

Profile as in side view.


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> For the record, one does not make money as a breeder unless you are a back yard breeder who just pumps out pups and sells them without papers or shots.


Sorry Marc, make that re-paid, for the costs associated with nurturing them for those 10 weeks.

And the cost of keeping their sire/dame well fed.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Sorry Marc, make that re-paid, for the costs associated with nurturing them for those 10 weeks.
> 
> And the cost of keeping their sire/dame well fed.


Make that "lose money", even at a price of $1000 a puppy. Luckily, we have only had to have one C-section to save the life of the mom and pups. The other four litters were done here in our home in a whelping box, with my wife being the mid-wife and me her helper.


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> Make that "lose money", even at a price of $1000 a puppy. Luckily, we have only had to have one C-section to save the life of the mom and pups. The other four litters were done here in our home in a whelping box, with my wife being the mid-wife and me her helper.


That's cheap. 

Canine Vision Canada figures their working dogs at about $20K out the door.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::lmao:
> 
> Profile as in side view.


Phew... now I don't have to scold him after all, what a relief.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> That's cheap.
> 
> Canine Vision Canada figures their working dogs at about $20K out the door.


Those are highly trained dogs ................. our doxies go mostly to pet homes. Some go to show homes, and some work while others help their owners with their work.


----------



## iMouse

I've seen the chess pup many times. Such a good picture.

And is that JFK with a baby Doxie??


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> I've seen the chess pup many times. Such a good picture.
> 
> And is that JFK with a baby Doxie??


Yes, that pup playing chess is a classic pic ............ not one of our doxies, however.

Yes, JFK as a young man owned a mini smooth doxie.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Phew... now I don't have to scold him after all, what a relief.


No, Bailey deserves love and praise. No need to scold him.


----------



## SINC

Trotter the bulldog gets all dressed up, becomes Instagram sensation - Animal Tracks


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Trotter the bulldog gets all dressed up, becomes Instagram sensation - Animal Tracks


Cute ..............


----------



## screature

This video is very funny.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






The story can be found here:

Is this the funniest pug EVER? Hilarious home video of adorable dog who CANNOT RUN goes viral with 4.4m YouTube hits



> She suffers from harmless neurological condition called ataxia


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting item, screature. Thanks for sharing it with all of us. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, doxies are not known for being able to do tricks or to fetch. However, they do like their toys.


----------



## Dr.G.

CNN Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

I can't imagine our doxies being this helpful.


----------



## SINC

Cute dress up costume for your dog.


----------



## screature

:lmao: That's too funny! Very clever.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> :lmao: That's too funny! Very clever.


True ............ must have been from a Santa Clause parade. :lmao::clap:


----------



## JCCanuck

*Mad Max!*

My daughter picked up the family cat, Max, for a hug but he wasn't in the mood and gave this air of displeasure...


----------



## screature

*Mad Max: The Movie Poster*


----------



## Dr.G.

Still a cute cat ................


----------



## JCCanuck

:lmao::lmao::lmao:
Good one screature on Max's Poster!
It was the catnip freebasing in his early years that lead to this lifestyle.


----------



## JCCanuck

Dr.G. said:


> Still a cute cat ................


Cute not in Max's vocabulary, he prefers studman!
tt


----------



## screature

JCCanuck said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao:
> 
> Good one screature on Max's Poster!
> 
> *It was the catnip freebasing in his early years that lead to this lifestyle.*


Thanks JCCanuck it was a lot of fun to do...

Just say no to drugs!


----------



## JCCanuck

*News Update on Mad Max....*

....apparently is wasn't just a hug that lead to Mad Max's disgruntlement. An unnamed source sent me this photo of Max and my daughter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Even cuter ..................


----------



## Dr.G.

BBC News - Driving school for dogs in New Zealand

Still, doxies have been doing this for years .............. and on the highways of SK.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we have finished a weekend of mating .................. of Rudy and Gracie. We will know in about a month if this was a successful match, and if it was then pups will be born sometime in mid-May. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dog getting lectured on MSN Video

How can anyone be angry at this small dog????????


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Dog getting lectured on MSN Video
> 
> How can anyone be angry at this small dog????????


I think she should have a finger or two waved at her!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I think she should have a finger or two waved at her!!!!!


:lmao:


----------



## iMouse

The poor thing probably thinks "Oh boy, this is the end of me."

Just look at his eyes.

Well, either that, or, "This woman is certifiable. GET ME OUT OF HERE!!"


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> The poor thing probably thinks "Oh boy, this is the end of me."
> 
> Just look at his eyes.
> 
> Well, either that, or, "This woman is certifiable. GET ME OUT OF HERE!!"


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Dog getting lectured on MSN Video
> 
> How can anyone be angry at this small dog????????





johnp said:


> I think she should have a finger or two waved at her!!!!!


That is just pathetic... listen to the people in the background laughing while the poor little thing is quivering while being chastised all for their pleasure to see and record its reaction. tptptptp 

I agree with johnp. What they were doing borders on animal abuse. 

Disgusting IMO.


----------



## Dr.G.

CNN Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Cute ................


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is my doxie, Rudy, wondering where all the snow has gone.


----------



## Dr.G.

CNN Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Cute ............... but putting the peanut butter back in the fridge?????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

CNN Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Our doxies try to do this to us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sweet dog cares for a child with Down syndrome

Sweet ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

CNN Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Three cheers for Obie ................. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

A friend of mine took this picture of her doxies. Looks like half a jury ..............


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> A friend of mine took this picture of her doxies. Looks like half a jury ..............


Some great expressions there .. look at the one on the far right!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Some great expressions there .. look at the one on the far right!!


Yes. Her doxies all have great expressions, but I am amazed that she was able to get all six to sit at the same moment.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Yes. Her doxies all have great expressions, but I am amazed that she was able to get all six to sit at the same moment.


I agree ... I was thinking the same thing!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I agree ... I was thinking the same thing!!


I could never get our doxies to do this, johnp.


----------



## screature

*Sick and Twisted*

Quebec mayor apparently enjoys running over cats



> CTV News is reporting that the mayor of Huntingdon, Que., says he deliberately tries to kill cats while driving his pickup truck.
> 
> “First of all, cats have no business being in the road. If it’s a stray cat in the road, bang, I accelerate,”


Animal cruelty laws are so lax in this country that it is not likely much will happen to him on the legal front but I sure hope he get booted out of office and shunned by his community.

Disgusting.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Quebec mayor apparently enjoys running over cats
> 
> 
> 
> Animal cruelty laws are so lax in this country that it is not likely much will happen to him on the legal front but I sure hope he get booted out of office and shunned by his community.
> 
> Disgusting.


Agreed, screature. tptptptp


----------



## bryanc

What a scumbag. People should show up to the next council meeting with all the dead cats they can find on the roads and heap them on the Mayor's desk.


----------



## mrjimmy

Or accidentally accelerate when he is spotted crossing the street.

“First of all, Mayors have no business being in the road. If it’s a Mayor in the road, bang, I accelerate,”


----------



## iMouse

Make that lawyers and there would quickly be legal road kill everywhere.


----------



## screature

iMouse said:


> Make that lawyers and there would quickly be legal road kill everywhere.


It would help if lawyers had to wear florescent tags indicating them as such... a night time "hit and run" is much more likely to go "undetected".


----------



## iMouse

We could go on for quite a while with this line of thinking  , but alas, it is about squished pussies. 

EDIT: Born out of curiosity.

Yep, he's a lawyer. :lmao:


----------



## JCCanuck

*Cleo!*

Good ol' Cleo doing what she does best, resting.


----------



## JCCanuck

*Tiki!*

Tiki is my brother's cat in Buckhorn area. He has 6 claws.


----------



## screature

Cleo is very cute and Tiki is very handsom.

One of my uncles used to have a cat that had no less than 6 toes on each foot. As I recall she had 27 in all. 6,6,7 and 8. She was a perfectly normal and typical cat in every other way though.


----------



## Dr.G.

I wondered why Gus was moping in the chair. Seems as if Clover, the 3 1/2 month old pup, has been stealing his favorite toys.


----------



## screature

Isn't Gus the boss?


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Isn't Gus the boss?


No, Gus is Mr. Softy. He never grew up with toys, and so, any of our dogs who take his toys knows that they will not be confronted by him. He is the biggest of our doxies, but is a gentle soul. He will come into my home office with those sad eyes to let me know that yet another toy was taken from him.


----------



## screature

Poor Gus. :-(

Nasty puppies.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Poor Gus. :-(
> 
> Nasty puppies.


Well, she is going on 4 months of age and Gus is over 4 years old. Still, he is starting to play with her.


----------



## Dr.G.

Operation puppy rescue - CNN.com Video

A sweet reunion.


----------



## screature

A great story Dr. G...

Sometimes it takes animals to bring out the best in us.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> A great story Dr. G...
> 
> Sometimes it takes animals to bring out the best in us.


Very true, Steve. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## DR Hannon

Snakes anyone?


----------



## screature

I don't mind snakes, I had to look after one for a while when a friend went on vacation. But personally for me they rank right up there with fish for me in terms of "cuddliness".


----------



## DR Hannon

This one likes to be held. Very good natured and tolerates Ronnie very well.


----------



## screature

*'Fearless' Wiener Dog Loses Life Saving Family Friends from Bear Attack*





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






The Force family will forever remember their little dachshund Bradley as being larger than life.

"He was only four to five pounds, but in his mind I think he thought he was 100 lbs," Lisa Force told 7&4 News.

Bradley — or Brad as he was known to his loved ones — died tragically last week from wounds he sustained fighting off a black bear that was preparing to pounce on two Force family friends.

The two men were riding in a golf cart through the woods by the Forces' Oscoda County, Michigan, house, when they suddenly encountered a mama bear and her cubs.

As the 400-pound bear "stared the men down," they readied themselves for the worst.

And that's when Bradley leapt into action.

Literally: "Brad jumped off the golf cart and attacked the big bear, they got into a scuffle," John Force told UpNorthLive.

Though he managed to scare the bear away and return to the men, Bardley's bite wounds proved too severe, and he passed away an hour later.

"I believe honestly the outcome would've been different if Brad had not been with him," John said. "If the bear had attacked Brad, It certainly would've attacked the men who were bigger than Brad."

Being "fearless" was in Brad's nature, said Lisa, who noted that he often outshines the family's two other, much larger dogs.

"I would expect him to protect me before the rottweilers probably," she said.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Force family will forever remember their little dachshund Bradley as being larger than life.
> 
> "He was only four to five pounds, but in his mind I think he thought he was 100 lbs," Lisa Force told 7&4 News.
> 
> Bradley — or Brad as he was known to his loved ones — died tragically last week from wounds he sustained fighting off a black bear that was preparing to pounce on two Force family friends.
> 
> The two men were riding in a golf cart through the woods by the Forces' Oscoda County, Michigan, house, when they suddenly encountered a mama bear and her cubs.
> 
> As the 400-pound bear "stared the men down," they readied themselves for the worst.
> 
> And that's when Bradley leapt into action.
> 
> Literally: "Brad jumped off the golf cart and attacked the big bear, they got into a scuffle," John Force told UpNorthLive.
> 
> Though he managed to scare the bear away and return to the men, Bardley's bite wounds proved too severe, and he passed away an hour later.
> 
> "I believe honestly the outcome would've been different if Brad had not been with him," John said. "If the bear had attacked Brad, It certainly would've attacked the men who were bigger than Brad."
> 
> Being "fearless" was in Brad's nature, said Lisa, who noted that he often outshines the family's two other, much larger dogs.
> 
> "I would expect him to protect me before the rottweilers probably," she said.


Saw this story in a different source, but it still spoke of the heroics of this brave little doxie. One of our doxies took on an alligator ............. although the gator was of no danger to me or my family. 

Then there was little Casey who was told by his dad, Jack, that Casey was going to go hunting his first badger ............ alone. The look on Casey's face is priceless.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## screature

It has been too long without anyone posting here.

Here is Bailey saying "What did you say"?

He turned 12 years old on December 28th 2013.


----------



## Dr.G.

Classic pic, screature. I love it when a dog cocks their head to hear something. Here is a picture of Clover who, while not fully cocking her head, is still focusing upon the photographer who is trying to encourage her to stand up.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Classic pic, screature. I* love it when a dog cocks their head to hear something. * Here is a picture of Clover who, while not fully cocking her head, is still focusing upon the photographer who is trying to encourage her to stand up.


What I find funny/fascinating about it is at times we exhibit similar behavior, cocking our heads to the side when we just don't quite get what the other person is saying.

With us it is more subtle but I have seen it time and a gain.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> What I find funny/fascinating about it is at times we exhibit similar behavior, cocking our heads to the side when we just don't quite get what the other person is saying.
> 
> With us it is more subtle but I have seen it time and a gain.


Very perceptive and very true, screature. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

... "you wanted my attention for something?" ...


----------



## screature

..."Now be quick about it and get to the point."


----------



## johnp

screature ... on the mark!

... "yes, I'm on the dining room table .... but don't start on me"!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good ones, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rudy, and his daughter, Clover.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clover, and her mom, Gracie.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Rudy, and his daughter, Clover.





Dr.G. said:


> Clover, and her mom, Gracie.


Beautiful K9s Dr.G.

Here is my "Best Boy" Bailey trying to wake me up as documented by my wife:


----------



## Dr.G.

How touching, screature. He is a fine dog.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> How touching, screature. He is a fine dog.


Thanks Dr.G. 

I really will be beside myself when he is gone. 

The only reason why I mention it is that he is getting old now so I know the invertible is coming sooner than I would like and I don't think I am prepared to handle it.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Thanks Dr.G.
> 
> I really will be beside myself when he is gone.
> 
> The only reason why I mention it is that he is getting old now so I know the invertible is coming sooner than I would like and I don't think I am prepared to handle it.


I hear you, Steve. I have experienced this myself all too often. Still, remember the good times you shared with him. Paix, mon ami.

Rainbow Bridge Poem - Petloss.com


----------



## screature

I saw this and immediately thought of you Dr. G...

Now that's what we call a seadog: Dashing dachshund dresses as ship's captain, shark and pirate on his luxury Caribbean getaway


----------



## Macfury

screature said:


> I saw this and immediately thought of you Dr. G...


Why on earth would that make you think of Dr. G. Does he enjoy sea cruises?


----------



## screature

I think his doxies do... he has a boat.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> I saw this and immediately thought of you Dr. G...
> 
> Now that's what we call a seadog: Dashing dachshund dresses as ship's captain, shark and pirate on his luxury Caribbean getaway


Cool. Thanks for the pic, screature. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Why on earth would that make you think of Dr. G. Does he enjoy sea cruises?


No, I don't, Macfury.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video: Mama bear saves cub on highway - The Globe and Mail

Sweet.


----------



## Dr.G.

If Your Dog Could Text, He Would Probably Send You Messages Like These.

My doxies could text some of these.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Cool. Thanks for the pic, screature. Paix, mon ami.


There are many others if you follow the link.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Thanks Dr.G.
> 
> I really will be beside myself when he is gone.
> 
> The only reason why I mention it is that he is getting old now so I know the invertible is coming sooner than I would like and I don't think I am prepared to handle it.


No one is fully prepared for this reality of Life, screature. Know that you both shared some quality time together and that he will be with you forever in your memories. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> There are many others if you follow the link.


Yes ............... this doxie was a true adventurer.


----------



## SINC

Farewell little buddy, you will be missed. :-(

TAO 

April 9, 2000 - June 1, 2014


----------



## Macfury

Sorry to hear it SINC. My condolences. Don't wait too long to invite another dog friend into your life.


----------



## Dr.G.

So sorry to hear this, Don. I know the feelings you are experiencing now, and while there are no words that can comfort you and your family, keep in mind that Little Tao is out of pain now. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## screature

Really sorry to hear of Tao's passing Don, it is really hard. I know having lost several dogs since childhood. 

My condolences to you and your wife.


----------



## Dr.G.

A rescue dog is being called a hero after saving the life of a baby

A debt for a loving home paid in full.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> A rescue dog is being called a hero after saving the life of a baby
> 
> A debt for a loving home paid in full.


Wonderful story! Thanks for sharing Dr.G.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Wonderful story! Thanks for sharing Dr.G.


Yes, screature, it was a touching story. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dying dog checks off his bucket list - CNN.com Video

Sweet, albeit sad.


----------



## SINC

Macfury said:


> Sorry to hear it SINC. My condolences. Don't wait too long to invite another dog friend into your life.


We didn't. Meet Ely (pronounced eelee) our daughter's new 9 week old four pound Goldendoodle.

You can read about Goldendoodles here: Available Miniature Goldendoodles

She's a sweetheart and fills a month-long void.


----------



## Dr.G.

:love2:Sweet. Love that face .............


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> We didn't. Meet Ely (pronounced eelee) our daughter's new 9 week old four pound Goldendoodle.
> 
> You can read about Goldendoodles here: Available Miniature Goldendoodles
> 
> She's a sweetheart and fills a month-long void.


Good news SINC. Ely is very cute.

I hadn't heard of mini Goldendoodles before but we have a couple of standard Goldendoodles in the neighbourhood. They are sweet and smart dogs but still have that "retriever" in them so they have that puppy energy and behaviour until they are about 3 years old or so. 

Puppies are a lot of work but they bring much joy as well.

I wish you many happy and healthy years together.


----------



## Macfury

Great news, SINC--what a sweet pup!


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> We didn't. Meet Ely (pronounced eelee) our daughter's new 9 week old four pound Goldendoodle. She's a sweetheart and fills a month-long void.


Good news Don, and yes, she sure is a sweetheart!!


----------



## screature

Ohh, also Don, please post more pics of Ely... It would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Ohh, also Don, please post more pics of Ely... It would be greatly appreciated!


A couple of quick iPhone snaps Steve, not great quality, but she is sooo tiny.


----------



## SINC

Aw, what the heck, one more. Havin' a drink on the patio this afternoon at 30° f. (She just chews everything!)


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Aw, what the heck, one more. Havin' a drink on the patio this afternoon at 30° f. (She just chews everything!)


Now that's a keeper. Too cute.


----------



## Dr.G.

What a sweet pic, Don. I agree with screature, it's a keeper ............ both the pic and the pup.


----------



## SINC

http://www.buzzfeed.com/alanwhite/t...-day-on-earth-is-beautiful-and-hear?bftw=main


----------



## Macfury

SINC said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/alanwhite/t...-day-on-earth-is-beautiful-and-hear?bftw=main


SINC, that site needs to come with a major warning to prepare all who love dogs.


----------



## johnp

Macfury said:


> SINC, that site needs to come with a major warning to prepare all who love dogs.


So true ... that was quite a piece, and definitely provided a little "choke-up" time.


----------



## SINC

Macfury said:


> SINC, that site needs to come with a major warning to prepare all who love dogs.


I posted it after watching it and shedding a tear, but it carries the feelings of all who love dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/alanwhite/t...-day-on-earth-is-beautiful-and-hear?bftw=main





Macfury said:


> SINC, that site needs to come with a major warning to prepare all who love dogs.





johnp said:


> So true ... that was quite a piece, and definitely provided a little "choke-up" time.





SINC said:


> I posted it after watching it and shedding a tear, but it carries the feelings of all who love dogs.


Sad, but with a bittersweet tone at the end.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow! Great story since it is true.

Blind Rescue Dog Saves 14-Year-Old Girl From Drowning! He’s An Absolute HERO! I’m So Amazed! | PetFlow Blog - The most interesting news for pet parents around the world.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=799677633377225&set=vb.207933782551616&type=2&theater

A true pet ............. even to the end of life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Frank, the happiest dog ever - YouTube

Sweet.


----------



## Dr.G.

How sweet.

Rescued Baby Monkey Takes Her First Bath, And It’s The Most Beautiful Thing I’ve Ever Seen! | PetFlow Blog - The most interesting news for pet parents around the world.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dogs feel jealousy, science confirms - Technology & Science - CBC News

Surprise ........... surprise .............. of course, we already knew this.


----------



## SINC

Always follow instructions . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Always follow instructions . . .


Good one. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Well, a new trick is being played at our house by Ely the puppy. I think she may be part cat. She went into the upstairs bathroom and grabbed the toilet paper roll and ran with it all through the house until it broke, then went back and grabbed it again and repeated three times until the entire roll was on the floor.

Crystal tells me she did the same thing yesterday to the roll in the basement bathroom.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, a new trick is being played at our house by Ely the puppy. I think she may be part cat. She went into the upstairs bathroom and grabbed the toilet paper roll and ran with it all through the house until it broke, then went back and grabbed it again and repeated three times until the entire roll was on the floor.
> 
> Crystal tells me she did the same thing yesterday to the roll in the basement bathroom.


That is what our doxies do as well, Sinc. Somehow, they can go from the upstairs bathroom all the way down the stairs into the living room without breaking the roll. Amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute ..........

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203796361776833


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Cute ..........
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203796361776833


Cute indeed, not to mention smart!

A great dog toy and a great dog.

I want to know where I can get one of those toys!


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Always follow instructions . . .





Dr.G. said:


> Good one. :lmao::lmao:





SINC said:


> Well, a new trick is being played at our house by Ely the puppy. I think she may be part cat. She went into the upstairs bathroom and grabbed the toilet paper roll and ran with it all through the house until it broke, then went back and grabbed it again and repeated three times until the entire roll was on the floor.
> 
> Crystal tells me she did the same thing yesterday to the roll in the basement bathroom.





Dr.G. said:


> That is what our doxies do as well, Sinc. Somehow, they can go from the upstairs bathroom all the way down the stairs into the living room without breaking the roll. Amazing.


Our Maggie, who is now 13, has had a few incontinence problems for a couple of years (all checked with the vet and it simply comes down to her age).

Luckily for us, she has the intelligence to see where we go to poo and pee and so when she has an overnight problem she goes in either bathroom, one of which is ceramic and the other linoleum. Either way it make for a nice and easy cleanup, relatively speaking.

She is a smart dog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Talk about cute .................

He Laid On The Floor Next To This Puppy And The Most AMAZING Thing Happened! | PetFlow Blog - The most interesting news for pet parents around the world.


----------



## screature

Our lovely Maggie left us last Thursday. She was almost 16 and up until a few weeks ago she acted like a puppy when it came to energy. She was almost always happy and content. She was quite the character.

There is much to say but I can't post it all here as it would be self indulgent.

Thank you Maggie for all the love and happiness that you gave.

I will miss you forever lovely girl.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> View attachment 59010
> 
> 
> Our lovely Maggie left us last Thursday. She was almost 16 and up until a few weeks ago she acted like a puppy when it came to energy. She was almost always happy and content. She was quite the character.
> 
> There is much to say but I can't post it all here as it would be self indulgent.
> 
> Thank you Maggie for all the love and happiness that you gave.
> 
> I will miss you forever lovely girl.


So sorry to hear of your loss, Steve. I know the pain. Still, the memories of Maggie shall be with you always. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Sorry to hear that Steve, but take heart. That is what happened to us when Tao passed a year ago. Our new lady Ely took our hearts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pound Puppy Refused To Let Go Of Her Friend. The Reason Brought Me To Tears...

How I hope that this is true. Over the years, we have taken in three dogs who were to be euthanized if no one would take them. All turned out quite well.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> So sorry to hear of your loss, Steve. I know the pain. Still, the memories of Maggie shall be with you always. Paix, mon ami.





SINC said:


> Sorry to hear that Steve, but take heart. That is what happened to us when Tao passed a year ago. Our new lady Ely took our hearts.


Thank you for your condolences. 

it is hard.

We have no children so our dogs are our kids, strange as that might sound...

It was a difficult day for me. I think I was being "strong" for my wife in the early days of her passing but it really hit me today... so sad and feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Thank you for your condolences.
> 
> it is hard.
> 
> We have no children so our dogs are our kids, strange as that might sound...
> 
> It was a difficult day for me. I think I was being "strong" for my wife in the early days of her passing but it really hit me today... so sad and feeling sorry for myself.


Steve, that is a normal feeling. It shall diminish somewhat over time, but luckily the memory of your dog shall last a lifetime. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Sorry to hear that Steve, but take heart. That is what happened to us when Tao passed a year ago. Our new lady Ely took our hearts.


Sorry SINC I neglected to comment on your post regarding Ely. She looks like a nice dog, Some sort of Poodle mix?

She looks a little bit older. Did you rescue her?


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Sorry SINC I neglected to comment on your post regarding Ely. She looks like a nice dog, Some sort of Poodle mix?
> 
> She looks a little bit older. Did you rescue her?


No, we got her last year as a puppy about a month after Tao passed. She was a year old in April and is a mini golden doodle. She filled the void very quickly.


----------



## screature

*Many tears...*









Our Dear Bailey left us yesterday at 3:10pm. He died on my lap at home quietly and peacefully via home euthanasia.

Two Saturdays ago on a walk he collapsed and I picked him up like a rag doll and ran him home. We took him to the emergency vet where they said that his heart disease was progressing and we should double up his meds. They sent the report to our regular vet and we made an appointment for him on Wednesday of last week (the earliest available). The long and the short of it was that the X-rays showed that he had fluid in and around his lungs plus a mass in his spleen also possibly on his heart and that the most humane thing to do would be to put him down. Our vet was going to be away on a conference until the end of the week-end and so we asked if he thought he could last until he got back. He said yes and so we had almost 5 last days with him. He was very weak and slept most of the time and when taking him out for a very slow walk he was unstable and couldn't go any further than a quarter of a block. The only thing that he would eat was chicken up until the morning of his scheduled euthanasia when he wouldn't even eat that.

He was 98 (14) so he lived a long life and had a great companion in Maggie our other dog (who passed away last July). He was a very happy dog who loved to play more than eat and we were blessed to have him so long as he was blessed to have us and Maggie as he was very much loved and very well taken care of.

Of course at this time Nick and I are heart broken, I think we have both cried more and harder than we ever have before in our lives, with more to come I am sure. The house seems so empty and quiet now and we both still see him everywhere we look.

But all off this is our own selfish suffering and grief, we know we did the right thing by ending Bailey's suffering.

He will be very much missed and never forgotten and as time moves on and the pain subsides all we will have is wonderful memories.

Here is the last picture of Bailey, waiting for the vet to come to the house.


----------



## Macfury

I'm very sorry to hear that Steve. My condolences. 

My own bull terrier died of heart disease at age 13 a few years ago. We let him eat whatever he wanted in those final months. Mine also died with his head on my lap as I drove to the vet. 

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## screature

Macfury said:


> I'm very sorry to hear that Steve. My condolences.
> 
> My own bull terrier died of heart disease at age 13 a few years ago. We let him eat whatever he wanted in those final months. Mine also died with his head on my lap as I drove to the vet.
> 
> My thoughts are with you.


Thank you Peter, your condolences and thoughts are much appreciated.


----------



## SINC

I think we all know what losing a dearly loved pet can mean, but not until it strikes us in the heart. Sympathies to you and yours Steve. Bailey was a fine companion indeed.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> I think we all know what losing a dearly loved pet can mean, but not until it strikes us in the heart. Sympathies to you and yours Steve. Bailey was a fine companion indeed.


Thank you very much Don.

Regrettably, there are still many other human beings out there who don't respect their pets enough, otherwise our SPCA's and shelters would not be so full of animals looking for a good home.

One has to remember that our pets are of our own creation. They did not exist in the wild, we bred them to be with us as our companions.

Very basic GMO.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Thank you very much Don.
> 
> Regrettably, there are still many other human beings out there who don't respect their pets enough, otherwise our SPCA's and shelters would not be so full of animals looking for a good home.
> 
> One has to remember that our pets are of our own creation. They did not exist in the wild, we bred them to be with us as our companions.
> 
> Very basic GMO.


Very true, screature. :clap::clap: Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> View attachment 66994
> 
> 
> Our Dear Bailey left us yesterday at 3:10pm. He died on my lap at home quietly and peacefully via home euthanasia.
> 
> Two Saturdays ago on a walk he collapsed and I picked him up like a rag doll and ran him home. We took him to the emergency vet where they said that his heart disease was progressing and we should double up his meds. They sent the report to our regular vet and we made an appointment for him on Wednesday of last week (the earliest available). The long and the short of it was that the X-rays showed that he had fluid in and around his lungs plus a mass in his spleen also possibly on his heart and that the most humane thing to do would be to put him down. Our vet was going to be away on a conference until the end of the week-end and so we asked if he thought he could last until he got back. He said yes and so we had almost 5 last days with him. He was very weak and slept most of the time and when taking him out for a very slow walk he was unstable and couldn't go any further than a quarter of a block. The only thing that he would eat was chicken up until the morning of his scheduled euthanasia when he wouldn't even eat that.
> 
> He was 98 (14) so he lived a long life and had a great companion in Maggie our other dog (who passed away last July). He was a very happy dog who loved to play more than eat and we were blessed to have him so long as he was blessed to have us and Maggie as he was very much loved and very well taken care of.
> 
> Of course at this time Nick and I are heart broken, I think we have both cried more and harder than we ever have before in our lives, with more to come I am sure. The house seems so empty and quiet now and we both still see him everywhere we look.
> 
> But all off this is our own selfish suffering and grief, we know we did the right thing by ending Bailey's suffering.
> 
> He will be very much missed and never forgotten and as time moves on and the pain subsides all we will have is wonderful memories.
> 
> Here is the last picture of Bailey, waiting for the vet to come to the house.
> 
> View attachment 67010


Sorry for your loss, Steve. Sadly, my wife and I, as well as many here in ehMacLand, have experienced this sort of loss and can emphasize with you. Still, time heals a bit and the memories remain vivid. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry for your loss, Steve. Sadly, my wife and I, as well as many here in ehMacLand, have experienced this sort of loss and can emphasize with you. Still, *time heals a bit and the memories remain vivid*. Paix, mon ami.


Thanks Marc, we know, it is just difficult when the pain is still so fresh.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Thanks Marc, we know, it is just difficult when the pain is still so fresh.


True. We lost Daisy in January, our 14 year old foundation bitch, who lived long enough to play with her great grandchildren, her grand daughter and her daughter all on one afternoon a few days before she died. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## screature

*Too much to do, no time to post....*

This boy has been the joyful occupation of my life for the the last week.

Meet Jimmy from Nunavut, a Havanese, go figure.










I am already in love even though we have had him only a week ago tomorrow.


----------



## Macfury

Hey, screature, that looks like a sweet-natured pup! I'm happy that you jumped right in to welcome another canine addition to the family!


----------



## SINC

I hope he also brings you some peace, Steve. You deserve some in your life.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> This boy has been the joyful occupation of my life for the the last week.
> 
> Meet Jimmy from Nunavut, a Havanese, go figure.
> 
> 
> View attachment 67793
> 
> 
> I am already in love even though we have had him only a week ago tomorrow.


A fine looking dog, Steve. :love2: Bonne chance, mon ami. :clap:


----------



## screature

*Who rescues who...?*



Macfury said:


> Hey, screature, that looks like a sweet-natured pup! I'm happy that you jumped right in to welcome another canine addition to the family!





SINC said:


> I hope he also brings you some peace, Steve. You deserve some in your life.





Dr.G. said:


> A fine looking dog, Steve. :love2: Bonne chance, mon ami. :clap:


Thank you Peter, Don and Marc. Sorry it took so long to get back to you.

Peter, he is a great natured pup, full of vim and vigor. He loves everyone and everything, I have never had a dog like him. We were going to wait longer than we did to bring another dog into the family, but I was feeling so down after losing Bailey, even after a couple of weeks, that I felt the need/desire to get another dog.

Thank you Don. He has very much indeed. Not to mention now that having him I take much longer walks because he has so much energy to burn.

With Maggie (16) and Bailey (14) our walks kept getting shorter and shorter, they just couldn't go further than half a block toward the end. Yesterday I walked Jimmy for one hour.

Yes Marc he is a fine looking dog, but beyond that and most importantly he has the greatest disposition, he likes other dogs, kids, strangers and even cats. If only he was human he would make a great Parliamentarian.

All that being said dogs like Jimmy are called "rescues" i.e., we rescued them, which in one way we did. But he also rescued me... he rescued me from a deep depression and got me exercising more and getting me out of my own head 24/7.

So who rescues who in the end? I think it is reciprocal as it has always been since the beginning of the time that humans and dogs began living together. It is a symbiotic relationship.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Yes Marc he is a fine looking dog, but beyond that and most importantly he has the greatest disposition, he likes other dogs, kids, strangers and even cats. If only he was human he would make a great Parliamentarian." Good to hear, Steve.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/crusoedachshund/videos/1131761756912318/

Sadly, no Canadian team made it into the playoffs this year.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.facebook.com/crusoedachshund/videos/1131761756912318/
> 
> Sadly, no Canadian team made it into the playoffs this year.



All too sad and funny.


----------



## SINC

There are days when I think that Ely should be the poster girl for 'It's a dog's life'!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> There are days when I think that Ely should be the poster girl for 'It's a dog's life'!


Cute. Our dogs like this pose as well. :love2:


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Cute. *Our dogs like this pose as well*. :love2:





SINC said:


> There are days when I think that Ely should be the poster girl for *'It's a dog's life'!*


I think all dogs do.

When in this pose we have said to all our dogs while rubbing their bellies, "Tummy, tum tum" over and over again until they are satisfied. I don't know how it started but it is a tradition now... One that happens several times every day.

On the flip side for dogs without companionship or activity there is so much boredom, I can't imagine how that would be for them.

As pet owners I think it is our responsibility to provide them with active stimulation every day and not just for a few minutes. They need activity and mental stimulation just like we do every day to be happy and healthy.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> I think all dogs do.
> 
> When in this pose we have said to all our dogs while rubbing their bellies, "Tummy, tum tum" over and over again until they are satisfied. I don't know how it started but it is a tradition now... One that happens several times every day.
> 
> On the flip side for dogs without companionship or activity there is so much boredom, I can't imagine how that would be for them.
> 
> As pet owners I think it is our responsibility to provide them with active stimulation every day and not just for a few minutes. They need activity and mental stimulation just like we do every day to be happy and healthy.


Very true, Steve.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Very true, Steve.


Thanks Marc. So how are your dogs doing, and beyond that how are you and your family doing? I have been so caught up in my own affairs that I forget to ask.

Mea Culpa.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Thanks Marc. So how are your dogs doing, and beyond that how are you and your family doing? I have been so caught up in my own affairs that I forget to ask.
> 
> Mea Culpa.


All is going well here. I retired in Dec. but am actually teaching the same courses I would normally teach Winter/Spring/Fall semester, only this time I am a sessional.

The dogs are well. We lost Daisy, the 14 1/2 year old great grandmother to the pups in Jan. We are now "down" to five dogs -- Gracie, the grandmother of the pups, Abby, the great aunt of the pups, Chip, their half brother and Stella and Teddy, the pups in these pictures.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> All is going well here. I retired in Dec. but am actually teaching the same courses I would normally teach Winter/Spring/Fall semester, only this time I am a sessional.
> 
> The dogs are well. We lost Daisy, the 14 1/2 year old great grandmother to the pups in Jan. We are now "down" to five dogs -- Gracie, the grandmother of the pups, Abby, the great aunt of the pups, Chip, their half brother and Stella and Teddy, the pups in these pictures.


Hi Marc,

I am glad to hear that you and your family are doing well.

Nice that you could retire and still have some work more or less on your own terms.

Sorry to hear about Daisy, no matter how many dogs we have it is still a loss that will be felt for a long time. :-(

Great photos! Please post more.

Steve


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Hi Marc,
> 
> I am glad to hear that you and your family are doing well.
> 
> Nice that you could retire and still have some work more or less on your own terms.
> 
> Sorry to hear about Daisy, no matter how many dogs we have it is still a loss that will be felt for a long time. :-(
> 
> Great photos! Please post more.
> 
> Steve


Thanks, Steve. I was not really ready to retire, even after 38 1/2 years at Memorial. My dean allowed me to teach from Lunenburg, NS since they were all online courses and there was no one ready/willing/able to teach these three grad courses online. So, from the Fall 2014 semester until the end of the Fall 2015 semester, I remained a full professor on the faculty with full pay and benefits. Now, I am just a sessional and have to apply each semester for the courses I would like to teach. 

Still, it gives me more time to work in the garden and care for the dogs. My wife is showing the two pups, and Chip at times, in dog shows from Regina to here in Lunenburg.

These are the five doxies we have left. The picture with the foursome on the green floor were our first four doxies.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, Steve. I was not really ready to retire, even after 38 1/2 years at Memorial. My dean allowed me to teach from Lunenburg, NS since they were all online courses and there was no one ready/willing/able to teach these three grad courses online. So, from the Fall 2014 semester until the end of the Fall 2015 semester, I remained a full professor on the faculty with full pay and benefits. Now, I am just a sessional and have to apply each semester for the courses I would like to teach.
> 
> Still, it gives me more time to work in the garden and care for the dogs. My wife is showing the two pups, and Chip at times, in dog shows from Regina to here in Lunenburg.
> 
> These are the five doxies we have left. The picture with the foursome on the green floor were our first four doxies.


Hi Marc. Lunenberg is a fine town, been there many times. It has a great arts community.

Our family homestead if about half way between Lunenberg and Digby, right next to Kejimukujik National Park. Have you ever been there? The small hamlet is called Maitland Bridge. If you haven't I strongly suggest a day or weekend trip, it is well worth the time.

All fine looking dogs. What are their ages?


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Hi Marc. Lunenberg is a fine town, been there many times. It has a great arts community.
> 
> Our family homestead if about half way between Lunenberg and Digby, right next to Kejimukujik National Park. Have you ever been there? The small hamlet is called Maitland Bridge. If you haven't I strongly suggest a day or weekend trip, it is well worth the time.
> 
> All fine looking dogs. What are their ages?


Yes, Lunenburg is a fine town ........... with one dog for every two people. The shop owners still leave out water dishes for local dogs along Lincoln Street. 

I have been to Kejimukujik National Park once, but not to Maitland Bridge.

Our remaining five doxies are Abby (13), Gracie (8), Chip (3) and the pups, Teddy and Stella, who are 5 1/2 months of age.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, here is a picture of Waldi, brother of Gracie, who lives just outside of Ottawa.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, Lunenburg is a fine town ........... with one dog for every two people. The shop owners still leave out water dishes for local dogs along Lincoln Street.
> 
> I have been to Kejimukujik National Park once, but not to Maitland Bridge.
> 
> Our remaining five doxies are Abby (13), Gracie (8), Chip (3) and the pups, Teddy and Stella, who are 5 1/2 months of age.


Hi Marc, if you went to Keji then whether you knew it or not you were in Maitland Bridge as the entry to the Park off of HWY 8 is in Maitland Bridge.

You know what I just realized my mistake, when you said Lunenberg I was thinking of Liverpool geographically. Lunenberg is farther North along the South shore. I got the two mixed up in terms of where they are but was still referring to Lunenberg in my previous post in the terms that I mentioned. Great town.

Here is a map that I pulled up regarding HWY 8.










And with this map you can see that Maitland Bridge is right at the entry of Keji.









So are any of your remaining 5 doxies still going to be used for breeding?


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Hi Marc, if you went to Keji then whether you knew it or not you were in Maitland Bridge as the entry to the Park off of HWY 8 is in Maitland Bridge.
> 
> You know what I just realized my mistake, when you said Lunenberg I was thinking of Liverpool geographically. Lunenberg is farther North along the South shore. I got the two mixed up in terms of where they are but was still referring to Lunenberg in my previous post in the terms that I mentioned. Great town.
> 
> Here is a map that I pulled up regarding HWY 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with this map you can see that Maitland Bridge is right at the entry of Keji.
> 
> View attachment 68066
> 
> 
> So are any of your remaining 5 doxies still going to be used for breeding?


My wife and I have been to Liverpool and then on to Annapolis Royal, with a stop at the Park. 

Stella might be used for breeding, but more likely Teddy will go to Montreal and breed with one of the pups from a previous litter which we co-own with her current owner. That way, she gets to breed the pups there and we get the pick of the litter. She also keeps all of the money from the sale of the pups.


----------



## Dr.G.

She Leaves Her Shoe On The Floor. When Her Puppy Gets It, You Will Be Speechless... - Hearts Of Pets

This is one amazing Yorkie.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> She Leaves Her Shoe On The Floor. When Her Puppy Gets It, You Will Be Speechless... - Hearts Of Pets
> 
> This is one amazing Yorkie.


No doubt!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> No doubt!!! Thanks for sharing.


Some of our doxies who have gone to homes where they are the only dog have learned a few of these tricks. Our problem is that with so many dogs, it is difficult to get any one of them alone to train them to do tricks.


----------



## Macfury

Here's an environmentally friendly pup. This is from a 1975 book on how to make crafts and clothing using pop top tabs: _Pop Topping_, by Pop-Top Terp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Here's an environmentally friendly pup. This is from a 1975 book on how to make crafts and clothing using pop top tabs: _Pop Topping_, by Pop-Top Terp.


:lmao::clap::lmao::clap: Merci, mon ami.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> *My wife and I have been to Liverpool and then on to Annapolis Royal, with a stop at the Park. *
> 
> Stella might be used for breeding, but more likely Teddy will go to Montreal and breed with one of the pups from a previous litter which we co-own with her current owner. That way, she gets to breed the pups there and we get the pick of the litter. She also keeps all of the money from the sale of the pups.


Then you were definitely were in Maitland Bridge, albeit you just went through it and it would be easy to miss as it is just a little spit of a place.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Then you were definitely were in Maitland Bridge, albeit you just went through it and it would be easy to miss as it is just a little spit of a place.


She recalls the signs for Maitland Bridge, but I didn't. C'est la vie. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> She recalls the signs for Maitland Bridge, but I didn't. C'est la vie. Paix, mon ami.


No worries. When driving it can be easy to miss such signs as you are paying attention to the road. Your navigator (your wife?) pays attention to such things.


----------



## screature

Macfury said:


> Here's an environmentally friendly pup. This is from a 1975 book on how to make crafts and clothing using pop top tabs: _Pop Topping_, by Pop-Top Terp.





Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::clap::lmao::clap: Merci, mon ami.


Sadly, this cheap tin or aluminum amour will provide no protection against a Rottie, Shepard or Pit Bull attack.

Now this is what a well protected doxie needs.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> No worries. When driving it can be easy to miss such signs as you are paying attention to the road. Your navigator (your wife?) pays attention to such things.


Sadly, I was the navigator and missed the signs ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Sadly, this cheap tin or aluminum amour will provide no protection against a Rottie, Shepard or Pit Bull attack.
> 
> Now this is what a well protected doxie needs.
> 
> View attachment 68114


Dachshunds, German for "badger dogs", are bred to go after badgers and wolverines. Thus, "a Rottie, Shepard or Pit Bull attack" does not scare them. Their motto is "death before dishonor". Our original four doxies were used at attack dogs to protect us rather than getting an alarm system. Always alert and ready to spring into action at a moments notice.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Dachshunds, German for "badger dogs", are bred to go after badgers and wolverines. Thus, "a Rottie, Shepard or Pit Bull attack" does not scare them. Their motto is "death before dishonor". Our original four doxies were used at attack dogs to protect us rather than getting an alarm system. Always alert and ready to spring into action at a moments notice.


Their death before dishonor attitude is well known, but it does not mean that they will not die in the case of such attacks.

The poptop armour is definitely inadequate protection.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Their death before dishonor attitude is well known, but it does not mean that they will not die in the case of such attacks.
> 
> The poptop armour is definitely inadequate protection.


I agree about the "poptop armour", Steve. Still, they need nothing when chasing alligators in the Everglades, so nothing is needed when being attacked by other dogs.

We have only had one pup that was a real wimp. Here is Casey with his dad, Jack. You can see the scared look on Casey's face when all his dad was trying to do was to move him to get a toy that was on the floor.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> I agree about the "poptop armour", Steve. Still, they need nothing when chasing alligators in the Everglades, so nothing is needed when being attacked by other dogs.
> 
> We have only had one pup that was a real wimp. Here is Casey with his dad, Jack. You can see the scared look on Casey's face when all his dad was trying to do was to move him to get a toy that was on the floor.


My post was meant to be a joke Marc. Sorry that my form of humour didn't tickle your funny bone and you took it seriously. 

But, just because you choose to walk away from a fight does not make you a wimp.

Maybe all that Casey wanted to do was to negotiate with his father as who had the rights to playtime with that toy and then when his Dad forcefully denied him the toy, he chose to take the path of Gandhi. 

Sometimes walking away takes even greater courage but of a different nature, just on a serious note, as your posts made it that way. Mine was not meant to be serious.


----------



## Macfury

screature said:


> Now this is what a well protected doxie needs.


Nice PhotoShop!


----------



## screature

Thanks Peter!


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> My post was meant to be a joke Marc. Sorry that my form of humour didn't tickle your funny bone and you took it seriously.
> 
> But, just because you choose to walk away from a fight does not make you a wimp.
> 
> Maybe all that Casey wanted to do was to negotiate with his father as who had the rights to playtime with that toy and then when his Dad forcefully denied him the toy, he chose to take the path of Gandhi.
> 
> Sometimes walking away takes even greater courage but of a different nature, just on a serious note, as your posts made it that way. Mine was not meant to be serious.


I knew that you were joking, as was I, Steve. Our doxies are no more vicious that a box of TimBits.  Paix, mon ami.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> I knew that you were joking, as was I, Steve. Our doxies are no more vicious that a box of TimBits.  Paix, mon ami.


Ok then Marc, the only thing is that you did not acknowledge that I was joking without even a :lmao: emoticon and went straight to talking seriously about doxies not needing any defense. That is why I posted further as I thought you were being serious.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Ok then Marc, the only thing is that you did not acknowledge that I was joking without even a :lmao: emoticon and went straight to talking seriously about doxies not needing any defense. That is why I posted further as I thought you were being serious.


Sorry. Next time I shall use an emoticon. Mea culpa. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry. Next time I shall use an emoticon. Mea culpa. Paix, mon ami.


Mo worries Marc. I just misunderstood.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Mo worries Marc. I just misunderstood.


No problem. I should have been a bit clearer given the ferocious nature of doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WO11mjFAD_g[/ame]

Our doxies in training ................


----------



## Dr.G.

A Little Boy Found Out His Dog Needed To Be Put Down. His Reaction Shocked Everyone. - We Love All Animals

A touching story.


----------



## screature

Thanks to FeXL's help I wanted to reinvigorate this thread. We lost our dear boy Bailey about a year ago, he is the dog pictured in the first post of this thread. But we have had a new boy now for quite a while. His name is Jimmy.









We obviously have dozens of others but this was just shortly after we got him.

He is such a nice, nice boy. He likes all dogs and people. He came all the way from Nunavut, but we got him at our local SPCA. The irony is that he is a Havanese, the national dog of Cuba.


----------



## Macfury

Jimmy has the face of a nice boy alright!


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Thanks to FeXL's help I wanted to reinvigorate this thread. We lost our dear boy Bailey about a year ago, he is the dog pictured in the first post of this thread. But we have had a new boy now for quite a while. His name is Jimmy.
> 
> View attachment 76905
> 
> 
> We obviously have dozens of others but this was just shortly after we got him.
> 
> He is such a nice, nice boy. He likes all dogs and people. He came all the way from Nunavut, but we got him at our local SPCA. The irony is that he is a Havanese, the national dog of Cuba.


What a sweet dog, Steve. Such a gentle expression. Looks a bit like our new puppy, Molly, who is a Glen of Imaal terrier (an Irish dog), who came to us from Finland, via Miami Beach, Florida, New York City and then to us here in Lunenburg. We should introduce the two of them someday. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## screature

I watched Louis CK's latest performance on Netflicks (Louis CK 2017) and he talked about the death of dogs as if they were a "warm up" for when a grandmother dies... Got big laughs, good for CK.tptptptp

I have a lot less respect for the man now. He seems to think that I should care more about *his* kids than *my* animals... 

Since this is not the civil thread... f**k. you Louis CK!!!

I used to find the guy kind of funny on occasion but now I am done with him and I hope others who love animals will feel the same way.

Being that he is a part time Dad, he spends less time with his children than a full time pet owner. 

His arrogance and complaints may be funny to some but as a long time dog owner and keeper, which takes a lot of time and money, I find his trite comments offensive. I would rather have posted this to him directly but when going to his site it seems to be very difficult if not impossible, but maybe I missed something.

Anyway his 2017 show on Netflix pissed me off and I will not be watching anything the guy does for a long, long time.

Once again, f**ck you Louis CK!

Here is a picture of my dog that I love:


----------



## Dr.G.

Such a sweet dog, Steve. Love the white markings. Molly would love to play with your dog.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Such a sweet dog, Steve. Love the white markings. Molly would love to play with your dog.


Thanks Don, he does have great markings.

I am sure Jimmy would love to play with Molly as Jimmy loves everyone and everything. He is the friendliest dog that I have ever known. Big or small he loves them all, whether it be humans, dogs or other animals. If another dog, big or small, growls at him he does not react other than to back away. To me it seems like he is saying "what the heck is wrong with you, I just want to be friends".

One of his best friends that he loves to play with is Darcy, a 120 lb Bernese. They romp and stomp together, but Darcy is very careful not to step on Jimmy, he even rolls over onto his back and lets Jimmy crawl on his tummy. Darcy is also one of the friendliest dogs I have ever known.

Just to add, Molly looks almost exactly like my parent in-laws dog, also called Molly. They got her when they were 80, she passed away shortly after my mother in-law died at 92.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Thanks Don, he does have great markings.
> 
> I am sure Jimmy would love to play with Molly as Jimmy loves everyone and everything. He is the friendliest dog that I have ever known. Big or small he loves them all, whether it be humans, dogs or other animals. If another dog, big or small, growls at him he does not react other than to back away. To me it seems like he is saying "what the heck is wrong with you, I just want to be friends".
> 
> One of his best friends that he loves to play with is Darcy, a 120 lb Bernese. They romp and stomp together, but Darcy is very careful not to step on Jimmy, he even rolls over onto his back and lets Jimmy crawl on his tummy. Darcy is also one of the friendliest dogs I have ever known.
> 
> Just to add, Molly looks almost exactly like my parent in-laws dog, also called Molly. They got her when they were 80, she passed away shortly after my mother in-law died at 92.




Steve, our Molly is a Glen of Imaal Irish terrier (born in Finland) and likes other dogs, regardless of size, but loves all people. Paix, mon ami. Marc


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Steve, our Molly is a Glen of Imaal Irish terrier (born in Finland) and likes other dogs, regardless of size, but loves all people. Paix, mon ami. Marc


Interesting. I have never heard of the breed, they must be quite rare.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Interesting. I have never heard of the breed, they must be quite rare.


I never heard of this breed either, Steve. My wife joked that we should get an Irish Wolfhound ..................... even though there are no wolves in this area of Nova Scotia.  The Glen is like a mini-Irish Wolf Hound.

The breed almost died out before being revived in the early twentieth century by breeders in Ireland. Today, the Glen of Imaal Terrier is still one of the rarest breeds of dog (in the US, living registered animals number in the hundreds) and is the least-known Irish terrier breed.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> I never heard of this breed either, Steve. My wife joked that we should get an Irish Wolfhound ..................... even though there are no wolves in this area of Nova Scotia.  The Glen is like a mini-Irish Wolf Hound.
> 
> The breed almost died out before being revived in the early twentieth century by breeders in Ireland. Today, the Glen of Imaal Terrier is still one of the rarest breeds of dog (in the US, living registered animals number in the hundreds) and is the least-known Irish terrier breed.


So how did you happen to get her? 

Just as a complete aside, you mentioned Nova Scotia. I was born there and have visited far too infrequently in my adult life. You have probably told me this before, but in what part of NS do you live? My idle brain doesn't work as well as when I am busy. So sometimes I forget things.

I really need to get a job soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> So how did you happen to get her?
> 
> Just as a complete aside, you mentioned Nova Scotia. I was born there and have visited far too infrequently in my adult life. You have probably told me this before, but in what part of NS do you live? My idle brain doesn't work as well as when I am busy. So sometimes I forget things.
> 
> I really need to get a job soon.


Steve, we have had standard wirehaired dachshunds (aka doxies) since 1999. We have had 7 litters and the pups (one is here) are all over North America. One doxie we bred, Gracie, went on as far as the Westminster Kennel Club show in NYC as the #1 Standard Wirehaired Dachshund in Canada. She did not win anything. We still have Gracie with us, along with her grand-daughter, Stella, and her nephew, Chip. My wife, for some reason, has always wanted an Irish Wolfhound. I said "NO!!!!!!" since that would be like owning a small horse. We compromised with getting a Glen of Imaal terrier. They are from Ireland originally, and there are not that many in Canada who are here as show dogs.

We moved to Lunenburg, NS back in Aug. of 2014 and have been here ever since then. 

Here is a picture of our four dogs (Chip, Gracie, Stella and Molly).

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## screature

Hi Marc,

I know all about your doxies and have been following them for years. Molly sure isn't an Irish Wolfhound by any stretch of imagination. But at least your wife got an Irish dog.

I didn't realize you moved that long ago, I always think of you as Newfie. I was born in Middleton when my Dad was stationed at Greenwood. My ancestral home is in Maitland Bridge, if you know where Kejimkujik National Park is the farm was basically next door.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Hi Marc,
> 
> I know all about your doxies and have following them for years. Molly sure isn't a Irish Wolfhound.
> 
> I didn't realize you moved that long ago, I always think of you as Newfie. I was born in Middleton when my Dad was stationed at Greenwood. My ancestral home is in Maitland Bridge, if you know where Kejimkujik National Park is the farm was basically next door.


I know where Middleton is in NS (we have a friend who lives there) and have been to Keji twice.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> I know where Middleton is in NS (we have a friend who lives there) and have been to Keji twice.


I think the only time I was in Middleton was when I was born, I also have no memories of Greenwood either, I was just a baby.

Keji is beautiful isn't it? So is the whole area.

It was once my dream to retire on our family land but sadly I don't think that will happen.

Anyway, how do you like living in Lunenberg ? I have been there many times and I think it is a beautiful town.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> I think the only time I was in Middleton was when I was born, I also have no memories of Greenwood either, I was just a baby.
> 
> Keji is beautiful isn't it? So is the whole area.
> 
> It was once my dream to retire on our family land but sadly I don't think that will happen.
> 
> Anyway, how do you like living in Lunenberg ? I have been there many times and I think it is a beautiful town.


There was a big fire in Keji this past summer.

We love Lunenburg. So much happens year round in a community of only 2600 (at last count of the Canadian census) .................. with nearly 1000 dogs. :love2:


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> There was a big fire in Keji this past summer.
> 
> We love Lunenburg. So much happens year round in a community of only 2600 (at last count of the Canadian census) .................. with nearly 1000 dogs. :love2:


Really? I didn't hear about it, I will have to look it up.

I envy you for being able to live there, not really, but... yes really. You are very fortunate.

Wow! I hope there is at least one good dog park.


----------



## screature

Apparently the fire was not in the Park but close by, including Maitland Bridge! 

I'm going to have to contact some relatives who are still in Nova Scotia to find out if the family land was affected.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Really? I didn't hear about it, I will have to look it up.
> 
> I envy you for being able to live there, not really, but... yes really. You are very fortunate.
> 
> Wow! I hope there is at least one good dog park.


Yes, we are grateful to live here in Lunenburg. I am semi-retired, still teaching online grad courses from home for Memorial University.

Actually, there are two dog parks -- one for big dogs and one for smaller dogs like ours. 

The fire was just on the border of Keji, but caused some damage to the park boundary.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Had to haul one kitty into the vet Wednesday, for an appointment I could not really afford at the time, but ...

His lower jaw was very badly swollen. It's swelled in the past, and then gone down, and then swelled again, but never as badly as this. It was obviously painful -- touch his chin and he'd flinch and pull his head away -- and I had an appointment for him elsewhere next Wednesday, but I couldn't see letting him go a week like this, although I would've had an extra paycheque next week.

Vet thinks it might be one of three things: a severe allergic reaction; an infection (cats being prone to chin acne, which can then become infected); or ... a tumour. And of course, if it's a tumour there's the possibility of cancer. 

However, vet has given him two shots: steroid (for the allergic possibility) and antibiotic (for the infection possibility) and at least one of 'em seems to be working. The swelling has gone WAY down.

He's also in need of a dental intervention  and I'm wondering if that has anything to do with it. That's his next appointment with the V-E-T ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear about your cat, VK. Vets can be VERY expensive.


----------



## Macfury

VieleKatzen, meet VielerHunden.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear about your cat, VK. Vets *can be VERY expensive*.


In my experience ALL vets are *very* expensive. What I say ii that being a vet is a license to print money.


----------



## screature

VieleKatzen said:


> Had to haul one kitty into the vet Wednesday, for an appointment I could not really afford at the time, but ...
> 
> His lower jaw was very badly swollen. It's swelled in the past, and then gone down, and then swelled again, but never as badly as this. It was obviously painful -- touch his chin and he'd flinch and pull his head away -- and I had an appointment for him elsewhere next Wednesday, but I couldn't see letting him go a week like this, although I would've had an extra paycheque next week.
> 
> Vet thinks it might be one of three things: a severe allergic reaction; an infection (cats being prone to chin acne, which can then become infected); or ... a tumour. And of course, if it's a tumour there's the possibility of cancer.
> 
> However, vet has given him two shots: steroid (for the allergic possibility) and antibiotic (for the infection possibility) and at least one of 'em seems to be working. The swelling has gone WAY down.
> 
> He's also in need of a dental intervention  and I'm wondering if that has anything to do with it. That's his next appointment with the V-E-T ...


Glad to hear that your kitty is doing better. A friend of ours had a cat that by the time he died only had a few teeth left, hopefully that isn't the path that your cat and you are on.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear about your cat, VK. Vets can be VERY expensive.


They can be, but it also depends on the animal. I've had some cats who've breezed through all nine lives needing nothing more than shots and the occasional dental work. Others have had more serious health issues, especially as they get older. 



Macfury said:


> VieleKatzen, meet VielerHunden.


Nice to meet you, VielerHunden!


----------



## Macfury

screature said:


> In my experience ALL vets are *very* expensive. What I say ii that being a vet is a license to print money.


Vet tip--ask your vet to prescribe an equivalent human medication for your pet's problem. I have had the vet write out scripts for my dog that I have filled out at Shoppers' Drug Mart. Much cheaper.


----------



## VieleKatzen

screature said:


> Glad to hear that your kitty is doing better. A friend of ours had a cat that by the time he died only had a few teeth left, hopefully that isn't the path that your cat and you are on.


Thank you, screature. 
Poor thing, he might very well be on the same path. However, my cats are indoors-only, so the only result will be that he will be confined to canned food ... which will certainly be a torment for him. 

Last time I visited Mom I told her that on the days she wasn't using her dentures I'd be borrowing them for the cat. She was singularly unimpressed ... :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Stella and Molly in a rare moment that they actually stood next to each other quietly.


----------



## Macfury

The second photo reminds me of Janus!


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> The second photo reminds me of Janus!


Interesting. What was his breed?


----------



## Macfury

The Roman god, Janus!


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> The Roman god, Janus!


Oops.


----------

